# Announcing The Canon EOS-1D X Mark II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 1, 2016)

```
<strong>Immense power. Phenomenal speed. A remarkable combination of innovation and refinement.</strong></p>
<p>The new <strong>EOS-1D X Mark II</strong> camera is nothing but legendary every step of the way. Building on a heritage of sophisticated innovation, the EOS-1D X Mark II is blazingly fast. Up to 14 fps*(up to 16 fps* in Live View mode) can be captured at a burst rate of up to 170 RAWs with a CFast™ card, and an improved 61-point AF system helps deliver clean, sharp images quickly, even in dim light. This remarkable speed means faster recording too: 4K video can be recorded at up to 60 fps with smooth AF and strikingly clear detail. Combined with superb low-light performance thanks to its powerful sensor and expandable ISO range, the EOS-1D X Mark II performs brilliantly, swiftly and stunningly no matter when or where the photographer is shooting. From the stadium, safari or studio to virtually everywhere in between, the EOS-1D X Mark II maintains and enhances all the hallmarks of what Canon has to offer, marking a new page in the legacy of the EOS series of cameras.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-24484 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="1dx2_1" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_1-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_1-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_1.jpg 600w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="1dx2_2" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_2-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_2-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_2-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_2.jpg 600w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_3.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_3-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="1dx2_3" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_3-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_3-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_3-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_3.jpg 600w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_4.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_4-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="1dx2_4" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_4-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_4-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_4-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_4.jpg 600w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_5.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_5-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="1dx2_5" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_5-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_5-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_5-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_5.jpg 600w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_6.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_6-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="1dx2_6" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_6-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_6-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_6-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_6.jpg 600w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_7.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_7-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="1dx2_7" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_7-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_7-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_7-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1dx2_7.jpg 600w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl>
			<br style='clear: both' />
		</div>

<p><!--more--></p>
<ul>
<li>Fastest shooting EOS-1D, capable of up to 14 fps* full-resolution RAW or JPEG, and up to 16 fps* in Live View mode with new Dual DIGIC 6+ Image Processors.</li>
<li>Achieves a maximum burst rate of up to 170 RAWs in continuous shooting at up to 16 fps, and 4K movies using CFast™ cards in the new CFast 2.0™** slot.</li>
<li>Experience less noise in higher ISO images via a new 20.2 Megapixel full-frame CMOS sensor, with an ISO range of 100–51200; expansion to ISO 409600.</li>
<li>Improved AF performance through 61-point High Density Reticular AF II system with 41 cross-type points, improved center point focusing sensitivity to -3 EV and compatibility down to f/8***.</li>
<li>Accurate subject tracking for stills and video with new EOS Intelligent Tracking and Recognition AF with 360,000-pixel metering sensor.</li>
<li>4K video (4096 x 2160) up to 60 fps (59.94), with an 8.8-Megapixel still frame grab**** in camera. Full 1080p HD capture up to 120 fps for slow motion.</li>
<li>Dual Pixel CMOS AF & Movie Servo AF for high speed, high frame rate and continuous autofocus during video shooting.</li>
<li>View and control high quality stills and videos via the 3.2-inch touch panel LCD with 1.62 million dots.</li>
<li>Increased resolution and fine detail, with lens aberration correction and diffraction correction via new in-camera Digital Lens Optimizer technology.</li>
<li>Built-in GPS***** provides geotag information including auto time syncing with Universal Time Code via satellites.</li>
<li>The new optional Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E8A is compatible with IEEE 802.11ac/n/a/g/b, supporting both the 2.4 GHz and 5 GHz Wi-Fi® bands.</li>
<li>Durable and rugged magnesium alloy body with dust- and-weather resistance for demanding shooting situations.</li>
</ul>
<p> </p>
<p>* Continuous shooting speed may vary depending on the shutter speed, the aperture, the lens being used, the battery charge and various camera settings.</p>
<p><strong>Fastest shooting EOS-1D, capable of up to 14 fps* full-resolution RAW or JPEG, and up to 16 fps* in Live View mode with new Dual DIGIC 6+ Image Processors.</strong></p>
<p><strong>Up to 14 fps* Full-resolution RAW or JPEG, Up to 16 fps* in Live View Mode</strong>

Delivering outstanding performance at speeds of up to 14 fps*, and up to 16 fps* in Live View, the EOS-1D X Mark II camera is loaded with technologies that help facilitate speedy operation at every step of image capture. The EOS-1D X Mark II features a new mirror mechanism designed for highly precise operation with reduced vibration even at incredibly fast speeds. The shutter unit is rated for 400,000 frames and captures at up to 16 fps*, while the CMOS sensor has high-speed signal reading that enables speedy image capture. A fast AF/AE system, Dual DIGIC 6+ Image Processors and high-speed recording with its new CFast™card slothelps ensure that camera operations are performed quickly and precisely.</p>
<p><strong>Dual DIGIC 6+ Image Processors</strong>

Key to the performance benchmarks achieved by the EOS-1D X Mark II camera, Dual DIGIC 6+ Image Processors not only convert the light that passes through the camera’s sensor into high-quality photos and movies, but also enhance the camera’s overall performance. Improvements include high-speed processing, up to 16-fps* operation for stills and 4K/60p movies, lens distortion and diffraction correction during operation with virtually no effect on the camera’s speed, plus fast write times and much more.

* Continuous shooting speed may vary depending on the shutter speed, the aperture, the lens being used, the battery charge and various camera settings.</p>
<p><strong>Achieves a maximum burst rate of up to 170 RAWs in continuous shooting at up to 16 fps, and 4K movies using CFast</strong>™<strong> cards in the new CFast 2.0</strong>™<strong>** slot.</strong></p>
<p>The EOS-1D X Mark IIcamera can capture an incredible amount of images and movies with amazing speed. When recording to CFast 2.0™* cards through its new CFast™ card slot, the EOS-1D X Mark II can record up to 170 full-size RAW files, and JPEGs up to full card capacity at 16 fps. 4K/60p and Full HD/120p video can also be recorded with virtually no restriction, and with exFAT format support, movie files of larger than 4GB can be recorded without the need to merge files. Performance with CF cards through the camera’s CF card slot is impressive as well: the EOS-1D X Mark II can capture up to 73 full-size RAW files and JPEGs up to full card capacity when recording to CF UDMA7 media.</p>
<p>As of February 2016, compatibility has been verified for the following CFast™ memory cards:</p>
<p>Proper operation cannot be guaranteed for all recording media. Long-term usage may reduce a CFast™ card’s write speed. We recommend users regularly fully format and refresh their card using the “Full Format and Refresh Tool.”</p>
<p>* Canon is an authorized licensee of the CFast 2.0™ trademark, which may be registered in various jurisdictions.</p>
<p><strong>Experience less noise in higher ISO images via a new 20.2 Megapixel full-frame CMOS sensor, with an ISO range of 100–51200; expansion to ISO 409600.</strong></p>
<p><strong>20.2 Megapixel Full-Frame CMOS Sensor</strong>

The EOS-1D X Mark IIcamera features a Canon-developed 20.2 Megapixel full-frame CMOS sensor that not only helps it record more pixels, but also includes gapless micro lenses for enhanced low-light performance. This results in noise reduction in dark portions of the image even at high ISO speeds, and increased sensitivity that contributes to the EOS-1D X Mark II’s high-speed image capture rate, accelerating frame-to-frame performance as well as enabling 4K movies (60p/30p) and improved playback. The new sensor is also Canon’s first full-frame sensor to include Dual Pixel CMOS AF for high-speed, precise AF during Live View still and movie recording.

<strong>ISO Range of 100–51200; Expansion to ISO 409600</strong>

The EOS-1D X Mark IIcamera delivers high standard and expanded ISOs, and a score of options to enhance shooting in varied and fast-changing lighting situations. With a standard range of ISO 100–51200, the EOS-1D X Mark IIis incredibly sensitive, and thanks to a high signal-to-noise ratio as well as powerful noise reduction, the EOS-1D X Mark II can shoot at expanded sensitivities down to ISO 50 (L) and up to 102400 (H1), 204800 (H2) and even 409600 (H3)! Beyond the obvious advantages of its wide ISO range, the EOS-1D X Mark II has automatic ISO settings, found on the dedicated ISO menu. Minimum and maximum ISO settings can be specified, as can a user-defined range, plus full auto and manual.</p>
<p><strong>Improved AF performance through 61-point High Density Reticular AF II system with 41 cross-type points, improved center point focusing sensitivity to -3 EV and compatibility down to f/8***.</strong>

<strong>Improved AF Performance</strong>

The EOS-1D X Mark IIcamera incorporates a number of significant improvements to help deliver highly precise, reliable AF and AF tracking, both faster and available in more situations. It features a new 61-point High Density Reticular AF II system with 41 cross-type points that expands the AF area approximately 8.6% in the top and bottom of the central AF area, and approximately 24% at the top and bottom of the peripheral frame. A wider subject tracking area improves the AF system so that challenging focus tracking in scenes with sudden changes of speed and subject position is easier than ever. The AF system’s low-intensity limit has been improved to EV-3 and all 61 AF points are compatible down to f/8* for excellent low-light performance. The EOS-1D X Mark II’s AF algorithm has also been improved: it’s equipped with AI Servo AF III+, which remembers the AF path and helps refine precision. Whether choosing individual AF points manually, using the Large Zone AF area or any of the camera’s automatic AF selection modes, the EOS-1D X Mark II is designed to exceed users’ expectations for high-precision AF.</p>
<p><strong>Improved Intelligent Viewfinder with Enhanced Visibility for AF Point Display</strong>

The EOS-1D X Mark IIcamera features a new Intelligent Viewfinder II for convenient composition and setting changes without taking an eye off the subject at hand. The camera’s viewfinder can show significantly more information in the LCD display and presents AF points in red, increasing visibility in dark locations where AF is typically difficult and in situations where the ambient light makes the AF frame difficult to see. Features like the electronic level, a grid, flicker detection, white balance, metering mode, AF information and more can be glanced at easily without drawing attention away from the subject.</p>
<p>* Except when using the Canon EF 50mm f/2.5 Macro, EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro, EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM, EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM and EF 28-80mm f/2.8-4L USM lenses.</p>
<p><strong>Accurate subject tracking for stills and video with new EOS Intelligent Tracking and Recognition AF with 360,000-pixel metering sensor.</strong></p>
<p>The EOS-1D X Mark II camera has an amazingly advanced 360,000-pixel RGB+IR metering sensor and processor that greatly contribute to the camera’s impressive AF performance for both stills and video. Thanks to a high resolution and infrared sensitivity combined with a refined detection algorithm, this new sensor improves the color and shape recognition of the EOS-1D X Mark II’s iSA (Intelligent Subject Analysis) system, increasing the camera’s ability to recognize subjects for faster, more precise AF, metering and exposure compensation. This additional exposure and subject information also helps the EOS-1D X Mark II’s iTR (Intelligent Tracking and Recognition) AF system maintain focus on a moving subject with a greater level of consistency.</p>
<p><strong>4K video (4096 x 2160) up to 60 fps (59.94), with an 8.8-Megapixel still frame grab</strong><strong>****</strong><strong> in camera. Full 1080p HD capture up to 120 fps for slow motion.</strong></p>
<p>The EOS-1D X Mark II is an incredibly capable camera for moviemaking. Thanks to its Dual DIGIC 6+ Image Processors and its advanced sensor, it can capture huge 4K (Motion JPEG)video at up to 60 fps, recording smoothly to CFast™ cards. It’s the first EOS camera able to record Full HD video at 120 fps, easily displaying minute details imperceptible to the human eyeand ideal for slow-motion video capture. With the camera’s new touch panel display, AF points can be easily selected while the camera’s rolling, and focus can be quickly confirmed with the EOS-1D X Mark II’s 4K still frame grab feature*, wherein an 8.8-Megapixel still image can be selected for review and saved. Low-light performance is improved as well, with video recording at ISOs of up to 12800 in 4K and 25600 in Full HD.The EOS-1D X Mark II also features uncompressed HDMI output for Full HD videos, helping to facilitate video editing with minimal image degradation. Not to mention, it can also save videos as MP4s for easy playback on mobile devices.</p>
<p>* Saving a still image from a single movie frame does not result in the same image quality as a normal still image.</p>
<p><strong>Dual Pixel CMOS AF & Movie Servo AF for high speed, high frame rate and continuous autofocus during video shooting.</strong></p>
<p>With significant improvements in AF operation, the EOS-1D X Mark IIcamera can be an indispensible and remarkably portable moviemaking tool. Continuous AF, even during 4K recording, is made easy thanks to the EOS-1D X Mark II’s Dual Pixel CMOS AF, which is compatible with all Canon EF lenses. Focus points can be selected automatically, or specified on the camera’s new touch panel LCD screen. Critical focus throughout the frame can be easily confirmed by enlarging stills grabbed from video recordings. The EOS-1D X Mark II’s Movie Servo AF is compatible with all frame rates and resolutions, and can be customized to set tracking sensitivity, AF speed and even Face Tracking priority. These advanced features help make the EOS-1D X Mark II a truly versatile and convenient camera for 4K and Full HD moviemaking.</p>
<p><strong>View and control high quality stills and videos via the 3.2-inch touch panel LCD with 1.62 million dots.</strong></p>
<p>The EOS-1D X Mark II camera’s 3.2-inchtouch panel TFT LCD monitor has approximately 1.62 million dots, anti-reflective construction and features Canon’s Clear View LCD II technology for bright, sharp display in any number of shooting situations. Its new touchscreen function allows AF point switching and image magnification during Live View shooting and movie shooting, providing convenient operation. The LCD monitor can be ideal for reviewing settings and images, as well as for shooting in Live View mode. In Live View, grid lines can be displayed in 9 sections, 24 sections or 9 sections with diagonals, as well as the dual-axis electronic level, which helps ensure accurate level by displaying both roll and pitch in 1-degree increments. For image review, the EOS-1D X Mark II has a dedicated Magnify/Reduce button. While pressing the button, zooming in or out (up to 10x) is achieved simply by turning the Main Dial. Images can be protected or erased quickly, individually or in batches, and slideshows can be created with some or all images and can be sequenced by date, folders, movies, stills,protection or rating. A feature guide can be accessed for the selected menu, providing detailed reference information when needed.</p>
<p><strong>Increased resolution and fine detail, with lens aberration correction and diffraction correction via new in-camera Digital Lens Optimizer technology.</strong></p>
<p>To combat any possible image degradation from lens aberration and diffraction, the EOS-1D X Mark II camera is equipped with a number of in-camera optical correction functions for clear and high-quality images. The EOS-1D X Mark II even stores lens aberration data, helping to eliminatethe need to register lens data on previously released lenses, and correcting images with virtually no delay in-camera. The EOS-1D X Mark II not only corrects peripheral brightness and chromatic aberration, but also features distortion correction plus diffraction correction, which has been included for the first time in an EOS camera. Distortion correction helps resolve barrel and pincushion distortions,while diffraction correction virtually eliminates the blurring effects from diffraction that can be created when capturing an image at a small aperture. The camera’s Dual DIGIC 6+ Image Processors help ensure these corrections can be made with virtually no effect on operational speed. In-camera RAW processing is also made fast and convenient with Canon’s Digital Lens Optimizer, helping to improve image quality and giving photographers the ability to work confidently in more complex environments.</p>
<p><strong>Built-in GPS***** provides geotag information including auto time syncing with Universal Time Code via satellites.</strong></p>
<p>Providing crucial location and time data, GPS has become an indispensible aspect of the professional workflow, especially for professionals who work on location and capture thousands of images each day. The EOS-1D X Mark IIcamera has GPS* built in, helping photographers and filmmakers not only tag their images with critical location data, but also adjust the time and timestamp on the camera automatically. Thanks to built-in GPS*, and Wi-Fi® connectivity throughthe optionalWireless File Transmitter WFT-E8A accessory, the EOS-1D X Mark II can use both GPS andWFT (Wireless File Transfer)together, making it easy to upload a great amount of images both quickly and from increasingly far-flung locales. Offering compatibility with American GPS satellites, Russian GLONASS satellites and Japanese quasi-zenith satellites Michibiki, the EOS-1D X Mark II’s GPS information is reliably accurate virtually anywhere you go.</p>
<p>* In certain countries and regions, the use of GPS may be restricted. Therefore be sure to use GPS in accordance with the laws and regulations of your country or region. Be particularly careful when traveling outside your home country. As a signal is received from GPS satellites, take sufficient measures when using in locations where the use of electronics is regulated.</p>
<p><strong>The new optional Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E8A </strong><strong>is compatible with IEEE 802.11ac/n/a/g/b, supporting both the 2.4 GHz and 5 GHz Wi-Fi® bands.</strong></p>
<p>The Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E8A, the EOS-1D X Mark II camera’s new optional accessory, provides both a fastthroughput for image uploading andseveral new features that make dynamic wireless photography simple and fast. It has 5GHz 802.11ac support for high-speed image transfer, a revamped user interface that enables speedy set-up and configuration of wireless networks and even compatible smartphone connection.Accommodating both iOS* and Android** devices, the Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E8A makes it simple to use a smartphone as a remote control for still and video capture. It can even transfer recorded images back for viewing on the device’s screen. The Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E8A is both compact and durable, with excellent dust- and water- resistance for unfettered operation in difficult environments.

* Compatible with iOS versions 7.1/8.4/9.0, Android smartphone and tablet versions 4.0/4.1/4.2/4.3/4.4/5.0/5.1. Data charges may apply with the download of the free Canon Camera Connect app. This app helps enable you to upload images to social media services. Please note that image files may contain personally identifiable information that may implicate privacy laws. Canon disclaims and has no responsibility for your use of such images. Canon does not obtain, collect or use such images or any information included in such images through this app.</p>
<p>** Compatible with Android smartphone and tablet versions 4.0/4.1/4.2/4.3/4.4/5.0/5.1.</p>
<p><strong>Durable and rugged magnesium alloy body with dust- and-weather resistance for demanding shooting situations.</strong></p>
<p>For professionals who demand nothing less than the best, the EOS-1D X Mark IIcamera is designed to perform superbly even in the most treacherous environments, every time. The body is constructed of rigid, high-strength magnesium alloy for rugged performance and features a grip design for easy finger placement and reduced hand fatigue. Its shutter has lightweight, carbon-fiber blades, and is rated to maintain up to 16 fps performance without compromise, for up to 400,000 cycles. The EOS-1D X Mark II and accessories like the new Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E8A have extensive gasketing for improved dust and water resistance, even at their connection points.</p>
<p><strong>Price:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>$5999 USD</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>What’s in the box:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>EOS-1D X Mark II Camera Body</li>
<li>Battery Pack LP-E19</li>
<li>Battery Charger LC-E19</li>
<li>Wide Strap</li>
<li>Eyecup Eg (Not shown)</li>
<li>Cable Protector</li>
<li>Interface Cable IFC-150U II</li>
<li>EOS Digital Solution Disk (Not shown)</li>
</ul>
<p> </p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## keriboi (Feb 1, 2016)

Nothing really stands out to make it seem awesome. No doubt its a solid camera but nothing innovative.


----------



## emko (Feb 1, 2016)

keriboi said:


> Nothing really stands out to make it seem awesome. No doubt its a solid camera but nothing innovative.



yup was expecting more


----------



## Alan (Feb 1, 2016)

More interested in:

Canon 5D Mark IV
Full-frame Nikon D500
Sony A7 Mark III or A9 (or whatever it's called)


----------



## Pompo (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: meh!*

they didn't even mention better DR?


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 1, 2016)

Now that is one drool worthy camera. I will be renting that for birding once its made available in India.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 1, 2016)

Pompo said:


> they didn't even mention better DR?



That is because most of the potential market for the camera really don't have the issues the measurebator forum dwellers do. Canon look after their pro customers, if they were demanding and prioritizing DR improvements they would be here.


----------



## canon1dxman (Feb 1, 2016)

emko said:


> keriboi said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing really stands out to make it seem awesome. No doubt its a solid camera but nothing innovative.
> ...



Well there's certainly more asterisks in the press release


----------



## beardsquad (Feb 1, 2016)

Different battery. I wonder if the 5D IV will move away from the LP-E6.


----------



## Light_Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2016)

Just wondering, how does it stand against the D5? There is nothing extraordinary that I ser from specs, but I am not the target audience as I am into labdscapes and portraits. What are the thoughts of those who can thorougly compare to D5?


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 1, 2016)

Congrats, Canon, to this new flagship.

Now that it's there let the whiers whine, the testers do their tests and the pros just use it 



privatebydesign said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is one drool worthy camera. I will be renting that for birding once its made available in India.
> ...


+1


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 1, 2016)

canon1dxman said:


> emko said:
> 
> 
> > keriboi said:
> ...



I read CR for the humour! This will be in my possession even though I'll have to hide to avoid being shamed when the Nikon shooter come around. 

Jack


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 1, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Pompo said:
> 
> 
> > they didn't even mention better DR?
> ...



Bingo. Now that this release is official and Ive read through it, I have to say I'm pretty excited. The video features may well push me from rental to ownership of a 1D body this year.


----------



## kyle86 (Feb 1, 2016)

When does it ship ?


----------



## David the street guy (Feb 1, 2016)

These specs are exciting, even if most of them were expected!

I can't wait to read about the 5D iv…


----------



## sanj (Feb 1, 2016)

Where does it say no log c?


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 1, 2016)

I wonder how much trouble procam is going to get into for leaking this info early?!


----------



## mclaren777 (Feb 1, 2016)

Light_Pilgrim said:


> Just wondering, how does it stand against the D5?


The Nikon will probably focus better in low light (-4 EV sensitivity vs -3 EV for the 1DX2). The D5 can also auto-calibrate its AF using Live View, which is strangely missing on the 1DX2 given that Canon patented this technology long ago.


----------



## Spacenoodle (Feb 1, 2016)

No word on bitrate for video, hopefully not 8bit 4:2:0


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 1, 2016)

mclaren777 - CanonRumor member SereneSpeed broke the news here on another thread linking to procam's page here: http://procam.com/canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-dslr-camera-body-only


----------



## michaelasg (Feb 1, 2016)

No word on Max Flash sync speed. How about the dynamic range?


----------



## mclaren777 (Feb 1, 2016)

The lack of a release date is frustrating.

I'm hoping Canon announces availability by the end of the month. That way it can announce the 5D4 in early March and release it later than month like it did with the 5D3 back in 2012. 

It would be a great way to bolster year-end revenue given that Japanese companies run April-March fiscal years.

*crosses fingers*


----------



## romanr74 (Feb 1, 2016)

I expect the relevant "*r*"-word for the 1-Series to be *r*ealiable. *R*evolution is more for the 5-Series...


----------



## tpatana (Feb 1, 2016)

beardsquad said:


> Different battery.



Yea, was looking at the same. One more reason why I might stay with Mk1.


----------



## kozakm00 (Feb 1, 2016)

Brand new image sensor (as Nikon D5, although the quality might be questionable)
Brand new autofocus (as Nikon D5, less points, but very probably larger frame coverage)
New metering sensor with IR sensitivity (more pixels than D5, does D5's metering sensor have IR sensitivity?)
14 (16 fps) burst (2 fps faster thank D5)
Touch screen (similar to Nikon D5 but less resolution)
Fairly larger buffer (similar to D5)
Bigger viewfinder than D5
New battery (with hopefully longer life as D5)
4K/60 fps, 1080p/120 fps video (far better than D5)
Built-in GPS (better than D5)
Price 5999 USD lower than D5

In almost every aspect is 1DX2 similar to D5 or even better. Nothing revolutionary, but so doesn't Nikon D5.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 1, 2016)

tpatana said:


> beardsquad said:
> 
> 
> > Different battery.
> ...



Though it does seem to be backward compatibile.

Specs says:



> Battery Pack LP-E19 (or LP-E4N, LP-E4) x1


----------



## kozakm00 (Feb 1, 2016)

mclaren777 said:


> The lack of a release date is frustrating.
> 
> I'm hoping Canon announces availability by the end of the month. That way it can announce the 5D4 in early March and release it later than month like it did with the 5D3 back in 2012.
> 
> ...



I guees this is another leak, not an official announcement... hopefully availability date will follow soon.


----------



## tpatana (Feb 1, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > beardsquad said:
> ...



Interesting. First guess: Physical size is identical, new one is bit better optimized and has more capacity.

That would be good if I end up Mk2. I like having 1 extra battery and would be nice if same fits both.


----------



## KenF (Feb 1, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> <strong>Immense power. Phenomenal speed. A remarkable combination of innovation and refinement.</strong></p>
> <snipped>



Is there a shutter release? I don't see one on the left side. Is that a cover for the socket on the right side (just above the secondary controls on/off switch)?


----------



## eml58 (Feb 1, 2016)

kyle86 said:


> When does it ship ?



April 2016


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 1, 2016)

tpatana said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Though it does seem to be backward compatibile.
> ...



I agree and I always have two batteries with me. But if you plan on doing a lot, or maybe just a little, of 4K video, then (many) more may be required.

On the 1DX the battery is amazing for stills and has lasted me all day shooting, but video drains it like nothing and I have frequently emptied both batteries before the end of a day. The last event I was at I actually took my charger with me, emptied one battery and immediately started charging it, rinse and repeat! I am very curious to see the reports on how much 4K 50/60 fps video you can actually record on one fully charged battery.


----------



## hawaiisunsetphoto (Feb 1, 2016)

Some nice improvements. I was hoping that we'd see a silent shutter mode as in the 5D Mark III.


----------



## brianftpc (Feb 1, 2016)

This is a 1D C mk1.5 if there is no significant increase in low light performance. Sony is our only chance at forcing Canon to make REAL UPGRADES in their cameras from 1 generation to the next. This camera has been updated in a way that a product with a 2 year update cycle would be. NOT A FOUR YEAR CYCLE!!!! 

WHAT IF a customer ONLY cares about taking actual pictures. Do they really have a reason to spend 1500.00 more on this camera compared to a 1Dx. What does it say when the previous generation camera is a true competitor to the new one....4 YEARS NEWER!!!


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 1, 2016)

hawaiisunsetphoto said:


> Some nice improvements. I was hoping that we'd see a silent shutter mode as in the 5D Mark III.



Isn't that what this bit (under Live View) means? I don't know.

Silent Shooting: Provided.



brianftpc said:


> This is a 1D C mk1.5 if there is no significant increase in low light performance. Sony is our only chance at forcing Canon to make REAL UPGRADES in their cameras from 1 generation to the next. This camera has been updated in a way that a product with a 2 year update cycle would be. NOT A FOUR YEAR CYCLE!!!!
> 
> WHAT IF a customer ONLY cares about taking actual pictures. Do they really have a reason to spend 1500.00 more on this camera compared to a 1Dx. What does it say when the previous generation camera is a true competitor to the new one....4 YEARS NEWER!!!



I agree with a lot of what you say there, brianftpc.


----------



## frankchn (Feb 1, 2016)

brianftpc said:


> This is a 1D C mk1.5 if there is no significant increase in low light performance. Sony is our only chance at forcing Canon to make REAL UPGRADES in their cameras from 1 generation to the next. This camera has been updated in a way that a product with a 2 year update cycle would be. NOT A FOUR YEAR CYCLE!!!!
> 
> WHAT IF a customer ONLY cares about taking actual pictures. Do they really have a reason to spend 1500.00 more on this camera compared to a 1Dx. What does it say when the previous generation camera is a true competitor to the new one....4 YEARS NEWER!!!



I don't think Canon (or Nikon for that matter) has released any official high ISO sample images of the flagships, so let's wait and see what ISO improvements (if any) are there. I am personally excited by the increased fps, higher resolution and the ability to use AF with f/8 lenses.

I used to think about video features in DSLRs in the same way you do ("why do I need it? Canon should stop spending R&D on it! Do something for photographers!"), but I realized that if the video features helped Canon sell a lot more cameras and drive costs and prices down ($5999 launch price vs $6799 of the original 1DX) then I am all for it even if I will never use it. Sometimes the video innovations can even be useful to me as a stills photographer (e.g. Dual Pixel/tracking AF for Live View).


----------



## Uno (Feb 1, 2016)

Spec wise 4k at 60 fps is the only thing that stands out. I can't think of any other DSLR that provides that at the moment. What's more important is of course how the camera will actually perform, but either way it wont be my cup of tea.


----------



## Diltiazem (Feb 1, 2016)

hawaiisunsetphoto said:


> Some nice improvements. I was hoping that we'd see a silent shutter mode as in the 5D Mark III.



There is, look at 'specifications' here. 

 http://procam.com/canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-dslr-camera-body-only


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 1, 2016)

So what exactly does this mean: 

"significantly more information in the LCD display and presents AF points in red, increasing visibility in dark locations where AF is typically difficult and in situations where the ambient light makes the AF frame difficult to see."

Jack


----------



## Viggo (Feb 1, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> So what exactly does this mean:
> 
> "significantly more information in the LCD display and presents AF points in red, increasing visibility in dark locations where AF is typically difficult and in situations where the ambient light makes the AF frame difficult to see."
> 
> Jack



The AF points are finally red all the time, not completely black like they were on the 1dx1, and later blinking red with firmware update.


----------



## Besisika (Feb 1, 2016)

"Dual Pixel CMOS AF & Movie Servo AF for high speed, high frame rate and continuous autofocus during video shooting.

With significant improvements in AF operation, the EOS-1D X Mark IIcamera can be an indispensible and remarkably portable moviemaking tool. Continuous AF, even during 4K recording, is made easy thanks to the EOS-1D X Mark II’s Dual Pixel CMOS AF, which is compatible with all Canon EF lenses. Focus points can be selected automatically, or specified on the camera’s new touch panel LCD screen. Critical focus throughout the frame can be easily confirmed by enlarging stills grabbed from video recordings. The EOS-1D X Mark II’s Movie Servo AF is compatible with all frame rates and resolutions, and can be customized to set tracking sensitivity, AF speed and even Face Tracking priority. These advanced features help make the EOS-1D X Mark II a truly versatile and convenient camera for 4K and Full HD moviemaking."

It will be indeed a truly versatile camera for HD moviemaking if I read this right
1 - compatible with all L lenses - face tracking priority as well?
2 - can we magnify during video recording, or only once stopped?
3 - can we listen and record sound simultaneously?
4 - how about heat during long recording?
5 - what does that mean "selected automatically"? - can be moved around prior to recording or only in deadly center points.
6- can we record simultaneously on both cards when in HD or has to go with HDMI for a back-up?
Touch screen during video is great.

I am not worried too much about C-log and DR, but I care alot about the face tracking and 1 stop ISO improvement. If yes, I will buy one when the canadian is back on track.


----------



## canon1dxman (Feb 1, 2016)

hawaiisunsetphoto said:


> Some nice improvements. I was hoping that we'd see a silent shutter mode as in the 5D Mark III.


How silent it actually is, remains to be seen, but there are 3 silent shooting modes in the spec. Single, 3fps and 5fps.


----------



## kozakm00 (Feb 1, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> So what exactly does this mean:
> 
> "significantly more information in the LCD display and presents AF points in red, increasing visibility in dark locations where AF is typically difficult and in situations where the ambient light makes the AF frame difficult to see."
> 
> Jack



Translucent LCD in the viewfinder can overlay various information, result is similar as informations in EVF (or Live view). 7D2 does this.
AF points will be marked by red color (similar to the pre-1DX 1D bodies), which makes them better visible in low light compared to black color used in 1D X.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 1, 2016)

So the center point is the only point more sensitive than -1 ev? Better spread of AF, that's nice if one can actually track with them. 

No mention of DR improvements, like they had on the C300 or whichever it was. 
Metering zones are down from 252 to 216, although new RGB sensor.

The important part for me, is the AF, and that can be A LOT better than it just seems on paper, remember that the 5d3 and 1dx AF looked very similar on paper, in real life they are not even close.

I've always said I love when Canon goes all-in. They did with the 1dX, they did not do it with the 1dX2.


----------



## hawaiisunsetphoto (Feb 1, 2016)

canon1dxman said:


> hawaiisunsetphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Some nice improvements. I was hoping that we'd see a silent shutter mode as in the 5D Mark III.
> ...



Thanks! Looking forward to the initial reviews.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 1, 2016)

kozakm00 said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > So what exactly does this mean:
> ...



So it's possible just like the 1D IV - made my day and a few other's day I believe. But wait - is only the selected spot AF point going to be continuously red? I fear not.

Jack


----------



## tpatana (Feb 1, 2016)

What means c log?


----------



## tpatana (Feb 1, 2016)

And 1DC doesn't have DPAF, right?


----------



## Zv (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm quite positive about this announcement even though I have no business buying a 1DXII. On paper the specs don't jump out but if you read more about each feature it's clear this is a highly refined, fast and precise AFing beast. They've taken the 1DX and fine tuned it into a monster sports and wildlife camera. Things that will get those folk excited -

AF at f/8 on all AF points
Wider AF point spread across the frame
Select AF point with touchscreen and DPAF in LiveView
170 continuous RAW in burst mode using CFast 

Add in the improved tracking and increase in fps and I can see why many would want to upgrade. It all adds up to fewer missed shots for those who rely on their gear for professional work. It's pretty much bang on what most of us expected too. 

But you know there will still be those who will say "Come on Canon it took you over 4 years and it doesn't even transform into the Millennium Falcon, it's a piece of garbage!"


----------



## In-The-Dark (Feb 1, 2016)

Congrats Canon!

Curious as to how this would affect the 5DIV & 6DII . . . .


----------



## kozakm00 (Feb 1, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> kozakm00 said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Who knows. But this topic was one of the most complained about, so hopefully Canon worked it out...


----------



## weixing (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi,
IMHO, the "All AF points support F8" is big for birder. If they come out 7D3 tomorrow with only the "All AF point support F8" improvement, I'll get one... Hmm... l think Canon can expect the 2x tele-extender to sell very well after this.

Anyway, look like the 16fps live view support AF with DPAF... if it work and track very well, I'll look forward to the next Canon mirrorless camera with DPAF. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## whothafunk (Feb 1, 2016)

14 FPS is also possible with CF. With the 1DX to shoot at 12 FPS, conditions were shutter speed of atleast 1/640 (or around here) and something else. So I'm guessing the same applies with the 1DX Mark II..


----------



## Quackator (Feb 1, 2016)

With CF instead of Cfast the buffer fills faster,
so you won't be able to shoot 170 consecutive 
frames in RAW before the camera needs to digest 
and plays brick.


----------



## weixing (Feb 1, 2016)

dilbert said:


> So shooting speed...
> 
> * 16 fps in live view mode (shutter up)
> * 14 fps in normal shooting (conditions apply)
> ...


Hi,
You should still get 14/16fps with CF card... only the buffer become 73 RAWs.

Just wonder does the video recording still had the 30min restriction??

Have a nice day.


----------



## Jordan23 (Feb 1, 2016)

In the specs at http://procam.com/canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-dslr-camera-body-only it says under movie bit rate: [email protected]/800 mbps.
Is that good or bad?


----------



## wildbirdimages (Feb 1, 2016)

Light_Pilgrim said:


> Just wondering, how does it stand against the D5? There is nothing extraordinary that I ser from specs, but I am not the target audience as I am into labdscapes and portraits. What are the thoughts of those who can thorougly compare to D5?


It'll be very interesting. D5 has new AF module and people expect better AF tracking ability. D5 also have higher native ISO, probably doesn't mean much. But expectation is high here too. 1Dx II is ahead of Nikon in almost every spec of AF except the number of AF points. (number of focus points at f/8, cross type at f/8, dual cross type sensors that Nikon doesn't have etc). It will be very interesting to see head to head comparison in both AF and ISO. ISO comparison is easy. It's always hard to know AF performance.


----------



## sanj (Feb 1, 2016)

Uno said:


> Spec wise 4k at 60 fps is the only thing that stands out. I can't think of any other DSLR that provides that at the moment. What's more important is of course how the camera will actually perform, but either way it wont be my cup of tea.



Without C log and improved bit rate the 4k at 60 is not going to cut it for me


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 1, 2016)

It will be really interesting when its tested.
It will be a very good camera but doesn't look amazingly better than its predecessor.
Video seems to be the main leap forward
I wonder will they have any heat issues with 4K like Sony do in their compacts.
Maybe there is more room to dissipate heat.
I'll be really interested in low light / high ISO performance.
Hopefully there are some reviews on their way.


----------



## wildbirdimages (Feb 1, 2016)

kozakm00 said:


> Brand new image sensor (as Nikon D5, although the quality might be questionable)
> Brand new autofocus (as Nikon D5, less points, but very probably larger frame coverage)
> New metering sensor with IR sensitivity (more pixels than D5, does D5's metering sensor have IR sensitivity?)
> 14 (16 fps) burst (2 fps faster thank D5)
> ...


Excellent list of comparison. I think D5's higher number of AF points got lot of attention. It'll be hard to measure the AF ability between two cams. But I hope some pros can find some differences. Also somehow there's an assumption higher native ISO (51200 vs 102400) will have an advantage in higher ISO images. I personally don't believe so. However this time the comparison will be apple to apple. Let's see the how close they are in IQ.

One important thing. The buffer may be limited by slowest card if both are active. If you are using second slot as backup, then the buffer will be limited to CF. D4 had this issue and now D500. In D5 you have a choice here.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 1, 2016)

wildbirdimages said:


> kozakm00 said:
> 
> 
> > Brand new autofocus (as Nikon D5, less points, but very probably larger frame coverage)
> ...



Should keep in mind that only 55 of the D5's AF points are user-selectable. The rest are "assist" points (presumably chiefly used to help with subject tracking).


----------



## Pascal Parvex (Feb 1, 2016)

Jordan23 said:


> In the specs at http://procam.com/canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-dslr-camera-body-only it says under movie bit rate: [email protected]/800 mbps.
> Is that good or bad?



Quite good. The A7S II from Sony has 100 MBit...


----------



## fatmanmedi (Feb 1, 2016)

i like this update to the camera, it's not evolutionary but revolutionary to the specs of the camera, having the ability to shoot 4k is a nice addition but not a deal breaker, if i'm going to shoot video i'll either use my Sony F55 or Panasonic vericam.

There's not a huge jump from the Mk1 just a lot of little jumps that make the camera better over all and keeps it useful to the pro.

And will people get off the DR issue, if you want better DR get a Phase one XF with a IQ3 series back, i've got my IQ3-100 back on order with the XF body and a good set of glass to go with it so that will be my primary studio camera from now on.

Fats


----------



## nhz (Feb 1, 2016)

keriboi said:


> Nothing really stands out to make it seem awesome. No doubt its a solid camera but nothing innovative.


just like most Canon customers seem to like it ;-)


----------



## Reality Merely Illusion (Feb 1, 2016)

The Jack of all trades!, a great evolution

-New sensor ( I hope for the forums that it measures well  , personally i mostly care for iso perf. )
-Finally a Good(great) raw buffer! ( thank you canon for not pushing me towards nikon..., shame on you for not having foresight to give the 7dII 70raw)
-Improved (supposedly even better) AF performance/tracking (The f8 ability also looks compelling!)
-4k video(at 60fps) for those who need video! (For those who shoot a lot of video I hope canon will give 4k 30 as a firmware update for the 7dII)
-14 FPS is quite the achievement !
-(free)GPS is a nice addition! 

Decent(good) introduction price...

Fingers crossed that they can improve at least 1 stop over the 1dx 
The specs look good, but to really be a significant upgrade over the 1dx I think the sensor needs to be improved quite a bit.... , But I think the 1dx owners can elaborate on what will make them want to upgrade?!

Personally I will wait for some reviews and possible ''early release issues'' ( but that goes for any tech product).
But this looks like 'the perfect' wildlife camera for me , Something I have been waiting on since the 1mkiv...


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 1, 2016)

Seeing f8 compatibility across the entire sensor is amazing. Now I just have to wait for the 7DMkIII to have a hope of trying it out.

I am disappointed with there being the same number of double cross type points as last time, but full AF at f8 is very good.

At the same time, I can't help but think that for many applications this would function equally well, or better, without a mirror.
Can't wait to hear what the next EOS-M is (hopefully with two, equally fast SD card slots).


----------



## George D. (Feb 1, 2016)

New sensor. Awaiting for the pic and video samples.


----------



## nhz (Feb 1, 2016)

mclaren777 said:


> Light_Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering, how does it stand against the D5?
> ...



Maybe the Nikon auto-calibrate technology doesn't work well yet? Strangely I have read very little about it, except some statements that for now the AF tuning is very basic (e.g. the Sigma dock allows much better calibration for focal length of a zoom, focus distance etc.). 

I'm certainly interested in this technology because it is one of the problems negatively affecting DSLR image quality, but it will probably take a bit more time to mature.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 1, 2016)

9VIII said:


> I am disappointed with there being the same number of double cross type points as last time, but full AF at f8 is very good.



I agree, this was one of the first things I looked at. Will have to wait for more info and the reviews but it would have been nice to see more double cross type points as well as a wider spread of good AF points around the frame.

There is no doubt that the video side of the camera is very tempting, but whether the stills side is enough for me to sell my 1DX to get this, I am really not sure. I don't think so, to be honest.


----------



## canonic (Feb 1, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Pompo said:
> 
> 
> > they didn't even mention better DR?
> ...



bla bla bla ...
Canon wants more DR, but Canon cant deliver it. Punct!


----------



## midluk (Feb 1, 2016)

I was still hoping to see an integrated RT speedlite transmitter. But this camera is much too expensive (and heavy) for me anyway.
But with the 1DX2 out of the way we can now look forward to the 5D4 which hopefully features an integrated RT speedlite transmitter.


----------



## Tugela (Feb 1, 2016)

Spacenoodle said:


> No word on bitrate for video, hopefully not 8bit 4:2:0



They don't say what the codec is, but since it has Digic 6 processors, it will probably be mjpeg like the 1D C.

Twice the number of frames will mean twice the bit rate.


----------



## saveyourmoment (Feb 1, 2016)

Did i read it right? touchscreen only in livemode??
if so, canon: fail! you would better let us touch the screen all the time with a switch off, tip and swipe through the menus etc would have make so much sense...


----------



## midluk (Feb 1, 2016)

saveyourmoment said:


> Did i read it right? touchscreen only in livemode??
> if so, canon: fail! you would better let us touch the screen all the time with a switch off, tip and swipe through the menus etc would have make so much sense...


As long as they don't explicitely say it is only for live view, I would assume that its use in the menus is too obvious to mention.


----------



## saveyourmoment (Feb 1, 2016)

midluk said:


> As long as they don't explicitely say it is only for live view, I would assume that its use in the menus is too obvious to mention.



" In the Text it says: "Its new touchscreen function allows AF point switching and image magnification during Live View shooting and movie shooting, providing convenient operation."


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm finding it hard to get excited about this camera.

May be different in my hands but on paper I'm a bit meh about it.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 1, 2016)

For sports, action, birds and wildlife, this will be a fantastic machine. I´ll preorder as soon as it is possible. Highest on my priority list was high ISO performance (don´t know how good, but certainly better than 1DX), improved DR, AF in low light and f8 focusing capability, improved tracking and buffer size. I pretty much get what I asked for.


----------



## plam_1980 (Feb 1, 2016)

michaelasg said:


> No word on Max Flash sync speed. How about the dynamic range?



In the other post:
http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-full-specifications/
it says
X-sync at 1/250 sec.


----------



## plam_1980 (Feb 1, 2016)

hawaiisunsetphoto said:


> Some nice improvements. I was hoping that we'd see a silent shutter mode as in the 5D Mark III.


The other post:
http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-full-specifications/
says:

Continuous Shooting Speed*	
Viewfinder shooting

High-speed: Maximum 14 shots/sec.

Low-speed: Maximum 13 shots/sec.

Silent high-speed: Maximum 5 shots/sec.

Silent low-speed: Maximum 4 shots/sec.

Live View shooting

High-speed: Maximum 16 shots/sec.

Low-speed: Maximum 13 shots/sec.

Silent high-speed: Maximum 5 shots/sec.

Silent low-speed: Maximum 4 shots/sec.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Feb 1, 2016)

This camera is a luke warm make over...a few more mp...a few more fps...a little bit better AF. 
Sure, there's the high DR and a silent shutter mode. But lets face it...it's a warm over.
I think the lack of any credible competition has led to this very conservative camera revision.
Yes the Nikon D5 looks nice on paper...but who in their right might is going to trust Nikon again after the D4 fiasco?


----------



## plam_1980 (Feb 1, 2016)

Tugela said:


> Spacenoodle said:
> 
> 
> > No word on bitrate for video, hopefully not 8bit 4:2:0
> ...


It is more detailed here:
http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-full-specifications/


----------



## AlanF (Feb 1, 2016)

What does "diffraction correction via new in-camera Digital Lens Optimizer technology." mean? Are they able to break the laws of optics or what?


----------



## tron (Feb 1, 2016)

AlanF said:


> What does "diffraction correction via new in-camera Digital Lens Optimizer technology." mean? Are they able to break the laws of optics or what?


If I were to guess I would say it is just sharpening for jpegs at f/16, f/22, etc, but this is 100% a GUESS nothing more...


----------



## Rahul (Feb 1, 2016)

Am I the only one to whom the 1DX Mark-II looks good? 

I am looking for better high ISO performance, even better AF, high frame rate, high DR (if Canon manages it somehow) and some other gravy stuff. 

Pretty much ticks most boxes for me.


----------



## nicksotgiu (Feb 1, 2016)

This looks so cool 8) 
*drools*

Would love to see some tests, especially for the dynamic range of this thing!


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 1, 2016)

Rahul said:


> Am I the only one to whom the 1DX Mark-II looks good?
> 
> I am looking for better high ISO performance, even better AF, high frame rate, high DR (if Canon manages it somehow) and some other gravy stuff.
> 
> Pretty much ticks most boxes for me.



Of course it looks good! It will be the best sports camera on the market when it comes out. It beats the 1DX, 1DC and anything Nikon tried to do.

It really all depends where you are coming from and what you need. If you have a 1D Mark IV and skipped the 1DX then this is a massive upgrade. But if you already have a 1DX then there will be questions as most of the major enhancements are on the video side of things, especially if your stills work is sport for example. I shoot a lot of sport and f/8 is not all that important, but is in other areas of my work. Just depends what you have, what you need and of course how important that spare US$5,999 is.


----------



## Rahul (Feb 1, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> Rahul said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one to whom the 1DX Mark-II looks good?
> ...



Aye. That's a fair assessment.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

dilbert said:


> whothafunk said:
> 
> 
> > 14 FPS is also possible with CF. With the 1DX to shoot at 12 FPS, conditions were shutter speed of atleast 1/640 (or around here) and something else. So I'm guessing the same applies with the 1DX Mark II..
> ...



More 'farcts' from dilbertland. Why do you persist in embarrassing yourself? :


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 1, 2016)

wockawocka said:


> I'm finding it hard to get excited about this camera.
> 
> May be different in my hands but on paper I'm a bit meh about it.



Then get it in your hands and review it. Then you'll love it, Chris. Personally I'm excited by it. Maybe I'm just keeping it in it perspective for what it is though too. Ultimate high speed, fast-action tracking (now even during 4k video recording) DPAF, 61-pt fully f8 auto focusing (HUGE for wildlifers), magnesium tank. Can't wait to shoot dance recitals this year with it. One weekend for me is about 14,000 frames in some WILD lighting situations.


----------



## kozakm00 (Feb 1, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > whothafunk said:
> ...


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 1, 2016)

Eldar said:


> For sports, action, birds and wildlife, this will be a fantastic machine. I´ll preorder as soon as it is possible. Highest on my priority list was high ISO performance (don´t know how good, but certainly better than 1DX), improved DR, AF in low light and f8 focusing capability, improved tracking and buffer size. I pretty much get what I asked for.



Well... let's take the good performance from the 1DX before. Give it the same pixel dimensions as the wonderful 6D, add DPAF, plus new on sensor ADC build ... yeah I'd say this will look very pretty at 6400


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 1, 2016)

AlanF said:


> What does "diffraction correction via new in-camera Digital Lens Optimizer technology." mean? Are they able to break the laws of optics or what?



Nope, it just means that what previously was only available in DPP is now also available in-cam for both JPEG and in-cam RAW processing.


----------



## Memdroid (Feb 1, 2016)

The two most imported upgrade criteria for me are resolution and the High ISO noise performance compared to the 1DX.
On the resolution department it is not really an upgrade because it won't barely be noticeable coming from the 1DX
If the High ISO noise performance is 2/3 or 1 stop better than the 1DX I might consider the upgrade next year or something, otherwise I'll skip this generation because my 1DX still kicks major ass!
If it had a built in RT flash controller it would've definitely won me over. All the other features are not really needed/doing it for me.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 1, 2016)

Rahul said:


> Am I the only one to whom the 1DX Mark-II looks good?
> 
> I am looking for better high ISO performance, even better AF, high frame rate, high DR (if Canon manages it somehow) and some other gravy stuff.
> 
> Pretty much ticks most boxes for me.



Not even remotely, no. :


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 1, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > I'm finding it hard to get excited about this camera.
> ...



Thing is, I was one of the first people in the UK to get the 1DX - I loved it, but the specs for this body don't 'feel' like a 3/4 year improvement. At least it's not what I expected.

For me, how quiet the silent shutter is and the image quality is what matters and that information feels very thin on the ground. But hey, it's just been announced, let's see what filters through over the next few weeks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

kozakm00 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Learn to quote! 

Of course it takes time to close down the aperture. Do you believe that the lens has to be wide open to achieve 12 fps on the 1D X?


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 1, 2016)

Memdroid said:


> The two most imported upgrade criteria for me are resolution and the High ISO noise performance compared to the 1DX.
> On the resolution department it is not really an upgrade because it won't barely be noticeable coming from the 1DX
> If the High ISO noise performance is 2/3 or 1 stop better than the 1DX I might consider the upgrade next year or something, otherwise I'll skip this generation because my 1DX still kicks major ass! All the other features are not really needed/doing it for me.



Talking straight resolution, no it's not that big. But the quality of the pixels and sensor itself is likely a big jump over the old 18MP sensor on the 1DX (which was a lovely machine itself). Just look how pretty the 6D sensor was (same as 1DX2 dimension-wise at 20.2MP, and that has no DPAF or on-sensor ADC)


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 1, 2016)

wockawocka said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > wockawocka said:
> ...



Ok. So what was your wish list for this camera then?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 1, 2016)

For those who are discouraged, I ask:

Is there any DSLR camera more capable than 1DX Mark II?

Some might want:
24 megapixel (not me)
More DR (how much more DR would make a difference?)
More focus points (with which quality and precision?)
C-Log (why not buy a C300 Mark ii)]

If wishes above were met, priced at $ 8,000, would you buy?


----------



## kony (Feb 1, 2016)

I hope they will announce new 5D MIV soon...


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 1, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...



True dampened shutter option like the 5D3 / 5DSr , wifi, tilt screen would of sold me. If they'd released the mkii and kept everything else the same as the mki I would of bought it.

I love the speed of the 1DX series. Love the continuous buffer but as a wedding tog I need something that doesn't go 'MUTHA****ING CLACK!!!' during a wedding ceremony.

The 1DX was a perfect camera apart from the shutter noise and it was the reason I stopped using it. Weight being secondary.

It already had a perfect pixel pitch, great colour and ISO performance. In some ways, I wish Canon had put together a 1DX mini, Same feature set as a 1DX but in a smaller body.

Right now I use dual 5DSr's which have the most gorgeous colours but I miss the speed of the 1DX.


----------



## romanr74 (Feb 1, 2016)

saveyourmoment said:


> Did i read it right? touchscreen only in livemode??
> if so, canon: fail! you would better let us touch the screen all the time with a switch off, tip and swipe through the menus etc would have make so much sense...



Did I miss the company you own?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> Well... let's take the good performance from the 1DX before. Give it the same pixel dimensions as the wonderful 6D, add DPAF, plus *new on sensor ADC build* ... yeah I'd say this will look very pretty at 6400



Where is a new on-sensor ADC architecture confirmed?


----------



## Rahul (Feb 1, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> Rahul said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one to whom the 1DX Mark-II looks good?
> ...



Good to hear that. The part of the world where I'm at, you won't find too many 1DX buyers so all I can do is surf the internet and interact on forums such as CR. Most internet commentary is leaning on how underwhelming the mark-ii is over the mark-i given the 4 year upgrade cycle. 

Thought I'd ask.


----------



## Rahul (Feb 1, 2016)

Most people shooting with the high end bodies shoot with muscle memory and will have little use of the touchscreen. Having a touchscreen on all the time with an option to switch it off is non-starter. You would have to remember to disable it prior to shooting or your shots will get messed up. Anyway, adding another switch to the body will involve more expense. 

If it ain't broke, why fix it?

BTW, how difficult do you find to access the menus on a Canon camera? 



saveyourmoment said:


> Did i read it right? touchscreen only in livemode??
> if so, canon: fail! you would better let us touch the screen all the time with a switch off, tip and swipe through the menus etc would have make so much sense...


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Feb 1, 2016)

Excited! 
....I will wait for the NOK (Norwegian Kroner) to strengthen and then buy one, which might be a long wait but the 35% drop to the USD over the last 3 years has hurt big time and unless work is buying it (which for similar/related reasons they won't -- crude prices being what they are), I just can't justify buying this type of camera equipment in Norway (though it won't be too different soon if the trend continues..!).
*Way to go Canon!,-though still waiting on the official release instead of some web admin's idiotic failure of a publishing routine...*


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 1, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Well... let's take the good performance from the 1DX before. Give it the same pixel dimensions as the wonderful 6D, add DPAF, plus *new on sensor ADC build* ... yeah I'd say this will look very pretty at 6400
> ...



Im assuming at the official Canon USA presser today : : ;D

Plus faith suggests that it being on the C300, it stands to reason it would be here


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...



Oh, well then. I would suggest not holding your breath.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 1, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Pascal Parvex said:
> 
> 
> > Jordan23 said:
> ...


Yes, 1DX Mark ii 4K writes of up to 800 Mbps.

You do not even understand why Canon refuses to put across 4K DSLR line, when even the celurares phones have it?

Compare 4K with poor bit rate, and 4K DSLR Canon and you will understand the difference.


----------



## tony armstrong (Feb 1, 2016)

Where is the usual Canon three pin cable release port? Also, as I suspected the Mark II 1DX is just a technology catch-up model, bringing the Mark I up to date. Canon will now be developing the 1DX's true replacement, due out in eighteen months time. So don't upgrade yet folks.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 1, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Pascal Parvex said:
> 
> 
> > Jordan23 said:
> ...



I saved their webpage to my HD so can still access it, and I can tell you that the exact specs listed are as follows:

(4096 x 2160) 59.94 fps, 50.00 fps Motion JPEG 39 sec.(4GB) 2 min.(16GB) 10 min.(64GB) 800 Mbps
5733 MB/min. 

What interests me most about this is how much battery power shooting this takes. How many minutes will we get with one fully charged battery.


----------



## Rahul (Feb 1, 2016)

tony armstrong said:


> Where is the usual Canon three pin cable release port? Also, as I suspected the Mark II 1DX is just a technology catch-up model, bringing the Mark I up to date. Canon will now be developing the 1DX's true replacement, due out in eighteen months time. So don't upgrade yet folks.



Now that's one hell of a first post on CR. Thanks on your insight into the world of Canon's dark arts :-X  :


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 1, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



You know more than I do Neuro. What makes you think it doesnt have it? Just that it isnt mentioned in the leak? We stil havent had the official presser yet.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

tony armstrong said:


> Where is the usual Canon three pin cable release port?



Good catch! No idea...new line of USB triggers or an adapter?


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 1, 2016)

dilbert said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > What interests me most about this is how much battery power shooting this takes. How many minutes will we get with one fully charged battery.
> ...



It is a genuine concern. I am amazed at how long the battery lasts when shooting stills, but it also shocks me how quickly I go through a battery when shooting just 1920x1080 at 24fps. Video eats battery like crazy.



Rahul said:


> Most people shooting with the high end bodies shoot with muscle memory and will have little use of the touchscreen. Having a touchscreen on all the time with an option to switch it off is non-starter. You would have to remember to disable it prior to shooting or your shots will get messed up. Anyway, adding another switch to the body will involve more expense.



I must admit that I agree. I am unsure where I would use the touchscreen (for stills work at least), but perhaps it is one of those things that grows on you.

Canon's menu is very easy to use, but that brings me to another gripe, I would have liked more MyMenu options. They did not seem to add to do much there.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 1, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> tony armstrong said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the usual Canon three pin cable release port?
> ...



Gotta be something else. I cant imagine having to sacrifice your tethering ability to use a trigger.


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 1, 2016)

kozakm00 said:


> Brand new image sensor (as Nikon D5, although the quality might be questionable)
> Brand new autofocus (as Nikon D5, less points, but very probably larger frame coverage)
> New metering sensor with IR sensitivity (more pixels than D5, does D5's metering sensor have IR sensitivity?)
> 14 (16 fps) burst (2 fps faster thank D5)
> ...


I read on internet, D5 touch screen has some limitations. It is not full touch screen. Touch screen functionality is hurried up to look nice on spec sheet.
Looks like 1DX2 has more AF points to choose. Nikon has some hidden points to help AF which Canon doesn't publish. But as long as the are working how does it matter actual number of hidden points. It is like Iphone RAM argument.
You are also forgetting DPAF for video AF. Nikon still doesn't implement live AF. It is based on CDAF like t3i live view AF. IDX2 is the first DSLR with live view AI-Servo with DPAF.


----------



## kozakm00 (Feb 1, 2016)

tony armstrong said:


> Where is the usual Canon three pin cable release port? Also, as I suspected the Mark II 1DX is just a technology catch-up model, bringing the Mark I up to date. Canon will now be developing the 1DX's true replacement, due out in eighteen months time. So don't upgrade yet folks.



Maybe on the right side right above the vertical grip on/off switch?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 1, 2016)

dilbert said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Battery life when recording 4K with high bit rate is a good reason not to put across 4K DSLR line.

Memory cards 64 giga being "small" is another reason.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> Canon's menu is very easy to use, but that brings me to another gripe, I would have liked more MyMenu options.



Keith's (NL) spec list indicates you can have 5 MyMenu tabs.


----------



## TeT (Feb 1, 2016)

So when does the official release from Canon happen. Not all the gun jumpers....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

kozakm00 said:


> tony armstrong said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the usual Canon three pin cable release port? Also, as I suspected the Mark II 1DX is just a technology catch-up model, bringing the Mark I up to date. Canon will now be developing the 1DX's true replacement, due out in eighteen months time. So don't upgrade yet folks.
> ...



Yep - new flap there. Low contrast, but I can make out the remote trigger symbol on it. Thanks!

New placement means no interference with L-plates.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 1, 2016)

In-The-Dark said:


> Curious as to how this would affect the 5DIV & 6DII . . . .



Why would this affect either camera?


----------



## derrald (Feb 1, 2016)

What would the diffraction correction be and how would that work exactly? Sounds eerily like in-camera sharpening....


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 1, 2016)

That new 12-pin terminal seems to be the new "Extension System Terminal - For connection to WFT-E8A and WFT-E6A". There is no more AV/OUT terminal.


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 1, 2016)

Rahul said:


> Having a touchscreen on all the time with an option to switch it off is non-starter. You would have to remember to disable it prior to shooting or your shots will get messed up.



Not true at all.



20151124_172417 by Jonathan Brady, on Flickr

Camera on the left is a 70D (has a touchscreen). This is the screen most of us see when shooting, no? If you press anywhere on that screen, NOTHING HAPPENS UNTIL you press the bottom left hand corner "Q" button on the screen. Notice how it looks different than the "Q" button on the screen on the 6D (camera on the right which doesn't have a touchscreen)? It's highlighted on the 70D to indicate that THIS is where you press to activate the touchscreen. Once you press that "Q", THEN you can press any of the other parameters on the screen to change them. Press the back button (replaces the "Q") to turn it off.

So, it's fast. You: press Q button, press parameter you want to change, change it, change anything else, press back button. Done. Just like "pinch to zoom" and "pan" within a zoomed picture when reviewing pics, it CAN be faster depending on your setup and the number of changes.

Personally, I don't use the screen to change parameters on my 70D. But I do use it to move through menus as well as pan through zoomed images. And obviously, also for touch-to-focus in video.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> That new 12-pin terminal seems to be the new "Extension System Terminal - For connection to WFT-E8A and WFT-E6A".



It's not new, but assuming Keith's spec list is bona fide, that's answers my question about -E6A compatiblity.


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 1, 2016)

derrald said:


> What would the diffraction correction be and how would that work exactly? Sounds eerily like in-camera sharpening....



It's "DLO" (Digital Lens Optimizer). Check out Digital Photo Professional 4 to see what it can do. http://web.canon.jp/imaging/dlo/howto/index.html

FYI, using DLO in DPP 3 basically doubles the RAW file size. That's NOT the case in DPP 4 and I would assume that's the sort of implementation they've used in-camera for the 1DX Mark II. Earlier, I added DLO to a 6D image (same MP as the 1DX Mark II obviously) and the RAW file went from 22.9 MB to 23.0 MB.


----------



## shutterlag (Feb 1, 2016)

Another Canon body with zero "wow" to it. I shot the 5DSR over the weekend. It's got a high resolution sensor, but who the heck wants a one-trick pony in this day and age?


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 1, 2016)

derrald said:


> What would the diffraction correction be and how would that work exactly? Sounds eerily like in-camera sharpening....



Same thing that has been available in DPP for a few years now. The correction is tuned specifically for each lens's characteristics. So it's not just some fancy new in-cam sharpening.



> Digital Lens Optimizer (DLO)
> 
> Digital Lens Optimizer is a special kind of image processing that achieves ideal optical characteristics by processing optical aberrations, image softening due to diffraction and the effects of using a low-pass filter with a CMOS image sensor. Canon has provided lens aberration and distortion correction within DPP for several years, but DLO has increased the capability to correct additional kinds of lens aberrations plus the softening effects of diffraction and the low-pass filter. Currently 29 different lenses are supported, in combination with several Canon EOS cameras, as shown in the tables later in this article.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 1, 2016)

The new features in 1Dx II don't apply to my shooting(GPS, video etc...)

Keeping my 1dx until mrk II drops to $5k 8)


----------



## whothafunk (Feb 1, 2016)

The only thing I actually expected from 1DX Mark II was all cross type focus points and 9 dual cross type in the middle (forming a +). 

I wonder if this also means Canon will bring 4k to the 5D4, but with 30FPS and lower bit rate.


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Feb 1, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> derrald said:
> 
> 
> > What would the diffraction correction be and how would that work exactly? Sounds eerily like in-camera sharpening....
> ...



Here is a pretty good explanantion of DLO: http://web.canon.jp/imaging/dlo/index.html


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 1, 2016)

Pretty well what I expected to see, a great, solid camera with many incremental improvements... except no built-in WiFi? ? ?

WTF? One would expect the ability in such a high end camera to stream images back to the editor without buying expensive options..... It's sad to think of Olympic photographers with an Eye-fi card in their 1DX2....

If I am at "the big game", be it in Brazil, New York, London, or even at the Fitzroy Harbour elementary school ball field, when I press the shutter, the image should be appearing a few seconds later on the editor's computer, back at the home office.... be it a few kilometers away or half way around the world.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Feb 1, 2016)

tony armstrong said:


> Where is the usual Canon three pin cable release port?



I spotted this too along with there not being a symbol for cable release on the rubber closures either, and was scanning through the pages to see if it had been mentioned. Surprised it took me to Page 8. I can only assume its a new USB connector based cable release. More money....


----------



## stoneysnapper (Feb 1, 2016)

kozakm00 said:


> tony armstrong said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the usual Canon three pin cable release port? Also, as I suspected the Mark II 1DX is just a technology catch-up model, bringing the Mark I up to date. Canon will now be developing the 1DX's true replacement, due out in eighteen months time. So don't upgrade yet folks.
> ...



Could be right, that is definitely an addition.


----------



## K (Feb 1, 2016)

All the specs look pretty solid. Here's my thoughts -


AF:

Ok, Canon did not go for paper-specs and up the number of points. This shows that the 61 point system is more than capable. And the number of points isn't everything. But instead, the quality and speed of these points. Critics will bash Canon and say that Canon is recycling a 2011-era AF system in their flagship. However, the reality is this system is very strong and shows Canon was very far ahead of the competition. 

I'm a little bit disappointed by the -3 EV autofocus, they should have pushed for -4 EV. I wonder if there are drawbacks to the AF system for going so very low light (speed or accuracy?) Time will tell. 

Canon always suits their 1D for the needs of the pros who use and buy the 1D series. I doubt -4 EV was high up on the wants or needs list.


SENSOR:


No one knows anything until RAW image tests are done, so it's going to be a while. However, the ISO claims are well below that of Nikon.

The possibilities are:

Canon has only made a marginal leap in ISO.

Canon is more realistic with their ISO claims than Nikon.

Canon has made a big leap in ISO, changing the standards for IQ at high ISO's. In other words, 25,600 is now going to be cleaner than the 25,600 of previous generation WITHOUT having to add stops to the top end of the "native" ISO. This would imply that previous generation high ISO native limits were pushed too far with too weak of IQ. I would agree with this, as few people considered 25,600 to be useable. If the majority of users do not consider photographs from that setting to be usable, it shouldn't be in the "native" range. Just my opinion.

Canon is falling behind Nikon in ISO.

Canon has not improved ISO much, but instead relies more on noise reduction processing. This is what I suspect Nikon has done a lot of. 



****


Other thoughts- 


The camera looks solid. Would have been nice to see a 1/300 sync speed, but that's not a biggie. I doubt many 1DX owners will upgrade unless they absolutely need 4K or the F8 AF improvements. 


This is going to be a big upgrade for all the other 1D series owners. There are many, many out there still cranking away with the older flagships. 


Versus Nikon -


Canon has gone more for improving the existing pro features and things that sports shooters really need. Whereas Nikon is still in catch-up mode on that. The 1DX2 will still be the sports and action king. I don't want to prejudge as I'm sure IQ has improved, but it is likely Canon has made an incremental improvement, not a big improvement in IQ.


However, there's a segment of users out there who are NOT sports and action shooters. They are general photographers or even wedding pros who use flagships. For them, high ISO, low light and IQ will matter more than it does for the straight up sports shooters.

The IQ results will matter more to these types. Although, the Canon glass system is better and most are invested - I don't expect many defections if there's a big difference. First time users making the leap to flagship camera might switch if they have the need for that kind of ISO and DR.


Time will tell what the IQ results will be. 


I think it will be a combination of - Nikon overhyping their IQ and sensor, and Canon making small, incremental improvements and being more honest about their specs. With Nikon probably edging Canon out in sensor IQ only by a small amount. With Canon glass making up a big part of the difference. Leaving Nikon only the DR advantage.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> If I am at "the big game", be it in Brazil, New York, London, or even at the Fitzroy Harbour elementary school ball field, when I press the shutter, the image should be appearing a few seconds later on the editor's computer, back at the home office.... be it a few kilometers away or half way around the world.



As it can be, with the WFT-E8.




Don Haines said:


> except no built-in WiFi? ? ?
> 
> WTF? One would expect the ability in such a high end camera to stream images back to the editor without buying expensive options..... It's sad to think of Olympic photographers with an Eye-fi card in their 1DX2....



I suspect there's a good reason for the lack of built-in WiFi, beyond Canon wanting peple to pay for an accessory - country-specific regulations. Consider that for Canon bodies with built-in WiFi there is a 6D (WG) and a 6D (N), a 70D (W) and a 70D (N). For a body which will already be produced in relatively small numbers, two 'flavors' might not be desirable. It would be worse for Nikon, already producing two D5 variants for card slots, WiFi would mean four different cameras.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

stoneysnapper said:


> kozakm00 said:
> 
> 
> > tony armstrong said:
> ...



Yes, and if you magnify the image you can make out the cable remote trigger icon on that flap.


----------



## Ferris (Feb 1, 2016)

Boy, CR has sure become sloppy. They left out the info for finding the 1DX II free samples line . . .


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 1, 2016)

shutterlag said:


> Another Canon body with zero "wow" to it. I shot the 5DSR over the weekend. It's got a high resolution sensor, but who the heck wants a one-trick pony in this day and age?


Really educated post about the 5DS / R. Aside from the 50.6MP sensor the following are improvements over the 5D MKIII. a. metering sensor 150,000 252 zone b. Intelligent tracking c. Intelligent viewfinder II with AF point illumination on AI Servo d. crop modes, e. flicker detection f. mirror cam system to reduce shutter vibration with mirror lock up delay g. strenthened base plate h. intervalometer. It may not be geared for video or have the same dynamic range but Canon always stated its an addition to the range. 
So its far from a one trick pony and is aimed at Photographers that want more resolution and know how to use it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

jeffa4444 said:


> shutterlag said:
> 
> 
> > Another Canon body with zero "wow" to it. I shot the 5DSR over the weekend. It's got a high resolution sensor, but who the heck wants a one-trick pony in this day and age?
> ...



Well, judging by his posts 'shutterlag' a one-trick user.


----------



## Besisika (Feb 1, 2016)

dilbert said:


> The full technical details are on Northlight Images:
> 
> http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_1Dx_mk2.html#Anchor-Technical-35882
> 
> Canon rumors has only posted the press information (technical details not included.)



Thanks for sharing, much appreciated.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 1, 2016)

It looks like a very solid _evolutionary_ upgrade, which is exactly what most pros want, and while I won't be rushing out to get one, I will definitely pick one up in a year or two when the prices drop. In the meantime, I am curious about a few things:

I wonder if the battery and/or charger is backwards compatible. It looks doubtful given the naming. The 1D X 
charge is big enough without having to lug two with me.

Does it support interchangeable focusing screens?

What do the fully-corrected JPEGs coming out of this look like?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

mackguyver said:


> Does it support interchangeable focusing screens?



Yes, but it seems still no firmware support for the Ec-S screen.


----------



## Meatcurry (Feb 1, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Pretty well what I expected to see, a great, solid camera with many incremental improvements... except no built-in WiFi? ? ?
> 
> WTF? One would expect the ability in such a high end camera to stream images back to the editor without buying expensive options..... It's sad to think of Olympic photographers with an Eye-fi card in their 1DX2....
> 
> If I am at "the big game", be it in Brazil, New York, London, or even at the Fitzroy Harbour elementary school ball field, when I press the shutter, the image should be appearing a few seconds later on the editor's computer, back at the home office.... be it a few kilometers away or half way around the world.



There are no "Olympic" togs using Eye-fi cards!! and if they are they really shouldn't be(based on my experience), WFT-Ex module is the way to go, and last time I went to the Olympics, the pros were tripping over CAT5 cables everywhere!


----------



## Meatcurry (Feb 1, 2016)

A bit disappointed that we have to use CF+CFAST cards, I think Nikon's interchangeable solution is better.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 1, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > If I am at "the big game", be it in Brazil, New York, London, or even at the Fitzroy Harbour elementary school ball field, when I press the shutter, the image should be appearing a few seconds later on the editor's computer, back at the home office.... be it a few kilometers away or half way around the world.
> ...


Good point..... this will be a relatively low volume product and that would make multiple versions a bit silly. I stand corrected!

P.S. I am not in the market for such a high end camera, but if I was, this would definitely be my first choice.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> A bit disappointed that we have to use CF+CFAST cards, I think Nikon's interchangeable solution is better.



Agree that dual CFast would have been much better (for me, not that I'm planning on upgrading any time soon). I wonder what Nikon will charge for the CF to XQD change, it's not like you can DIY...


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 1, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty well what I expected to see, a great, solid camera with many incremental improvements... except no built-in WiFi? ? ?
> ...


Cat5 is so 2014! We are playing with 60Ghz wireless links here


----------



## Meatcurry (Feb 1, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Meatcurry said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


Well it was 2012, it could have been CAT5e??


----------



## Meatcurry (Feb 1, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Meatcurry said:
> 
> 
> > A bit disappointed that we have to use CF+CFAST cards, I think Nikon's interchangeable solution is better.
> ...



We don't actually know if its up-gradable or not, I mean they haven't even announced it yet.....have they???


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Meatcurry said:
> ...



From Nikon's D5 brochure:


----------



## Rahul (Feb 1, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> Rahul said:
> 
> 
> > Having a touchscreen on all the time with an option to switch it off is non-starter. You would have to remember to disable it prior to shooting or your shots will get messed up.
> ...



Thanks for this. I don't have the 70D so pardon my ignorance. 

Doesn't using the Q button and then using fingers for the touchscreen experience slow you down? My typical use with the DSLRs is to grab the body with both hands, use the left thumb for menu/info buttons and the right thumb for operating the wheel and other buttons. I can't imagine what using my fingers for operating the touchscreen would feel like. Can you share your experience on this?


----------



## OdysseasP (Feb 1, 2016)

With the exception of all 61 autofocus sensors which work up to f/8 and 4K video recording up to 60 fps with AF and 9MP still frame grab, Canon EOS 1D X Mark II is a disapointment, both in comparison to the Nikon D5 and as a standalone professional DSLR camera. No auto AF lens micro adjustment as in Nikon D5 (very important especially with the advent of Full Frame Mirrorless cameras such as the Sony a7S Mk II & Sony a7R MkII), 20 linear AF sensors out of 61 in total meaning that the Canon EOS 7D Mark II with its all selectable 65 cross type AF sensors remains the best as far as the total number of selectable cross type AF sensors is concerned while Nikon D5 with its 99 cross type AF sensors is much better at tracking fast erratically moving subjects, at least in theory since neither of these two AF systems have been tested in practise. Thus, since both the Nikon D5 and the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II are specifically targeted towards sports photographers, I believe that the Nikon D5 has a superior AF system for tracking moving subjects as far as still photography is concerned, unless the use of teleconverters brings the maximum lens aperture up to f/8 and/or when even 12 fps aren't enough in order to capture the perfect moment and one is willing to drop resolution to 9MP in order to have 60 fps while has the luxury of spending plenty of time post capture in front of a computer in order to select the perfect moment, in which case the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II with the addition of a much better 4K video recording implementation (duration, AF) becomes the better buy. All in all though, I believe that Canon was way too conservative in its last EOS 1 series body, probably trying to avoid AF issues such as in the recent past by copying Nikon in this instance by keeping essentially the same AF module for another generation, as Nikon did for the last 8 years (D3, D3S, D4, D4S). Canon was just unfortunate that at the time they chose to do so, Nikon brought to the market a radical new AF system which on paper at least looks very impressive while for the last 8 years during which Nikon kept essentially the same AF system, Canon didn't have an equivalent breakthrough. Finally, I would like to say, that both cameras embody the best technology their manufacturers have commercially available at the moment, with each camera strengthening even further the strong points of its manufacturer, either that is the AF algorithm for calculating the future position of a moving subject, low light AF performance, high ISO image quality and battery life in the case of Nikon or AF responsiveness both in lens and in camera body and 4K video implementation in the case of Canon.


----------



## Mantadude (Feb 1, 2016)

The question is, will it have 4:2:2 and what bit rate?
Also will it have focus peaking?


----------



## DSLR (Feb 1, 2016)

Whatever happened to the recent rumor of Canon's claim 15 stops of DR? So far the presented materials do not seem to have any mentioning of this rumored achievement...


----------



## Meatcurry (Feb 1, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Meatcurry said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Yeah, no I meant we dont know if Canons is upgrade-able


----------



## OdysseasP (Feb 1, 2016)

OdysseasP said:


> With the exception of all 61 autofocus sensors which work up to f/8 and 4K video recording up to 60 fps with AF and 9MP still frame grab, Canon EOS 1D X Mark II is a disapointment, both in comparison to the Nikon D5 and as a standalone professional DSLR camera. No auto AF lens micro adjustment as in Nikon D5 (very important especially with the advent of Full Frame Mirrorless cameras such as the Sony a7S Mk II & Sony a7R MkII), 20 linear AF sensors out of 61 in total meaning that the Canon EOS 7D Mark II with its all selectable 65 cross type AF sensors remains the best as far as the total number of selectable cross type AF sensors is concerned while Nikon D5 with its 99 cross type AF sensors is much better at tracking fast erratically moving subjects, at least in theory since neither of these two AF systems have been tested in practise. Thus, since both the Nikon D5 and the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II are specifically targeted towards sports photographers, I believe that the Nikon D5 has a superior AF system for tracking moving subjects as far as still photography is concerned, unless the use of teleconverters brings the maximum lens aperture up to f/8 and/or when even 12 fps aren't enough in order to capture the perfect moment and one is willing to drop resolution to 9MP in order to have 60 fps while has the luxury of spending plenty of time post capture in front of a computer in order to select the perfect moment, in which case the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II with the addition of a much better 4K video recording implementation (duration, AF) becomes the better buy. All in all though, I believe that Canon was way too conservative in its last EOS 1 series body, probably trying to avoid AF issues such as in the recent past by copying Nikon in this instance by keeping essentially the same AF module for another generation, as Nikon did for the last 8 years (D3, D3S, D4, D4S). Canon was just unfortunate that at the time they chose to do so, Nikon brought to the market a radical new AF system which on paper at least looks very impressive while for the last 8 years during which Nikon kept essentially the same AF system, Canon didn't have an equivalent breakthrough. Finally, I would like to say, that both cameras embody the best technology their manufacturers have commercially available at the moment, with each camera strengthening even further the strong points of its manufacturer, either that is the AF algorithm for calculating the future position of a moving subject, low light AF performance, high ISO image quality and battery life in the case of Nikon or AF responsiveness both in lens and in camera body and 4K video implementation in the case of Canon.


----------



## weixing (Feb 1, 2016)

Rahul said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > Rahul said:
> ...


Hi,
I also use my DSLRs this way... all the menu setting I might use is in "My Menu", so touchscreen is not so useful when shooting stills via OVF, but touchscreen is very useful for live view shooting and video shooting.

Anyway, I think most people who had experience in using a DSLR will turn off the screen to save battery power when shooting stills via OVF, so I don't think touchscreen will cause any problem especially when you need to press the 'Q' button first to activate the touchscreen in Canon DSLR.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Tiderace (Feb 1, 2016)

BIG DEAL what is the Clean HDMI out going to actually be? I am suspicious. If it was great would they not tout it? It must be 422 with at least 10 bit or 12 to make it in this league. Otherwise, the gray levels and color space will be not worth it. Then you must find a way to use raw video output and the problems of increased workflow and post processing that entails. By the way are they stating the dynamic range for the video? Did I miss that?


----------



## jaayres20 (Feb 1, 2016)

OdysseasP said:


> With the exception of all 61 autofocus sensors which work up to f/8 and 4K video recording up to 60 fps with AF and 9MP still frame grab, Canon EOS 1D X Mark II is a disapointment, both in comparison to the Nikon D5 and as a standalone professional DSLR camera. No auto AF lens micro adjustment as in Nikon D5 (very important especially with the advent of Full Frame Mirrorless cameras such as the Sony a7S Mk II & Sony a7R MkII), 20 linear AF sensors out of 61 in total meaning that the Canon EOS 7D Mark II with its all selectable 65 cross type AF sensors remains the best as far as the total number of selectable cross type AF sensors is concerned while Nikon D5 with its 99 cross type AF sensors is much better at tracking fast erratically moving subjects, at least in theory since neither of these two AF systems have been tested in practise. Thus, since both the Nikon D5 and the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II are specifically targeted towards sports photographers, I believe that the Nikon D5 has a superior AF system for tracking moving subjects as far as still photography is concerned, unless the use of teleconverters brings the maximum lens aperture up to f/8 and/or when even 12 fps aren't enough in order to capture the perfect moment and one is willing to drop resolution to 9MP in order to have 60 fps while has the luxury of spending plenty of time post capture in front of a computer in order to select the perfect moment, in which case the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II with the addition of a much better 4K video recording implementation (duration, AF) becomes the better buy. All in all though, I believe that Canon was way too conservative in its last EOS 1 series body, probably trying to avoid AF issues such as in the recent past by copying Nikon in this instance by keeping essentially the same AF module for another generation, as Nikon did for the last 8 years (D3, D3S, D4, D4S). Canon was just unfortunate that at the time they chose to do so, Nikon brought to the market a radical new AF system which on paper at least looks very impressive while for the last 8 years during which Nikon kept essentially the same AF system, Canon didn't have an equivalent breakthrough. Finally, I would like to say, that both cameras embody the best technology their manufacturers have commercially available at the moment, with each camera strengthening even further the strong points of its manufacturer, either that is the AF algorithm for calculating the future position of a moving subject, low light AF performance, high ISO image quality and battery life in the case of Nikon or AF responsiveness both in lens and in camera body and 4K video implementation in the case of Canon.



I would argue that on paper, Canon's system is still better (except for the -3EV vs -4EV, but I doubt that will hardly make a real world difference). Nikon's AF points are not all user selectable. They have less user selectable points and they are more clustered in the middle of the frame. Also, Canon has double cross type sensors, 5 of them while Nikon has how many?


----------



## derrald (Feb 1, 2016)

CaptureWhatYouSee said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > derrald said:
> ...



I am familiar with DLO. I have never seen it do much for diffraction so I am guessing this doesn't really change anything.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Meatcurry said:
> ...



Given that the 1D X II has one CF and one CFast, I see no reason to even suspect it would be upgradable.


----------



## kubelik (Feb 1, 2016)

waiting for the 5D Mk IV specs but I have to say, I really like what got announced today. If I had $6K to spend on a camera I'd be really happy purchasing the 1DX Mk II based on what was announced today. wider spread of AF points, all f/8, permanent red-dot AF, DPAF, touchscreen AF in liveview, 4K @ 60p and 1080p @ 120p, 2MP increase ... if this is what gets brought to the table for the 5D Mk IV over the 5D Mk III, I'd be super excited.

Can anyone confirm that $6K is the cheapest release price for any of the digital era 1D-series full frame cameras? I feel like they used to get announced closer to $8K? Does this mean the 5D Mk IV's release price will be closer to $2800 or $3K rather than $3.5K?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

jaayres20 said:


> OdysseasP said:
> 
> 
> > With the exception of all 61 autofocus sensors which work up to f/8 and 4K video recording up to 60 fps with AF and 9MP still frame grab, Canon EOS 1D X Mark II is a disapointment, both in comparison to the Nikon D5 and as a standalone professional DSLR camera. No auto AF lens micro adjustment as in Nikon D5 (very important especially with the advent of Full Frame Mirrorless cameras such as the Sony a7S Mk II & Sony a7R MkII), 20 linear AF sensors out of 61 in total meaning that the Canon EOS 7D Mark II with its all selectable 65 cross type AF sensors remains the best as far as the total number of selectable cross type AF sensors is concerned while Nikon D5 with its 99 cross type AF sensors is much better at tracking fast erratically moving subjects, at least in theory since neither of these two AF systems have been tested in practise. Thus, since both the Nikon D5 and the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II are specifically targeted towards sports photographers, I believe that the Nikon D5 has a superior AF system for tracking moving subjects as far as still photography is concerned, unless the use of teleconverters brings the maximum lens aperture up to f/8 and/or when even 12 fps aren't enough in order to capture the perfect moment and one is willing to drop resolution to 9MP in order to have 60 fps while has the luxury of spending plenty of time post capture in front of a computer in order to select the perfect moment, in which case the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II with the addition of a much better 4K video recording implementation (duration, AF) becomes the better buy. All in all though, I believe that Canon was way too conservative in its last EOS 1 series body, probably trying to avoid AF issues such as in the recent past by copying Nikon in this instance by keeping essentially the same AF module for another generation, as Nikon did for the last 8 years (D3, D3S, D4, D4S). Canon was just unfortunate that at the time they chose to do so, Nikon brought to the market a radical new AF system which on paper at least looks very impressive while for the last 8 years during which Nikon kept essentially the same AF system, Canon didn't have an equivalent breakthrough. Finally, I would like to say, that both cameras embody the best technology their manufacturers have commercially available at the moment, with each camera strengthening even further the strong points of its manufacturer, either that is the AF algorithm for calculating the future position of a moving subject, low light AF performance, high ISO image quality and battery life in the case of Nikon or AF responsiveness both in lens and in camera body and 4K video implementation in the case of Canon.
> ...



Nonsense. Everyone knows the only thing that matters is how many AF points the manufacturer counts. Characteristics, quality and usability are irrelevant. More is better!!!!!

:


----------



## robm001 (Feb 1, 2016)

Has there been a preorder/ship date given anywhere?


----------



## bseitz234 (Feb 1, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Does it support interchangeable focusing screens?
> ...



The full technical details on Northlight agree: 

"Ec-C6 provided, can be changed to Ec-A, B or L"


----------



## thepancakeman (Feb 1, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Nonsense. Everyone knows the only thing that matters is how many AF points the manufacturer counts. Characteristics, quality and usability are irrelevant. More is better!!!!!
> 
> :



So AF points is (are?) the new megapickles? ???


----------



## Famateur (Feb 1, 2016)

DSLR said:


> Whatever happened to the recent rumor of Canon's claim 15 stops of DR? So far the presented materials do not seem to have any mentioning of this rumored achievement...



My hunch is that it was related to the 5DIV but got folded into the 1DXII talk...unless it was completely bogus wishful thinking.


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 1, 2016)

Don't get too excited over Nikons -4 and-5 ev af, in practice it's more like -3 EV. I know my 5DSr focused quicker and more accurately in low light than the D750 with the 85 1.8's on.

Figures are being fudged.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

bseitz234 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



Same for the 1D X. My point is that the Ec-S is physically compatible (and no doubt will be with the 1D X II), but not an option in firmware, which in practical terms means you need to 'wing it' a bit as far as metering.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 1, 2016)

weixing said:


> Rahul said:
> 
> 
> > jebrady03 said:
> ...



Anyone who has used a 70D would not be bothered by a fully-functional touch screen on the 1DXII. I, for one, would welcome it. It does not interfere with OVF shooting in the slightest.

While it's possible to change settings via touchscreen during OVF shooting, it's really not necessary with the dedicated buttons, top LCD and viewfinder. I think jebrady03 agrees and was just demonstrating that if you want to, you can.

Where the touchscreen shines is in Live View shooting, navigating the menus and reviewing images. 

For example, I've been doing a series of on-locations shoots at a Kung Fu studio, capturing poses and actions for various forms and styles, shooting tethered in Live View from a tripod. Some poses are difficult to hold for a camera, and being able to tap the LCD to quickly change the point of focus has been a huge blessing.

I definitely miss the touch screen when shooting other bodies (and the articulating screen, for that matter).


----------



## Famateur (Feb 1, 2016)

Just a note about touchscreen and all this D5 comparison fluff: According to a D5 preview from one outspoken photography personality on the web, the D5 touchscreen only functions for reviewing images or tapping focus points -- not for navigating menus or changing settings! D'oh!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

Famateur said:


> Just a note about touchscreen and all this D5 comparison fluff: According to a D5 preview from one outspoken photography personality on the web, the D5 touchscreen only functions for reviewing images or tapping focus points -- not for navigating menus or changing settings! D'oh!



Well, with Nikon's byzantine UI, why would they want to make navigation easier?


----------



## Famateur (Feb 1, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > Just a note about touchscreen and all this D5 comparison fluff: According to a D5 preview from one outspoken photography personality on the web, the D5 touchscreen only functions for reviewing images or tapping focus points -- not for navigating menus or changing settings! D'oh!
> ...



LOL! Yeah...

I do love the Canon menu system. Just another factor (among many) beyond low ISO dynamic range that make Canons a good fit for me...


----------



## Jopa (Feb 1, 2016)

Very impressive specs. So where do we pre-order?


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 1, 2016)

Famateur said:


> weixing said:
> 
> 
> > Rahul said:
> ...



Yes, Famateur, that is EXACTLY how I use it and I agree wholeheartedly. In other words, Canon's implementation of the touchscreen and their UI makes it impossible for the touchscreen to screw up the user experience and it can only leave it the same, or enhance it.

Rahul, it doesn't slow you down, it can't. I use a combination of buttons and the touchscreen for my tasks. It's important to remember that use of the touchscreen doesn't deactivate the on-camera buttons. A person can use whichever they prefer. That's why I say it CAN'T slow you down. Use whatever you think is faster.

For me, if I'm adjusting SS, Aperture, ISO, basically anything with a dedicated button/wheel, I use the button/wheel. If I'm navigating the menu, I'll press the menu button (I actually use the set button for quick access to the menu which is almost always on "My Menu" [thanks Canon for bringing me back to the last used screen - unlike some other manufacturers who start you back at the beginning!]). Since my right thumb is already hovering over the "Set" button (and thus, hovering over the directional pad), if I'm using something in the My Menu screen, I'll just use the directional pad to get to it and select it with the "Set" button. If I'm navigating within the menus and it's one or two clicks away, or I can't remember where it is, I'll use the directional pad, if I'm moving across multiple menu screens, I'll just touch the screen and select the menu, then touch the option. Sometimes I'll combine the two. Use the D-pad to move over one menu and then touch the screen to select the option I want and then dive in even further using the touchscreen.

When reviewing images, I still tend to use the D-pad and wheel around it to scroll through images because I simply can't swipe as fast with my finger as I can press a button or rotate a wheel (especially to get across multiple images). However, I do use un-pinch to zoom in and pinch to zoom out and then press the screen and hold it and move it around to scan the image. That's DEFINITELY faster with a touchscreen.

So honestly, I don't use it much. But it's there when I want it.

Again, for liveview shooting or video, the touchscreen is a no-brainer and I can't believe they omitted it from the 7D Mark II, especially given that it has DPAF. Talk about DUMB. I mean SERIOUSLY dumb. The only reason I can possibly imagine is to try and force SOME people into a 1DX Mark II but I can't imagine that would be many people. If they care about 4K, they won't buy the 7D Mark II for video anyway and if they don't care about 4K, they can just buy a 70D in addition to the 7D. *shrug* :-\


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 1, 2016)

Famateur said:


> Just a note about touchscreen and all this D5 comparison fluff: According to a D5 preview from one outspoken photography personality on the web, the D5 touchscreen only functions for reviewing images or tapping focus points -- not for navigating menus or changing settings! D'oh!


Some one mentioned this in DPR in their D5 and D500 pushing the boundaries article. ;D
It has touch screen which doesn't work always.
It has lot of AF points most of them non selectable for users.
It has 4k video without proper Servo AF. Still doing CDAF no PDAF/DPAF.
I think all these cameras are amazing tools. I am going to wait for 6D2 with DPAF sensor.


----------



## Rahul (Feb 1, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > weixing said:
> ...



Thanks! I agree that touchscreen AF is always a big positive for LV shooting - and that's the way it seems to have been implemented in the 1dx2.

My original comment was in response to a member who wanted the touchscreen to be active and available for everything, ranting that the implementation in the 1dx2 fo LV shooting was a fail.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2016)

*Diffraction Correction - huh?*

The thing I'm surprised more people haven't been curious ever since it appeared on a rumor a couple weeks ago is "diffraction correction."

Firstly, Canon has never done it before (according to the release). Looking it up on the web, it appears a couple secondary camera companies have attempted this, and it gave them about one extra stop of ISO before things got fudgy. There was debate as to whether that was at all useful relative to simple sharpening. 

Interestingly, Canon, in its recent release, says that it effectively cancels diffraction - and doesn't limit that statement to any number of stops. That is a wild, wild claim. If true, it is one of the more interesting technologies introduced to cameras in recent years. 

It is not clear to me if this tech applies to RAW, or if its results appear only with in-camera processed JPGs. 

I'm a bit at a loss as to how this can even physically be done, but obviously it's not science fiction if other companies have been toying with it already. Perhaps the microlenses are employed to calculate the wave patterns that light create in the small apertures and the processor uses math to adjust light values where it senses where the waves would build on top of each other, etc.

Then again, maybe I'm reading the release incorrectly, and Canon is not claiming to have effectively eliminated diffraction fully. Anyone have any technical insight or references to Canon's approach or effectiveness claims?


----------



## clicstudio (Feb 1, 2016)

When? I want it now! ;D

I can't wait to see the 24% expanded focus points! That's great news for me.
Nothing about DR though. I hope it is at least a couple of stops better.

I like the bump on the top of the camera and the touchscreen but I wish it was at least 3.5".

Can't wait to preorder one!


----------



## Pompo (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: 3 pin remote release plug is gone?*

what is the reason why it doesn't have a 3 pin remote plug no more?! probably needs a $50 adapter and more clutter....


----------



## fotagf64 (Feb 1, 2016)

Looks like a solid camera that will serve news and sports photographers (photojournalists) well. Those who are concerned about dynamic range should probably be looking at the new 5D, Mark IV specs when available, or another camera that better addresses those concerns. The 1D X mark II is all about action photography and photojournalism.


----------



## alvinshengsim (Feb 1, 2016)

For a wedding photographer / cinematographer like myself, this can be a very decent upgrade. 

To me it's pretty much like a 1DC with better photo features and less cost. 

And with the new hardwares who knows what other features will be added in the future firmware updates?


----------



## LSXPhotog (Feb 1, 2016)

Now that I've had more time to let the specs on this camera sink in, I have to say that I'm pleased but not overly impressed. Is this the camera that pushes Canon to catch up to Nikon/Sonh sensors with? That's honestly the big question on all our minds. On paper, it would appear to not be the case, but you can't tell anything about sensor performance based on a press release. What Canon did was maintain itself ahead of the D5 in nearly every aspect. The 1DX was widely remembered as the camera that made people switch. Countless sports photographers made the jump when the body performance and lens availability just made the choice a no brainer. The D5 only shocked people who don't remember what it was like when the 1DX turned heads.

AF at f/8 on all points? Yes. This is the big deal here because so many shooters are pushing their 400, 600, and 800mm lenses with TCs and have been limited with composition. This is a tremendous leap in real world use that the pros will glue their eyes to. A 600mm f/4 with a 2x TC is now a usable 1200mm f/8 with full AF coverage! Nikon is in the dust there.

Not a video shooter, but everything I hear is that MJPEG is difficult to work with an renders horribly on most systems. Bummer, but we'll see where things go from here. It looks like 120fps 1080 is finally a real thing!

The sensor is the big deal here. What's there noise performance going to look like? Can the RAW files respond to significant push? How's the dynamic range compared to its predecessor and previous/current competition? Canon has done absolutely zero things to impress me in the past 5 years, so I'm willing to bet we see only minor improvements. The target photography DR should be 13.5-14 stops to remain relevant in 2016 and on. If this camera comes in in the high 12s to 13, it will be a large disappointment for the internet, 'and therefore the world. - South Park'


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: 3 pin remote release plug is gone?*



Pompo said:


> what is the reason why it doesn't have a 3 pin remote plug no more?! probably needs a $50 adapter and more clutter....



Been there, discussed that. The N3 remote port is on the other side of the camera.


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Diffraction Correction - huh?*



[email protected] said:


> The thing I'm surprised more people haven't been curious ever since it appeared on a rumor a couple weeks ago is "diffraction correction."
> 
> Firstly, Canon has never done it before (according to the release). Looking it up on the web, it appears a couple secondary camera companies have attempted this, and it gave them about one extra stop of ISO before things got fudgy. There was debate as to whether that was at all useful relative to simple sharpening.
> 
> ...



They're referring to in-camera DLO. http://web.canon.jp/imaging/dlo/howto/index.html


----------



## romanr74 (Feb 1, 2016)

OdysseasP said:


> With the exception of all 61 autofocus sensors which work up to f/8 and 4K video recording up to 60 fps with AF and 9MP still frame grab, Canon EOS 1D X Mark II is a disapointment, both in comparison to the Nikon D5 and as a standalone professional DSLR camera. No auto AF lens micro adjustment as in Nikon D5 (very important especially with the advent of Full Frame Mirrorless cameras such as the Sony a7S Mk II & Sony a7R MkII), 20 linear AF sensors out of 61 in total meaning that the Canon EOS 7D Mark II with its all selectable 65 cross type AF sensors remains the best as far as the total number of selectable cross type AF sensors is concerned while Nikon D5 with its 99 cross type AF sensors is much better at tracking fast erratically moving subjects, at least in theory since neither of these two AF systems have been tested in practise. Thus, since both the Nikon D5 and the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II are specifically targeted towards sports photographers, I believe that the Nikon D5 has a superior AF system for tracking moving subjects as far as still photography is concerned, unless the use of teleconverters brings the maximum lens aperture up to f/8 and/or when even 12 fps aren't enough in order to capture the perfect moment and one is willing to drop resolution to 9MP in order to have 60 fps while has the luxury of spending plenty of time post capture in front of a computer in order to select the perfect moment, in which case the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II with the addition of a much better 4K video recording implementation (duration, AF) becomes the better buy. All in all though, I believe that Canon was way too conservative in its last EOS 1 series body, probably trying to avoid AF issues such as in the recent past by copying Nikon in this instance by keeping essentially the same AF module for another generation, as Nikon did for the last 8 years (D3, D3S, D4, D4S). Canon was just unfortunate that at the time they chose to do so, Nikon brought to the market a radical new AF system which on paper at least looks very impressive while for the last 8 years during which Nikon kept essentially the same AF system, Canon didn't have an equivalent breakthrough. Finally, I would like to say, that both cameras embody the best technology their manufacturers have commercially available at the moment, with each camera strengthening even further the strong points of its manufacturer, either that is the AF algorithm for calculating the future position of a moving subject, low light AF performance, high ISO image quality and battery life in the case of Nikon or AF responsiveness both in lens and in camera body and 4K video implementation in the case of Canon.



Yes, obviously the limitations of the EOS-1D X Mark II will prevent you from taking good pictures...


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 1, 2016)

romanr74 said:


> OdysseasP said:
> 
> 
> > With the exception of all 61 autofocus sensors which work up to f/8 and 4K video recording up to 60 fps with AF and 9MP still frame grab, Canon EOS 1D X Mark II is a disapointment, both in comparison to the Nikon D5 and as a standalone professional DSLR camera. No auto AF lens micro adjustment as in Nikon D5 (very important especially with the advent of Full Frame Mirrorless cameras such as the Sony a7S Mk II & Sony a7R MkII), 20 linear AF sensors out of 61 in total meaning that the Canon EOS 7D Mark II with its all selectable 65 cross type AF sensors remains the best as far as the total number of selectable cross type AF sensors is concerned while Nikon D5 with its 99 cross type AF sensors is much better at tracking fast erratically moving subjects, at least in theory since neither of these two AF systems have been tested in practise. Thus, since both the Nikon D5 and the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II are specifically targeted towards sports photographers, I believe that the Nikon D5 has a superior AF system for tracking moving subjects as far as still photography is concerned, unless the use of teleconverters brings the maximum lens aperture up to f/8 and/or when even 12 fps aren't enough in order to capture the perfect moment and one is willing to drop resolution to 9MP in order to have 60 fps while has the luxury of spending plenty of time post capture in front of a computer in order to select the perfect moment, in which case the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II with the addition of a much better 4K video recording implementation (duration, AF) becomes the better buy. All in all though, I believe that Canon was way too conservative in its last EOS 1 series body, probably trying to avoid AF issues such as in the recent past by copying Nikon in this instance by keeping essentially the same AF module for another generation, as Nikon did for the last 8 years (D3, D3S, D4, D4S). Canon was just unfortunate that at the time they chose to do so, Nikon brought to the market a radical new AF system which on paper at least looks very impressive while for the last 8 years during which Nikon kept essentially the same AF system, Canon didn't have an equivalent breakthrough. Finally, I would like to say, that both cameras embody the best technology their manufacturers have commercially available at the moment, with each camera strengthening even further the strong points of its manufacturer, either that is the AF algorithm for calculating the future position of a moving subject, low light AF performance, high ISO image quality and battery life in the case of Nikon or AF responsiveness both in lens and in camera body and 4K video implementation in the case of Canon.
> ...


BEST.POST.EVER.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Feb 1, 2016)

Is it possible that Canon adds the AF self-microadjustment later via firmware upgrade?


----------



## swithdrawn (Feb 1, 2016)

Any info on how the 4K pixel read out for video works? 

Wondering if they sample 1:1 4096x2160 from the 5472 x 3648 effective pixels like the Nikon D5, which would be a significant crop (around 1.4x?), or if they oversample? 

As a videographer who's been waiting for a full frame 4K DSLR, this is make or break.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Diffraction Correction - huh?*



[email protected] said:


> The thing I'm surprised more people haven't been curious ever since it appeared on a rumor a couple weeks ago is "diffraction correction."
> 
> [...]
> 
> I'm a bit at a loss as to how this can even physically be done, but obviously it's not science fiction if other companies have been toying with it already. Perhaps the microlenses are employed to calculate the wave patterns that light create in the small apertures and the processor uses math to adjust light values where it senses where the waves would build on top of each other, etc.



Well, "perfect" correction is probably marketing speak but "very good" may be quite attainable.

A perfect lens maps points in object space to points in image space. Real-world lenses map points in object space to more-or-less fuzzy blobs due to diffraction and various aberrations. If you have a good understanding of the optical characteristics of your lens you can model the way light gets distributed using an _optical transfer function_ (OTF). What's nice about having an accurate OTF is that _you can apply it backwards_ - for every pixel in the image figure out how how much light has "bled" a) from this pixel to neighboring pixels and b) from the neighboring pixels to this pixel. Then you can compensate for it by doing some math in software. No special hardware required.


----------



## biggiep (Feb 1, 2016)

OdysseasP said:


> With the exception of all 61 autofocus sensors which work up to f/8 and 4K video recording up to 60 fps with AF and 9MP still frame grab, Canon EOS 1D X Mark II is a disapointment, both in comparison to the Nikon D5 and as a standalone professional DSLR camera. No auto AF lens micro adjustment as in Nikon D5 (very important especially with the advent of Full Frame Mirrorless cameras such as the Sony a7S Mk II & Sony a7R MkII), 20 linear AF sensors out of 61 in total meaning that the Canon EOS 7D Mark II with its all selectable 65 cross type AF sensors remains the best as far as the total number of selectable cross type AF sensors is concerned while Nikon D5 with its 99 cross type AF sensors is much better at tracking fast erratically moving subjects, at least in theory since neither of these two AF systems have been tested in practise. Thus, since both the Nikon D5 and the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II are specifically targeted towards sports photographers, I believe that the Nikon D5 has a superior AF system for tracking moving subjects as far as still photography is concerned, unless the use of teleconverters brings the maximum lens aperture up to f/8 and/or when even 12 fps aren't enough in order to capture the perfect moment and one is willing to drop resolution to 9MP in order to have 60 fps while has the luxury of spending plenty of time post capture in front of a computer in order to select the perfect moment, in which case the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II with the addition of a much better 4K video recording implementation (duration, AF) becomes the better buy. All in all though, I believe that Canon was way too conservative in its last EOS 1 series body, probably trying to avoid AF issues such as in the recent past by copying Nikon in this instance by keeping essentially the same AF module for another generation, as Nikon did for the last 8 years (D3, D3S, D4, D4S). Canon was just unfortunate that at the time they chose to do so, Nikon brought to the market a radical new AF system which on paper at least looks very impressive while for the last 8 years during which Nikon kept essentially the same AF system, Canon didn't have an equivalent breakthrough. Finally, I would like to say, that both cameras embody the best technology their manufacturers have commercially available at the moment, with each camera strengthening even further the strong points of its manufacturer, either that is the AF algorithm for calculating the future position of a moving subject, low light AF performance, high ISO image quality and battery life in the case of Nikon or AF responsiveness both in lens and in camera body and 4K video implementation in the case of Canon.



Run-on sentences and lack of paragraphs are a really bad combination.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 1, 2016)

biggiep said:


> OdysseasP said:
> 
> 
> > With the exception of all 61 autofocus sensors which work up to f/8 and 4K video recording up to 60 fps with AF and 9MP still frame grab, Canon EOS 1D X Mark II is a disapointment, both in comparison to the Nikon D5 and as a standalone professional DSLR camera. No auto AF lens micro adjustment as in Nikon D5 (very important especially with the advent of Full Frame Mirrorless cameras such as the Sony a7S Mk II & Sony a7R MkII), 20 linear AF sensors out of 61 in total meaning that the Canon EOS 7D Mark II with its all selectable 65 cross type AF sensors remains the best as far as the total number of selectable cross type AF sensors is concerned while Nikon D5 with its 99 cross type AF sensors is much better at tracking fast erratically moving subjects, at least in theory since neither of these two AF systems have been tested in practise. Thus, since both the Nikon D5 and the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II are specifically targeted towards sports photographers, I believe that the Nikon D5 has a superior AF system for tracking moving subjects as far as still photography is concerned, unless the use of teleconverters brings the maximum lens aperture up to f/8 and/or when even 12 fps aren't enough in order to capture the perfect moment and one is willing to drop resolution to 9MP in order to have 60 fps while has the luxury of spending plenty of time post capture in front of a computer in order to select the perfect moment, in which case the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II with the addition of a much better 4K video recording implementation (duration, AF) becomes the better buy. All in all though, I believe that Canon was way too conservative in its last EOS 1 series body, probably trying to avoid AF issues such as in the recent past by copying Nikon in this instance by keeping essentially the same AF module for another generation, as Nikon did for the last 8 years (D3, D3S, D4, D4S). Canon was just unfortunate that at the time they chose to do so, Nikon brought to the market a radical new AF system which on paper at least looks very impressive while for the last 8 years during which Nikon kept essentially the same AF system, Canon didn't have an equivalent breakthrough. Finally, I would like to say, that both cameras embody the best technology their manufacturers have commercially available at the moment, with each camera strengthening even further the strong points of its manufacturer, either that is the AF algorithm for calculating the future position of a moving subject, low light AF performance, high ISO image quality and battery life in the case of Nikon or AF responsiveness both in lens and in camera body and 4K video implementation in the case of Canon.
> ...



Oh come on now. He's blind with rage! The 1dx II is the biggest atrocity in human history. Luckily the D5 is there to save the free world from utter collapse.


----------



## gsealy (Feb 1, 2016)

Mantadude said:


> The question is, will it have 4:2:2 and what bit rate?
> Also will it have focus peaking?



I agree. No specs on it. I would THINK that it would be 4:2:2 10 bit given that the went as far as 4K 60 FPS. 

I seriously doubt focus peaking.


----------



## Pompo (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: 3 pin remote release plug is gone?*



neuroanatomist said:


> Pompo said:
> 
> 
> > what is the reason why it doesn't have a 3 pin remote plug no more?! probably needs a $50 adapter and more clutter....
> ...



where at on the other side? I don't see it on the images you sure?


----------



## Jopa (Feb 1, 2016)

biggiep said:


> Run-on sentences and lack of paragraphs are a really bad combination.



How about now?

With the exception of all 61 autofocus sensors which work up to f/8 and 4k video recording up to 60 fps with af and 9mp still frame grab canon eos 1d x mark ii is a disapointment both in comparison to the nikon d5 and as a standalone professional dslr camera no auto af lens micro adjustment as in nikon d5 very important especially with the advent of full frame mirrorless cameras such as the sony a7s mk ii & sony a7r mkii 20 linear af sensors out of 61 in total meaning that the canon eos 7d mark ii with its all selectable 65 cross type af sensors remains the best as far as the total number of selectable cross type af sensors is concerned while nikon d5 with its 99 cross type af sensors is much better at tracking fast erratically moving subjects at least in theory since neither of these two af systems have been tested in practise thus since both the nikon d5 and the canon eos 1d x mark ii are specifically targeted towards sports photographers i believe that the nikon d5 has a superior af system for tracking moving subjects as far as still photography is concerned unless the use of teleconverters brings the maximum lens aperture up to f/8 and/or when even 12 fps aren't enough in order to capture the perfect moment and one is willing to drop resolution to 9mp in order to have 60 fps while has the luxury of spending plenty of time post capture in front of a computer in order to select the perfect moment in which case the canon eos 1d x mark ii with the addition of a much better 4k video recording implementation duration af becomes the better buy all in all though i believe that canon was way too conservative in its last eos 1 series body probably trying to avoid af issues such as in the recent past by copying nikon in this instance by keeping essentially the same af module for another generation as nikon did for the last 8 years d3 d3s d4 d4s canon was just unfortunate that at the time they chose to do so nikon brought to the market a radical new af system which on paper at least looks very impressive while for the last 8 years during which nikon kept essentially the same af system canon didn't have an equivalent breakthrough finally i would like to say that both cameras embody the best technology their manufacturers have commercially available at the moment with each camera strengthening even further the strong points of its manufacturer either that is the af algorithm for calculating the future position of a moving subject low light af performance high iso image quality and battery life in the case of nikon or af responsiveness both in lens and in camera body and 4k video implementation in the case of canon.


----------



## GuyF (Feb 1, 2016)

Whilst there appears to be a few current 1DX owners who say they aren't too impressed by the upgrades, I wonder how many 5D3 owners will make the jump to a 1-series body now.

What will seal the deal for me is seeing a sequence of tracking shots taken at 14fps taken with a 500mm + 2x TC. _That's_ what the improvements will mean for a number of us.

Is it possible current 1DX owners have become a bit blasé with the level of performance they've lived with?

Finally, how long until we see real-world sample images rather than the typically bland "official" sample shots?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 1, 2016)

OdysseasP said:


> All in all though, I believe that Canon was way too conservative in its last EOS 1 series body [snip] by keeping essentially the same AF module for another generation



Essentially the same? How about: not even remotely.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 1, 2016)

Do we even have an official press release from Canon yet?? Press conference video from one of these super secret by invitation only events?

I've been in meetings all morning.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 1, 2016)

OdysseasP said:


> With the exception of all 61 autofocus sensors which work up to f/8 and 4K video recording up to 60 fps with AF and 9MP still frame grab, Canon EOS 1D X Mark II is a disapointment, both in comparison to the Nikon D5 and as a standalone professional DSLR camera. No auto AF lens micro adjustment as in Nikon D5



now there's someone that just looks at a spec sheet to decide something!

for starters. we don't know how good the D5 AF is, or this one is.

secondly.. you forgot, that they have increased the spread of the AF points in the frame as well.
thirdly .. it's quicker with more MP's than the 1DX and and faster* fps than the D5.
fourthly - it's touchscreen works in video mode. the D5's doesn't. the D5 touchscreen is just for playback functions (what were they thinking?)
fifth.. no ILC today does 4K 60fps. notta one. heck the D5/D500 still use old FAT format instead of exFAT.. and the D5 stops after 3 minutes. whoop.
sixth .. since you are just wringing over specs .. did you see the 1080p bit rate? the 4k bit rates?
and finally...

it's the only professional workhorse DSLR to have both quick focusing PDAF and also liveview. 

but spec sheet hump some more.. I'm sure that will make a difference 

PS .. I do agree that the PDAF and DPAF lack of auto tune is discouraging..Considernig they had it *right there* however the 1DXII also has a *(&ton more high precision dual cross AF points. which are insanely accurate.

the D5 auto-tune from what I understand will not allow multiple samples at different focus depth, nor focal range - so perhaps instead of writing the worst formatted paragraph in possibly the entire CR forums.. step back off the ledge, realize specs aren't everything and wait?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: 3 pin remote release plug is gone?*



Pompo said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Pompo said:
> ...



Quite sure. On the magnified image of the flap (in spite of the low contrast), you can see the 'inverted U' icon of the remote port. There is no port there on the current 1D X, it's clear they moved it to the other side.


----------



## Pompo (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: 3 pin remote release plug is gone?*



neuroanatomist said:


> Pompo said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


----------



## vscd (Feb 1, 2016)

Amazing cam... I guess it's a bit ahead of the D5 in all aspects, except of some DR and the usual Nikonadvantages (and disadvantages). Wonder how the ISO 51200 will compare to the ISO 51200 of the Nikon, anything else pushed above the native ISO will be useless, anyway.

If anyone is planning to buy the 1DX II, make me a good deal for the old 1DX. It's sufficient for me anytime


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 1, 2016)

A question on the press release...



> It features a new 61-point High Density Reticular AF II system with 41 cross-type points that expands the AF area approximately 8.6% in the top and bottom of the central AF area, and approximately 24% at the top and bottom of the peripheral frame.



For one, they say "NEW 61-point" AF system. I actually believe this as opposed to Canon's repeated claims of a "new 18mp APSC sensor" for the Rebels for so many iterations. So, anyone saying it's the same AF system hasn't paid attention. Why do I believe it? Because of the spacing of the AF points... Plus the improvement in AF point usefulness at various apertures.

Now... onto my question... Given the fact that the AF points on the 1DX Mark II are now covering a larger area, could this potentially impact subject tracking from one AF point to the next vs the 1DX? I mean... I can't imagine Canon NOT testing for this sort of thing so the obvious answer would seem to be "no", but logically, it SHOULD. Right?

or...

Since it doesn't appear that the AF points have extended any further to the left and right (only on the top and bottom according to the press release), that subject tracking shouldn't be too much of an issue as very few subjects move from the top of the frame to the bottom. Especially in the center group as it's only extended 8% in both the top and bottom (which, when spread over 3 AF points in each direction, is only 2.66% further apart each). Compare that to the peripheral sections where there's only a total of 5 AF points vertically and one of them isn't moving (the middle) and that means the top 2 AF points and bottom 2 AF points will be 12% further apart from each other. THAT seems fairly significant, at least for tracking. This would seem an opportune time to introduce what Nikon did which is non-selectable AF assist points to aid in tracking.

But again, I imagine Canon has tested this to death and haven't found it to be limiting... ???

Thoughts?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

dilbert said:


> While the 4K in the 1DXII is better, every DSLR that shoots video will chop the video into <= 4GB files on FAT format cards. For Canon this means if you are using anything less than 128GB you get 4GB segements of video that are 1 minute long when shooting [email protected] The Nikon D5 behaves exactly the same as the 1DX & 1DXII. Expect Nikon to be working on exFAT support as we write (or at least if I were Nikon this would be my #1 bug that I'd be getting fixed by the end of the week/month.)



Yes, dilbert, we know the 1D X II that will be released in dilbertland is all broken and flawed and can only write 4 GB files because of the FAT format limitation. Fortunately for those who care about video out here in the real world, there's this thing called exFAT. The 1D X II has it. No need for cards of 128 GB or larger. 

You might try actually reading the post on Northlight to which you provided a link. Nevermind, you clearly lack the ability to comprehend what you read.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Diffraction Correction - huh?*



Sharlin said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > The thing I'm surprised more people haven't been curious ever since it appeared on a rumor a couple weeks ago is "diffraction correction."
> ...



That is - as the kids would say here - freaking awesome. It also may mean that the correction could be present in RAW files potentially. If their claim of solving this issue is true, then Canon could have - in the course of a single year - vanquished most of color aberration with its Blue Goo technology seen in the 35L II and diffraction with its new diffraction correction. Thanks, Sharlin for the explanation, and for the reasoning to keep clinging to the hope that this is true.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

dilbert said:


> > PS .. I do agree that the PDAF and DPAF lack of auto tune is discouraging..Considernig they had it *right there* however the 1DXII also has a *(&ton more high precision dual cross AF points. which are insanely accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> The 1DXII has *5* dual-cross AF points for f-stop <= 5.6.



*5* is a *(&ton more than zero. :


----------



## OdysseasP (Feb 1, 2016)

romanr74 said:


> OdysseasP said:
> 
> 
> > With the exception of all 61 autofocus sensors which work up to f/8 and 4K video recording up to 60 fps with AF and 9MP still frame grab, Canon EOS 1D X Mark II is a disapointment, both in comparison to the Nikon D5 and as a standalone professional DSLR camera. No auto AF lens micro adjustment as in Nikon D5 (very important especially with the advent of Full Frame Mirrorless cameras such as the Sony a7S Mk II & Sony a7R MkII), 20 linear AF sensors out of 61 in total meaning that the Canon EOS 7D Mark II with its all selectable 65 cross type AF sensors remains the best as far as the total number of selectable cross type AF sensors is concerned while Nikon D5 with its 99 cross type AF sensors is much better at tracking fast erratically moving subjects, at least in theory since neither of these two AF systems have been tested in practise. Thus, since both the Nikon D5 and the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II are specifically targeted towards sports photographers, I believe that the Nikon D5 has a superior AF system for tracking moving subjects as far as still photography is concerned, unless the use of teleconverters brings the maximum lens aperture up to f/8 and/or when even 12 fps aren't enough in order to capture the perfect moment and one is willing to drop resolution to 9MP in order to have 60 fps while has the luxury of spending plenty of time post capture in front of a computer in order to select the perfect moment, in which case the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II with the addition of a much better 4K video recording implementation (duration, AF) becomes the better buy. All in all though, I believe that Canon was way too conservative in its last EOS 1 series body, probably trying to avoid AF issues such as in the recent past by copying Nikon in this instance by keeping essentially the same AF module for another generation, as Nikon did for the last 8 years (D3, D3S, D4, D4S). Canon was just unfortunate that at the time they chose to do so, Nikon brought to the market a radical new AF system which on paper at least looks very impressive while for the last 8 years during which Nikon kept essentially the same AF system, Canon didn't have an equivalent breakthrough. Finally, I would like to say, that both cameras embody the best technology their manufacturers have commercially available at the moment, with each camera strengthening even further the strong points of its manufacturer, either that is the AF algorithm for calculating the future position of a moving subject, low light AF performance, high ISO image quality and battery life in the case of Nikon or AF responsiveness both in lens and in camera body and 4K video implementation in the case of Canon.
> ...



I have never said that the limitations of either camera, or of any DSLR, will prevent me or anyone for that matter, from taking good photos. An experienced photographer can take good photos with almost any camera under any conditions. But when you have the right tool for the right job your life becomes much easier. Especially, when you get paid to photograph events such as MotoGP, Formula 1, Ice Hokey etc. in which you need a camera with an OVF preferably, with lighting fast AF with excellent tracking capabilities and as many fps as possible. Obviously, even in this case an experienced photographer could use a mirrorless camera with an EVF (lag), slow AF (active AF or on sensor PDAF) and an average number of fps and still get a couple of good photos. It just wouldn't be as many as they would be in the first case while in addition he would have worked much harder in order to capture even these few photos. In fact, some photography journalists (I think dpreview) and some professional photographers tried something similar a few months ago, with the Sony a7R Mark II, but the results were disappointing. On a personal note, I have still to surpass the capabilities of my camera, which definitely can't be compared to a professional DSLR, so if I had either of these cameras I would be extremely happy. But photography is my hobby and I am only taking photos for my pleasure. If, on the other hand, I was a professional photographer who would live out of photography, I would try to have the best equipment I could afford in order to be able to satisfy in the best way possible the people who would hire me.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Diffraction Correction - huh?*



[email protected] said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > [email protected] said:
> ...



Presumably, the corrections for DLO are available in RAW on the camera. They are saved in RAW files on the computer currently. But probably only Canon's DPP could read them. 

Worth noting that Canon is likely using their optical models of the lenses, as they use to generate the MTF curves they publish. Since real lenses used to take pictures are not perfect theoretical lenses, but rather actual glass fabricated and assembled, those theoretically-based optical corrections will likely over- or under-correct, depending on how much your specific lenses vary from those theoretical models.

Also worth noting that DxO takes an analagous approach, empirically measuring lens aberrations and also correcting for 'lens softness' aka diffraction. But, just like real lenses differ from the theoretical, real lenses also differ from each other, so corrections based on DxO's testing will also over- or under-correct depending on how much your specific lenses vary from DxO's tested lenses.


----------



## OdysseasP (Feb 1, 2016)

biggiep said:


> OdysseasP said:
> 
> 
> > With the exception of all 61 autofocus sensors which work up to f/8 and 4K video recording up to 60 fps with AF and 9MP still frame grab, Canon EOS 1D X Mark II is a disapointment, both in comparison to the Nikon D5 and as a standalone professional DSLR camera. No auto AF lens micro adjustment as in Nikon D5 (very important especially with the advent of Full Frame Mirrorless cameras such as the Sony a7S Mk II & Sony a7R MkII), 20 linear AF sensors out of 61 in total meaning that the Canon EOS 7D Mark II with its all selectable 65 cross type AF sensors remains the best as far as the total number of selectable cross type AF sensors is concerned while Nikon D5 with its 99 cross type AF sensors is much better at tracking fast erratically moving subjects, at least in theory since neither of these two AF systems have been tested in practise. Thus, since both the Nikon D5 and the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II are specifically targeted towards sports photographers, I believe that the Nikon D5 has a superior AF system for tracking moving subjects as far as still photography is concerned, unless the use of teleconverters brings the maximum lens aperture up to f/8 and/or when even 12 fps aren't enough in order to capture the perfect moment and one is willing to drop resolution to 9MP in order to have 60 fps while has the luxury of spending plenty of time post capture in front of a computer in order to select the perfect moment, in which case the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II with the addition of a much better 4K video recording implementation (duration, AF) becomes the better buy. All in all though, I believe that Canon was way too conservative in its last EOS 1 series body, probably trying to avoid AF issues such as in the recent past by copying Nikon in this instance by keeping essentially the same AF module for another generation, as Nikon did for the last 8 years (D3, D3S, D4, D4S). Canon was just unfortunate that at the time they chose to do so, Nikon brought to the market a radical new AF system which on paper at least looks very impressive while for the last 8 years during which Nikon kept essentially the same AF system, Canon didn't have an equivalent breakthrough. Finally, I would like to say, that both cameras embody the best technology their manufacturers have commercially available at the moment, with each camera strengthening even further the strong points of its manufacturer, either that is the AF algorithm for calculating the future position of a moving subject, low light AF performance, high ISO image quality and battery life in the case of Nikon or AF responsiveness both in lens and in camera body and 4K video implementation in the case of Canon.
> ...



Any comments concerning the essence of my post? Next time I will try to write better.


----------



## OdysseasP (Feb 1, 2016)

PhotographyFirst said:


> biggiep said:
> 
> 
> > OdysseasP said:
> ...



I have never said that the Nikon D5 is a better camera than the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II. i just said that each camera has some very specific strong points which pass from generation to generation and thus each manufacturer retains the competitive advantage it has in that field.


----------



## frankchn (Feb 1, 2016)

OdysseasP said:


> I have never said that the Nikon D5 is a better camera than the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II. i just said that each camera has some very specific strong points which pass from generation to generation and thus each manufacturer retains the competitive advantage it has in that field.





OdysseasP said:


> With the exception of all 61 autofocus sensors which work up to f/8 and 4K video recording up to 60 fps with AF and 9MP still frame grab, Canon EOS 1D X Mark II is a disappointment, both in comparison to the Nikon D5 and as a standalone professional DSLR camera.



That sounds like you are saying that the D5 is a better camera overall -- if the 1DX2 is a disappointment compared to the D5, then it is implied that the D5 is a better camera. Not that there is anything wrong with thinking that -- I am sure in some use cases the D5 is a better camera than the 1DX2.


----------



## jiphoto (Feb 1, 2016)

frankchn said:


> OdysseasP said:
> 
> 
> > I have never said that the Nikon D5 is a better camera than the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II. i just said that each camera has some very specific strong points which pass from generation to generation and thus each manufacturer retains the competitive advantage it has in that field.
> ...



Geez guys, can we not keep rehashing this argument another 80,000 times? I like how the 1DX II sounds, the D5 also seems like a good camera. I'd buy Canon because Canon is better for me, heck, that's why I'm on this forum. If you want to talk about how much better the D5 is than the 1DX II, NikonRumors would love to have you.


----------



## OdysseasP (Feb 1, 2016)

frankchn said:


> OdysseasP said:
> 
> 
> > I have never said that the Nikon D5 is a better camera than the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II. i just said that each camera has some very specific strong points which pass from generation to generation and thus each manufacturer retains the competitive advantage it has in that field.
> ...



Thus, since both the Nikon D5 and the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II are specifically targeted towards sports photographers, I believe that the Nikon D5 has a superior AF system for tracking moving subjects as far as still photography is concerned, unless the use of teleconverters brings the maximum lens aperture up to f/8 and/or when even 12 fps aren't enough in order to capture the perfect moment and one is willing to drop resolution to 9MP in order to have 60 fps while has the luxury of spending plenty of time post capture in front of a computer in order to select the perfect moment, in which case the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II with the addition of a much better 4K video recording implementation (duration, AF) becomes the better buy. Finally, I would like to say, that both cameras embody the best technology their manufacturers have commercially available at the moment, with each camera strengthening even further the strong points of its manufacturer, either that is the AF algorithm for calculating the future position of a moving subject, low light AF performance, high ISO image quality and battery life in the case of Nikon or AF responsiveness both in lens and in camera body and 4K video implementation in the case of Canon.


----------



## frankchn (Feb 1, 2016)

OdysseasP said:


> Thus, since both the Nikon D5 and the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II are specifically targeted towards sports photographers, I believe that the Nikon D5 has a superior AF system for tracking moving subjects as far as still photography is concerned, unless the use of teleconverters brings the maximum lens aperture up to f/8 and/or when even 12 fps aren't enough in order to capture the perfect moment and one is willing to drop resolution to 9MP in order to have 60 fps while has the luxury of spending plenty of time post capture in front of a computer in order to select the perfect moment, in which case the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II with the addition of a much better 4K video recording implementation (duration, AF) becomes the better buy. Finally, I would like to say, that both cameras embody the best technology their manufacturers have commercially available at the moment, with each camera strengthening even further the strong points of its manufacturer, either that is the AF algorithm for calculating the future position of a moving subject, low light AF performance, high ISO image quality and battery life in the case of Nikon or AF responsiveness both in lens and in camera body and 4K video implementation in the case of Canon.



How would you know unless you have tested both cameras' AF system? The number of AF points are not the be-all and end-all of the AF system's abilities, or else we will all be using the Sony a7R II with its 399 point on-sensor DPAF system (every point selectable, unlike Nikon's system and no AFMA to worry about to boot!). 

Especially with Canon's iTR AF and Nikon's 3D Focus Tracking where the metering sensor plays a huge part in letting the AF system know where to focus. Both the D5 and the 1DX2 should be very good at AF (barring another 1D3 fiasco) but you cannot definitely say that one camera is better than the other in AF just by looking at the spec sheets.


----------



## tpatana (Feb 1, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> The new features in 1Dx II don't apply to my shooting(GPS, video etc...)
> 
> Keeping my 1dx until mrk II drops to $5k 8)



Exactly my thoughts, unless:

-added DR
-Awesomeness at ISO100
-1 stop or more noise improvement at high ISO (6400/12800)

Give me those 3 and I'll probably need that. Not sure when we get to see actual photos, so can't decide yet.


----------



## The Flasher (Feb 1, 2016)

Good upgrade, but not a revolution gearheads are always pining for. I'll be upgrading my 1DX only because one of my big clients is a medical association, and every now and then, while shooting their portrait, a camera buff doctor will say, hey I have that same camera. 

Hey, I have that same stethoscope.

J


----------



## Reality Merely Illusion (Feb 1, 2016)

Jopa said:


> biggiep said:
> 
> 
> > Run-on sentences and lack of paragraphs are a really bad combination.
> ...



It's a hard read...., Writing definitely is not my thing, but for readability an enter every now and then really helps!

I am not sure how you could say one af system is superior to another?, even with 'available' cameras it's extremely hard to make real comparisons. Others will say the dual cross types on canon means the d5 doesn't come close.
Blablablabab

The 1dx auto focus has been reliable and accurate for most/all users?, Why is there a need for a radical change, instead it looks like a refinement of an already capable system? 

hmmm Another way of putting it is that after 8 years , Nikon finally tried to catch up to(match) canon continuous AF performance? (which is great for all the nikon users, plus they get an affordable option which shares the top of the line af in the d500).


----------



## tpatana (Feb 1, 2016)

So for frame rates, we can basically choose:

-14fps Full RAW w/ PDAF
-16fps Full RAW (w/ DPAF?)
-60fps 8Mpix JPEG w/ DPAF


----------



## biggiep (Feb 1, 2016)

OdysseasP said:


> I believe that the Nikon D5 has a superior AF system for tracking moving subjects as far as still photography is concerned



You believe this, why? You know this, how?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

biggiep said:


> OdysseasP said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that the Nikon D5 has a superior AF system for tracking moving subjects as far as still photography is concerned
> ...



What's wrong with you? Can't you read a spec sheet? *153 AF points*. What more do you need to know?!?

:

</sarcasm>


----------



## Larsskv (Feb 1, 2016)

biggiep said:


> OdysseasP said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that the Nikon D5 has a superior AF system for tracking moving subjects as far as still photography is concerned
> ...



Since OdysseasP is obviously just guessing, with absolutely no way of knowing, since either the D5 or the 1DXII has been reviewed yet, I would prefer it if people gave him/her the silent treatment, and rather discuss something interesting. Sorry if I sound harsh here, but I think such meaningless discussions polute the thread and the issue at hand.


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 1, 2016)

Larsskv said:


> biggiep said:
> 
> 
> > OdysseasP said:
> ...


Canon has Intelligent Tracking and Recognition AF with 360,000-pixel metering sensor. It should also help in subject tracking for stills and video. Wondering considering this intelligent tracking specific PDAF, how does it help video AF.


----------



## OdysseasP (Feb 1, 2016)

frankchn said:


> OdysseasP said:
> 
> 
> > Thus, since both the Nikon D5 and the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II are specifically targeted towards sports photographers, I believe that the Nikon D5 has a superior AF system for tracking moving subjects as far as still photography is concerned, unless the use of teleconverters brings the maximum lens aperture up to f/8 and/or when even 12 fps aren't enough in order to capture the perfect moment and one is willing to drop resolution to 9MP in order to have 60 fps while has the luxury of spending plenty of time post capture in front of a computer in order to select the perfect moment, in which case the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II with the addition of a much better 4K video recording implementation (duration, AF) becomes the better buy. Finally, I would like to say, that both cameras embody the best technology their manufacturers have commercially available at the moment, with each camera strengthening even further the strong points of its manufacturer, either that is the AF algorithm for calculating the future position of a moving subject, low light AF performance, high ISO image quality and battery life in the case of Nikon or AF responsiveness both in lens and in camera body and 4K video implementation in the case of Canon.
> ...



I have already said in my post that the ''Nikon D5 with its 99 cross type AF sensors is much better at tracking fast erratically moving subjects, at least in theory since neither of these two AF systems have been tested in practise''. Please read carefully my original post. In addition, in my original post I mention that the AF system of the Canon EOS 1D X is much more responsive than the one in the equivalent Nikon model. I agree with you that the number of AF points are not the be-all and end-all of the AF system's abilities, that is why in my original post I said that while Nikon D series historically have an advantage as far as the AF algorithm which predicts the position of a moving subject for at least 18 years as far as I can remember (which continues to the present day), since the days of the Nikon F100 & the Canon EOS 3 (real world photo test with moving car - PhotoNet Greece, Summer 1999), the Canon EOS 1 series historically had a much more responsive AF system. Sony a7R Mark II can't be compared to DSLR cameras such as the Nikon D5 & the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II, since it uses an on sensor PDAF system which at the moment at least while being by far the best implementation as far as mirrorless cameras are concerned, it doesn't have the same speed or tracking capabilities as the AF systems in professional DSLR cameras which feature a separate AF module (on which the light is being split and partially driven by the optical pentaprism and thus there are AF inconsistencies in comparison to on sensor PDAF systems). The reason I make a distinction and special mention to the fact that selectable AF sensors into cameras designed specifically for sport photography aren't that important is because when you are shooting sport events in which athletes move fast and erratically then you don't have enough time to select the right AF sensor and you have to trust the AF system of your camera to pick up the right sensor. Furthermore, since you mention Canon's iTR AF and Nikon's 3D Focus Tracking, where the metering sensor plays a huge part in letting the AF system know where to focus, most camera reviewers agree that Nikon's implementation is far better than he one from Canon (with the Canon EOS 1D X being the only Canon which offers comparable performance at best with Nikon's most DSLR cameras). I also agree with you that both the D5 and the 1DX2 should be very good at AF (barring another 1D3 fiasco) but the thing is which one is better. Finally, I am saying one more time, that the comparison in my original post was purely a theoretical one based on the spec comparison on paper and on the long history of both Nikon D series (and of the F series prior to it) and the Canon EOS 1D series (and of the 1 series prior to it).


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 1, 2016)

Larsskv said:


> biggiep said:
> 
> 
> > OdysseasP said:
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> Canon has Intelligent Tracking and Recognition AF with 360,000-pixel metering sensor. It should also help in subject tracking for stills and video. Wondering considering this intelligent tracking specific PDAF, how does it help video AF.



It doesn't, at all. The iTR system uses data from the metering sensor, which is located in the pentaprism housing and is illuminated by light reflected up to the pentaprism by the reflex mirror. During video shooting (and live view), the mirror is locked up and the dedicated metering sensor sees no light. Focus and metering are done using the CMOS image sensor.


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 1, 2016)

frankchn said:


> How would you know unless you have tested both cameras' AF system? The number of AF points are not the be-all and end-all of the AF system's abilities, or else we will all be using the Sony a7R II with its 399 point on-sensor DPAF system



Agree... except Sony doesn't have DPAF. That's Canon.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

Wow, someone just learned how copy/paste and is all eager to use it! I wonder if the next discovery will be the Caps Lock feature? 

:


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 1, 2016)

OdysseasP said:


> frankchn said:
> 
> 
> > OdysseasP said:
> ...


But Canon has 360,000-pixel metering sensor and Nikon has 180,000 pixel metering sensor only.


----------



## captainkanji (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll be in Japan in May for 2 weeks. Wonder if I'll be able to play with one at Yodobashi Camera? Unfortunately, the cash I would spend to get one is going towards the trip. It's gong to be fun.


----------



## 1982chris911 (Feb 1, 2016)

Looks like a great "tool camera for sport pros, warzones and pro wildlife shooters" maybe even the best that ever was as it just does everything the 1dx 1dc did a bit better ... For ppl coming from the 5d3/5DsR direction I guess it is not what they wanted or expected as it is just not sth like a new 1ds3. For that the MP would have to be around 26-30. I hope the 5d4 will than be that camera ... with 8-9fps and updated high ISO performance and some more DR (13,5 to 14 stops ?)


----------



## 1982chris911 (Feb 1, 2016)

captainkanji said:


> I'll be in Japan in May for 2 weeks. Wonder if I'll be able to play with one at Yodobashi Camera? Unfortunately, the cash I would spend to get one is going towards the trip. It's gong to be fun.



Usually they are quite good at getting this stuff early at least to show it around even if getting it will take a lot more time. Don't know where you are going but the one at Osaka Umeda was especially nice.


----------



## nlrela (Feb 1, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> Do we even have an official press release from Canon yet?? Press conference video from one of these super secret by invitation only events?
> 
> I've been in meetings all morning.



Couldn't find anything either yet ....


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Feb 1, 2016)

60 fps in 4k is a big deal and is the cheapest camera to offer it so far as I know. The 120 fps in 1080p is great too. Lets hope the quality is more 1Dc like and not 1Dx like. Looks like this is mainly an upgrade for video folks. Not sure if photographers have a compelling reason to upgrade.


----------



## frankchn (Feb 1, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> Agree... except Sony doesn't have DPAF. That's Canon.



Oops typo -- I meant PDAF (phase-detect).


----------



## tpatana (Feb 1, 2016)

Anyone know the price in Japan? 700k yen?


----------



## scyrene (Feb 1, 2016)

Light_Pilgrim said:


> Just wondering, how does it stand against the D5? There is nothing extraordinary that I ser from specs, but I am not the target audience as I am into labdscapes and portraits. What are the thoughts of those who can thorougly compare to D5?



Well nobody can, neither has been released yet


----------



## tr573 (Feb 1, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> But Canon has 360,000-pixel metering sensor and Nikon has 180,000 pixel metering sensor only.



That's only TWICE the number of pixels, the D5 has almost THREE times the number of AF points! Numbers!!!!


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 1, 2016)

tr573 said:


> ritholtz said:
> 
> 
> > But Canon has 360,000-pixel metering sensor and Nikon has 180,000 pixel metering sensor only.
> ...



And the D5 has a 16.7 second buffer (200 shots at 12FPS) while the 1DX2 only has a 10.6 second buffer (1709 shots at 16FPS). Oh the tragedy! Why doesn't Canon properly address the buffer gap!

The simple solution is to forget about RAW and just shoot JPG..... At roughly 8MB per picture, on the 1DX2 you can hold the shutter down for 17 minutes and 4 seconds at 16FPS to fill that 128Gb memory card..... (does the battery last for 16,400 pictures?)


----------



## frankchn (Feb 1, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> And the D5 has a 16.7 second buffer (200 shots at 12FPS) while the 1DX2 only has a 10.6 second buffer (170 shots at 16FPS). Oh the tragedy! Why doesn't Canon properly address the buffer gap!



And the Nikon has 780,800 more pixels! OMG, Canon is *******!


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 1, 2016)

frankchn said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > And the D5 has a 16.7 second buffer (200 shots at 12FPS) while the 1DX2 only has a 10.6 second buffer (170 shots at 16FPS). Oh the tragedy! Why doesn't Canon properly address the buffer gap!
> ...


And don't forget those non-selectable AF points...... Why doesn't the 1DX2 have some non-selectable AF points? We should demand that Canon gets their act in gear......


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 1, 2016)

tpatana said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > The new features in 1Dx II don't apply to my shooting(GPS, video etc...)
> ...


What does awesomeness at ISO100 look like? That's one are I've never been unhappy with, unless you mean DR, but you made that a separate bullet.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

mackguyver said:


> What does awesomeness at ISO100 look like?



Ektar.


----------



## frankchn (Feb 1, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> The simple solution is to forget about RAW and just shoot JPG..... At roughly 8MB per picture, on the 1DX2 you can hold the shutter down for 17 minutes and 4 seconds at 16FPS to fill that 128Gb memory card..... (does the battery last for 16,400 pictures?)



Nah, the obvious thing to do is to stuff 2x 512GB cards into the camera, and shoot small JPEGs (2MB!). With an ACK-E4 AC adapter and any luck, your shutter will go before your cards are full ;D!


----------



## Act444 (Feb 1, 2016)

GuyF said:


> Whilst there appears to be a few current 1DX owners who say they aren't too impressed by the upgrades, I wonder how many 5D3 owners will make the jump to a 1-series body now.



As a 5D3 owner, I have to admit that the thought has crossed my mind...but rather than replacing the 5D3, it's the 7D2 I'm thinking of...(in other words, is the improved AF, IQ and high ISO worth the loss of reach and high price?) In particular, the "all AF points active at f/8" caught my attention...


----------



## Meatcurry (Feb 1, 2016)

oK ill be honest, I didn't like the GPS hump at first, but now it's growing on me!


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 1, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > What does awesomeness at ISO100 look like?
> ...



HA!!!! Nice


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 1, 2016)

Its 9am Tuesday is Sydney... So if the invite rumors are correct, we gotta be getting close to simultaneous worldwide announcement


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Diffraction Correction - huh?*



neuroanatomist said:


> Worth noting that Canon is likely using their optical models of the lenses, as they use to generate the MTF curves they publish. Since real lenses used to take pictures are not perfect theoretical lenses, but rather actual glass fabricated and assembled, those theoretically-based optical corrections will likely over- or under-correct, depending on how much your specific lenses vary from those theoretical models.



having used DLO extensively since it's came out, it does an amazing job at correcting aberrations (far more than the usual CA corrections).

the fact that it *MAY* perform as much correction as possible on extender combinations in the raw file itself in camera, could be a major win.


----------



## kaswindell (Feb 1, 2016)

I would love to have a good excuse to own one - anybody want to hire me to shoot the Superbowl? ;D


----------



## slclick (Feb 1, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > What does awesomeness at ISO100 look like?
> ...



That made my photographic day.

In other news, I am laughing at all the turds who are calling this camera a failure because it doesn't have a link to the ISS or come with valet parking.

I truly think those that bash so strong and vocally at this point in time are just grumpy they can't afford one, but then that will just open up a floodgate of whining proof of said complainers supposed wealth. 

It's not for me, I can neither afford one nor need one as my 5D3 is more than enough camera for me, just pass the popcorn please.


----------



## Adelino (Feb 1, 2016)

kaswindell said:


> I would love to have a good excuse to own one - anybody want to hire me to shoot the Superbowl? ;D



It would have to be next year's Superbowl.  Maybe you will get a call for the Olympics in Rio?


----------



## ledbettj (Feb 1, 2016)

I have two travel doc-u style jobs coming up this summer. I honestly can't think of a better camera, that will allow me to shoot both photo and video in one system. Not to mention it will allow me to pack light... fitting all my gear in a bag I can throw on my back. I'm sold.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 1, 2016)

Wow not even a peep about improved dynamic range or on sensor ADC or anything.

Now sure, 5D4 may be different but....

One could also imagine they are so much in face saving mode they won't even admit vastly improved DR even if it is there, but that is probably just wishful thinking.

Interesting that every single recent rumor about it came true.... except for the improved DR!!!! Yeesh. (and well I guess that 65pt f/8 everything guy was just making it all up)

Looks like an old 5D3 paired with various new Sony bodies as they come out is the mix it will be going forward (or maybe all replaced by Nikon if they get it all right and so right with D820 that I can forget about Canon lenses), not a bad mix although having it all in DSLR form would be nicer, especially in Canon DSLR form, but hey they just don't seem to want to bother so thanks be to Sony for existing.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 1, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


I dont know how canon measures that figure, but in viewfinder mode, I've cracked off 7-10 times that many shots on a single 1DX battery over the span of 48 hours. Most of which were high speed rapid fire at 12FPS. And I imagine this battery is similar to LPE6N which is the same size and the E6 but more juice


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 1, 2016)

nlrela said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Do we even have an official press release from Canon yet?? Press conference video from one of these super secret by invitation only events?
> ...



Its a unintentional leak by a photo store that jumped the gun on what is likely tonight or tomorrows announcement (depending on where you live). I expect to see it tomorrow. The original announcement was pulled down, but it was also copied first. Canon punishes those who violate their NDR's, so I'd not want to be in their shoes.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 1, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Pompo said:
> 
> 
> > they didn't even mention better DR?
> ...



BS

it's not measurebators who care, who gives a about a lab result if it doesn't matter, it's people who actually don't dwell only in forums who do care, because it actually can affect results in the real world.

and they haven't bothered to improve it for ANY market segment of theirs so it's BS that they would have fixed it if people cared, since in some segments there have been lots of howls about it and they haven't budged there for a decade either


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 1, 2016)

Adelino said:


> kaswindell said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to have a good excuse to own one - anybody want to hire me to shoot the Superbowl? ;D
> ...



Only after they announce the hot-shoe-mounted omnidirectional RF mosquito blaster.


----------



## tpatana (Feb 1, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



I was wondering same. I think with my 70-200 using IS, I can go past 4000 on one battery.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 1, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> nlrela said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...



Me neither. I know it was a leak, but I was referring to the private press invite events that seemed to suggest coordinating times around the globe (Feb 1st and Feb 2nd). It's almost 10am in Sydney right now and almost 5pm CST here in the US. Figured we should be getting close. 7pm CST would be Noon in Sydney. Seems like a good time. Whether Canon would dump the info on the website or immediately after is the wuestion or wait til tomorrow. I assume the people invited would be blasting that out ASAP.


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 1, 2016)

Still confused weather to get it or not. Is it going to be big jump from 70D to 1dx2 for novice photographer. I want all round FF camera which can do both stills and videos like 70D.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 1, 2016)

tpatana said:


> I was wondering same. I think with my 70-200 using IS, I can go past 4000 on one battery.



The instance I spoke of was actually with the 70-200IS Mk2 mounted the entire time and I had 8000+ frames. I think I got 6000-7000 with the 200-400 f4L


----------



## bseitz234 (Feb 1, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> Still confused weather to get it or not. Is it going to be big jump from 70D to 1dx2 for novice photographer. I want all round FF camera which can do both stills and videos like 70D.



This is going to sound really uppity, but if you have to ask... Probably not. It would probably be way too much camera. Now, I've never shot with one, but my understanding is that the 1d series are totally tailored to those who absolutely know how to use them to their full potential, and don't necessarily have consumer-niceties and automatic functions. It sounds like the 5d3 is probably more up your alley. Unless you want touchscreen, then I'd say they'll probably put that in the 5d4 at this point.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 1, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> Still confused weather to get it or not. Is it going to be big jump from 70D to 1dx2 for novice photographer. I want all round FF camera which can do both stills and videos like 70D.


1DX is not intended for novice photographer. But if money is burning the pocket, and needs to spend it immediately, then go ahead.

The current 1DX already offers a large jump in photo and video quality over the 70D (exception of Dual Pixel AF). As the new 1DX Mark II will have Dual Pixel AF, you'll have everything better (exception to the articulated LCD).

1DX is like a car of Formula 1:

It's the best there is for the work to which it is intended. But it is not appropriate to take the family for a ride.


----------



## jdavis37 (Feb 1, 2016)

mclaren777 said:


> Light_Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering, how does it stand against the D5?
> ...



I won't judge until there is a camera to judge. Agree the Nikon AF spec (-4EV) is better but we have no idea how well it actually works at -4EV. The D5 also has an upper ISO spec of 3+ million but I certainly am not going to assume it has a true 3 stop ISO advantage.

I have enjoyed my 5D3 immensely but am wanting a real action camera before I am too old to enjoy. I don't see me selling out and jumping ship nor do I see much reason to consider that. 21 AF sensors that are cross type and F8 sensitive is already making me thrilled. I often shoot with my 500F4 + 2X TC and this would be very helpful.

Will be nice to see the comments when it is released and some sample images when available. I would expect some ISO gain though not tons. The days of revolutionary ISO changes may be gone for a while but if they can improve the ISO6400 and 12800 where I can easily get good feathers I'll be happy. I shot film and appreciate all the freedom digital is giving us. The Mark 2 at $5999 looks to be a good buy for what it is (14 fps and 170 shot buffer.. finally )


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 1, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> Still confused weather to get it or not. Is it going to be big jump from 70D to 1dx2 for novice photographer. I want all round FF camera which can do both stills and videos like 70D.



That's a big jump. My first question is "What do you shoot primarily and is it for professional purposes?"

I'm not trying to discourage you, but if you're just looking for an excellent camera that is perfect for all around shooting, then pick up a 5D3 on the cheap right now or wait for the 5D4. A 1DX is a big machine that is not well suited for everyday life shooting. I think the only real advantage you may yield is the frame rate, but do you need 12FPS? Granted there's a lot of other things on the DX but would your needs really take advantage of them? I'm not dismissing your wishlist here, just tossing out things to consider. $6000 is a boatload to spend when perhaps something $2000ish would be mush better for you.

Hell I professionally need the 1DX, but not enough to own one at $4500. I rent it when I need it. The 5DSR and 5D3 are far better suited 90% of my needs

PS - Nothing wrong with having two cameras for different purposes either. Use the 70D for video and sports. Buy a 5D3 for beautiful portraits and general shooting.


----------



## LukasS (Feb 1, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> Still confused weather to get it or not. Is it going to be big jump from 70D to 1dx2 for novice photographer. I want all round FF camera which can do both stills and videos like 70D.


I wouldn't bother, not worth it  ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 1, 2016)

jdavis37 said:


> mclaren777 said:
> 
> 
> > Light_Pilgrim said:
> ...



Welcome to the chaotic world of CR! If you really want a killer action camera, have you considered going with a known variable that is about to see another major price drop? the current 1DX. If it falls into the $3500 range, I may finally buy one myself if I don't do the DX2


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Pompo said:
> ...



We've all seen how badly that's hurt Canon, they've lost lots of market share and been toppled from their position as market leader. Seems you can't differentiate between a small number of people howling and the vast majority of people buying cameras. In case it's unclear to you, Canon cares about the latter, not the former.


----------



## Pompo (Feb 1, 2016)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Pompo said:
> ...




What I am afraid of is that they didn't improve the DR because they cannot do it. In certain situations of extreme contrast where you have no control on lighting, more DR is needed whether you agree with it or not. 

I would imagine a $6k camera would have the highest possible DR available.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 1, 2016)

Pompo said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


In fact, the current 1DX have better DR than Sony ... In ISO6400. People repeat extensively about the superiority of the Sony EXMOR sensor, they forget that this superiority is valid ONLY IN LOW ISO.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 1, 2016)

Pompo said:


> I would imagine a $6k camera would have the highest possible DR available.



A $6000 camera is going to have exactly what it's intended audience needs to run their operations. The fastest and best AF system (I'm betting) along with the best glass to mount to it, for starters... DR is at low ISO is one aspect of one electrical component of an entire camera system. Prediction. Nikon D5 will measure slightly more DR at low ISOs than Canon 1DX2. Canon will still outsell Nikon 4 to 1 or better. Place your bets.

(ps- as it was just mentioned below, Why can't nikon fix their high ISO DR problem. Canon is still better. And on a 1D body that's where a high percentage of many frames are shot)


----------



## arbitrage (Feb 1, 2016)

Pompo said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Why would you imagine that? Nikon doesn't put a high DR sensor in their flagship series either. Also this high DR of Exmor only occurs at ISO 100-400, most users of a 1 series or D4/5 don't shoot at low ISO anyways. This would be the last camera I'd expect Canon to bother with new sensors for high low ISO DR. The Canon sensors already have better DR at the higher ISOs that are used mostly by users of the flagship cameras (sports and wildlife).


----------



## Marauder (Feb 1, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Pompo said:
> 
> 
> > they didn't even mention better DR?
> ...



LOL @ "measurebator" ;D
And I see it's already struck a nerve!!! :


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 2, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Meatcurry said:
> ...


I read somewhere about how at the last Olympics they strung over 1000 kilometers of Cat5 cable. At first thought, that seems to be a wonderful reason why everything should go wireless, but with the amount of activity going on in the big stadium in those events, the spectrum usage would be insanely heavy and the noise floor would go through the roof.... and as a result WiFi would be spotty at best.... no wonder everyone went to wires.

I have a friend who has a large apartment building 100 meters away, with all the balconies facing them. The complaint was that their WiFi would not work in the front of the house, despite the tablet showing all bars present for signal strength. I brought over a spectrum analyzer and a WiFi sniffer and it showed a completely saturated spectrum and I detected 130 different WiFi networks, including "CsisSecurityVan", "PennyGetYourOwn WiFi", "IamBatman", "TheTruthIsInHere", "KnockKnockKnockPenny" and some other gems  The Olympic Stadium would be WAY! worse than that....

So yes, in some areas built-in WiFi would be a good idea, but the Olympics is not.


----------



## In-The-Dark (Feb 2, 2016)

Improved tech (better IQ, less noise in higher ISO, improved AF, etc.) which may trickle down to lower bodies



3kramd5 said:


> In-The-Dark said:
> 
> 
> > Curious as to how this would affect the 5DIV & 6DII . . . .
> ...


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 2, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



At the all day sporting events I shoot at, I will often be just moving on to the second battery by the end of the day, after having taken around 1,800 RAW shots to one card. My bursts tend to be of 3 or 4 images only, but I do keep focus for periods where I do not even take a shot which will surely use battery a lot too. I also delete images from the camera when there is a break long enough.

Most people on the sidelines know what to expect and hold the button down for only very short periods, some even operate in one shot. When a photographer does hold it down for 10 seconds or so people just look at him likes he's a martian, or just does not know what he is doing!

So for me, Canon's specs are not too far off - and they are always going to be a little conservative so that nobody can say they are wrong.

The stills specs for the battery do not concern me, it will be fine. You should have two batteries anyway, in case one fails or it does run out. What does interest me is how long the battery will last shooting 4K at 50/60fps. Canon, rather notably, does not mention that. Yet.


----------



## GoldWing (Feb 2, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> <strong>Immense power. Phenomenal speed. A remarkable combination of innovation and refinement.</strong></p>
> <p>The new <strong>EOS-1D X Mark II</strong> camera is nothing but legendary every step of the way. Building on a heritage of sophisticated innovation, the EOS-1D X Mark II is blazingly fast. Up to 14 fps*(up to 16 fps* in Live View mode) can be captured at a burst rate of up to 170 RAWs with a CFast™ card, and an improved 61-point AF system helps deliver clean, sharp images quickly, even in dim light. This remarkable speed means faster recording too: 4K video can be recorded at up to 60 fps with smooth AF and strikingly clear detail. Combined with superb low-light performance thanks to its powerful sensor and expandable ISO range, the EOS-1D X Mark II performs brilliantly, swiftly and stunningly no matter when or where the photographer is shooting. From the stadium, safari or studio to virtually everywhere in between, the EOS-1D X Mark II maintains and enhances all the hallmarks of what Canon has to offer, marking a new page in the legacy of the EOS series of cameras.</p>
> 
> <style type='text/css'>
> ...



I see nothing here about specific increased DR or color rendition. 

The $600 wi-fi gadget is nice *but* what about radio controls for Canon 600EXRT's would that not have been better incorporated than a $600.00 add on?? Canon wants to sell a $600.00 add on for Wi-Fi before they address low light AF/IR assist with the ST-E3-RT W still have to mount a flash or a radio controller ST-E3-RT with no low light AF assist?? 

How about the mirror box? I see no reference to a new design or the issues that caused a previous recall!!?? 

If we're getting an AF improvement that's nice but is that it for photographers?

The video is nice but I'm a photographer not a video guy.

All the Canon FAN BOYS are raving but for a current 1DX owner I don't see but an incremental change. 

I'd like to see some specs on the Mirror Box. Does anyone have any idea if the design and engineering have been upgraded? And what about PCB enhancements? Are the same vendors supplying the boards that failed?

Some might not "LIKE" my questions but if you're knowledgeable and have owned multiple 1DX's that have had these prior issues these are valid issues and nothing in the Marketing or PR materials addresses any of this. I'm sure I'll get heat for even asking honest questions about issues that many a 1DX owner have experienced.

And what about the batteries??? LP-E19 and What about two different cards Cfast and CF.... Canon really threw the current 1DX owner UNDER THE BUS here.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 2, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Video is another animal altogether. Constant imaging and processing. Constant Live View LCD screen engaged. Etc... 

I was floored the first time I used the 1DX. I racked up over 8000 frames in 48 hours at 4 dance recitals and sent the spare battery back to LensRentals completely unused. I think (the more I remember it) I may have charged the battery on Saturday night with 1 recital left, but I'm don't think I did. Even still, that was over 6000 frames on a single charge. Blew my mind.


----------



## arbitrage (Feb 2, 2016)

Lets wait till the thing is actually announced in the next few hours...then we can delve deeper into mirror boxes and stuff.

My recommendation for after the real announcement is to check out CPN-Europe site as it always has the most detailed info after a release. Very likely will have AF point diagrams and more info on the mirror box if it has been updated.


----------



## JoeDavid (Feb 2, 2016)

I primarily use my 1DX for sports and shoot very little video with it. I don't think the extra 2MP and 4K video are enough to get me to upgrade, at least not until it has been out for awhile and the price drops some. Sometimes though it is the little things that make a big difference so, for those that are planning on upgrading and haven't shot with a 7D2 or 5DS/R, you will really appreciate the ability to have more than one My Menu. For me it takes 3 of them to get everything I want access to during a shoot allowing me to never have to hunt for anything I need. I didn't read through all of the specs but I assume they are adding the "White Priority" Auto White Balance feature which is great on the 5DS/R. 

The one thing I did notice that the video whiners haven't seemed to latch onto yet is that it only supports 4K Cinema format, not UHD. Sure you can down-sample to it but that's another step in the workflow and how hard would it be for them to have included it, especially if they are down-sampling anyway from the full resolution of the sensor (don't know that yet). I guess that will be a reason for a future firmware upgrade. I will get out my crystal ball and predict that the 5D4 will support UHD, not 4K Cinema, and at 30p and 24p rates, not 60p. If it doesn't support 4K in some format Canon will be perceived as "behind" whether they are or not.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2016)

GoldWing said:


> All the Canon FAN BOYS are raving...



Really?


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 2, 2016)

GoldWing said:


> I see nothing here about specific increased DR or color rendition.



It doesn't list anything in the specs about an on/off switch either... What's your point? How about we wait for the OFFICIAL announcement and presser on this before we make our 24 first posts on CR one big long string of complaints?! I'm truly sorry that you had a bad experience with your 1DX, but clearly that is a very isolated problem. I've used several and know many others who own them and yours is the first I've heard of it.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 2, 2016)

H. Jones said:


> What concerns me the most about the 1DX Mark II is..
> 
> Will it be able to take a picture? Has anyone even actually confirmed that?



Here Goldwing. Ya'll should talk. (Except H. Jones is being sarcastic...)


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 2, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> Video is another animal altogether. Constant imaging and processing. Constant Live View LCD screen engaged. Etc...
> 
> I was floored the first time I used the 1DX. I racked up over 8000 frames in 48 hours at 4 dance recitals and sent the spare battery back to LensRentals completely unused. I think (the more I remember it) I may have charged the battery on Saturday night with 1 recital left, but I'm don't think I did. Even still, that was over 6000 frames on a single charge. Blew my mind.



I honestly do not know how you are getting so many shots. I do all day events quite often and am always at around 1,800 on one battery.

I could not live without my second battery, I use it a lot and not just for video.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 2, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Video is another animal altogether. Constant imaging and processing. Constant Live View LCD screen engaged. Etc...
> ...



All I can surmise is that it must have a lot to do with the proximity of the shots. I'll rack up 3000 shots in about 3.5 hours at a single recital (we're talking 40-50 dance numbers and hundreds of different dancers) and I might burn 25% of the battery. Now if I took that same number over the course of the entire day, leaving the camera on and a power sucking lens like a 70-200 mk 2 on it... I could imagine that burns the battery faster. I never leave the 70-200 on any camera anymore if it's not in use unless the battery is disengaged. 

...Either that or the guys at LensRentals are putting magic sauce in the DX batteries.

Thinking of it, I've gotten 400-500 shots out of a LPE6 on a 5D3 routinely, provided I'm just rolling through shots like dance school pictures, one after the next. (No live view and tethered)


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 2, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...



Those can't be RAW right? Are you sure you did not make a mistake and put it into Jpeg or something? 3000 shots with just 25% battery burn does not make sense.

Not questioning your honesty, but if those sorts of numbers were possible on RAW then Canon would say something. I can understand them being conservative, but not to that extent.


----------



## applecider (Feb 2, 2016)

So will you take a lens with that 1DX mkii?

Can we talk about which new lens might accompany the body? Since the rumor travels faster than press releases....

600 DO? 

And gold wing could you edit (shorten) your post quotes.


----------



## Alejandro (Feb 2, 2016)

People asking more dynamic range on lower iso on a sports camera for landscape photography.


Did you know that beyong iso 800 Canon catches up and ties (or wins) on dynamic range?


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 2, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> Those can't be RAW right? Are you sure you did not make a mistake and put it into Jpeg or something? 3000 shots with just 25% battery burn does not make sense.
> 
> Not questioning your honesty, but if those sorts of numbers were possible on RAW then Canon would say something. I can understand them being conservative, but not to that extent.



All RAW mode. It may have been more battery life than that. I really can't recall. But what I can tell you for certain is this:

The first year I rented one I had LR send me a spare battery to keep handy. Never had to switch out to it once. I may have recharged the first batter once after the 3rd recital (of four that weekend) and by then I would have had around 6000 frames shot in RAW. Subsequent years I have never gotten a spare battery and just out of habit recharge it Saturday night after the third recital when it's power is very low. This past year I think I got around 6000-7000+ RAW shots on one charge with the 200-400 F4L monster on it. I know I didn't recharge it more than one time and I had 14k+ frames logged.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 2, 2016)

"Canon really threw the current 1DX owner UNDER THE BUS here."

Meaning what? Doesn't your 1DX function properly any more?

I feel like I'm about to lose my sanity.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 2, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> "Canon really threw the current 1DX owner UNDER THE BUS here."
> 
> Meaning what? Doesn't your 1DX function properly any more?
> 
> ...


This is Canon Rumors..... no sanity allowed! Go outside and start taking squirrel pictures!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> "Canon really threw the current 1DX owner UNDER THE BUS here."
> 
> Meaning what? Doesn't your 1DX function properly any more?



His never did. Thus the 'tude.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 2, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Those can't be RAW right? Are you sure you did not make a mistake and put it into Jpeg or something? 3000 shots with just 25% battery burn does not make sense.
> ...



Wow. Good for you.

I get nowhere near that. My figures are much closer to what Canon states they should be. 

I definitely need my second battery and have at times contemplated a third - though I never did get one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 2, 2016)

The squirrels have gone to sleep or maybe overrun this thread. Still a good suggestion to get some clean fresh air and then avoid the pollution! Adios 

Jack


----------



## jdavis37 (Feb 2, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> jdavis37 said:
> 
> 
> > mclaren777 said:
> ...



I'll wait and watch mostly patiently. My 5D3 still does everything I *need* just not everything I desire. The F8 AF of the new DX is enough for me to bypass Mki considerations. But lots to wait and see such as how it performs, image quality, etc. And what the 5D4 does actually do. But thinking about occasional bursts at 14 fps with a huge buffer is a nice thought. I do fill my 5D3 buffer too often.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 2, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> Wow. Good for you.
> 
> I get nowhere near that. My figures are much closer to what Canon states they should be.
> 
> I definitely need my second battery and have at times contemplated a third - though I never did get one.



Like I said, I think it's the proximity of shots. In a 3 minute dance routine, it's not off the mark for me to shutter 200-400 times. I've got 15 dancers all flying around the stage and holding down the release at 12FPS for 1-3 seconds in a burst to catch some acrobatic leap or flip is pretty normal.

If I was using much shorter bursts or stretching out those same number of shots a frame or two at a time, it would almost certainly yield a lesser shot count on the battery life.

Another thing. Everytime we had a 20 min intermission (one per show) and then between each show, the moment one was over, I disengaged the battery. Just turned the little locking screw on the side of it to the open position. Kept the camera and lens from chewing up power in standby.


----------



## GoldWing (Feb 2, 2016)

The issues were not "isolated" - Canon recalled, "service advisory" is more polite for the mirror box issues. Any Canon owner need only look inside their battery compartments. It took me 5 1DX's to get 2 working copies and one still spews debris like a wood chipper after Christmas. 



PureClassA said:


> GoldWing said:
> 
> 
> > I see nothing here about specific increased DR or color rendition.
> ...


----------



## Adelino (Feb 2, 2016)

SO when is the actual announcement expected? I would think we should know the times on the invitations.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Feb 2, 2016)

PDF flyer is up on canon INDIA
https://media.canon-asia.com/shared/live/products/EN/EOS1DXMarkII_flyer.pdf


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 2, 2016)

Canon USA PRess Release
"The camera also boasts excellent dynamic range and reduced color noise compared to its predecessor throughout its standard ISO speed range of 100 - 51,200. "

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/about/newsroom/press-releases/press-release-details/2016/20160201-camera-eos1dx-markii/20160201-camera-eos1dx-markii/!ut/p/z1/lVLJbsIwFPwVOHC0_BxDlqMTKGlVhNqyxZfIxAaiEjtK0lL69XXEoSoVjfoOI43nbR4bc7zBXIv3fC-a3GhxtDzhbjp7iv34PoLHKZ0DsEngTZ4jRkOP4PXPBFiFQ2BuMI6ocwc2MP-7foU55pluyuaAk0xoo1OtTie1TTOjG6WbARxMoQYgtubNEivWlTHFAMpK1XWvUkclalVf8Z5UjciP9tgB4l6wBZSJQlUCKVMT-YEKUb3meYfcblhmucTJcBQI1ycukiAFGvqUooBIQDuSSamoQ_3Mu3bk95VbR-BGMLD1vCslsSO87xHzeOQAW8YLj41jClPAL__c-aHrmew_cKpZNNvbtqI5oFzvDN60tl3wtnkd8jrESTAPlWSYE1wWy8KnZ6Q_F7tiPT7vWb__BTiN3Yw!/dz/d5/L2dBISEvZ0FBIS9nQSEh/?urile=wcm%3Apath%3A%2FCanon_NewWeb_Content%2FHome%2FAbout%2FNewsroom%2FPress%2BReleases%2FPress%2BRelease%2BDetails%2F2016%2F20160201-Camera-EOS1DX-MarkII%2F20160201-Camera-EOS1DX-MarkII


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 2, 2016)

It's now official. 

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2291500142/canon-announces-flagship-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-full-frame-digital-slr


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Feb 2, 2016)

Yep. Within the last 10-15 minutes it's official on Canon's site, available on various retail sites for pre-order, etc.

My pre-order is in... 8)


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 2, 2016)

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/details/cameras/dslr/eos-1d-x-mark-ii

BOOM


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 2, 2016)

https://downloads.canon.com/nw/camera/products/eos/1d-x-mark-ii/docs/eos-1dx-mark-ii-brochure.pdf

and boom


----------



## dolina (Feb 2, 2016)

https://youtu.be/V3U4XBqfCPk


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 2, 2016)

Tell ya what... This thing will pair beautifully with an Atomos. Key thing with external recording is having the camera itself capable of the frame rate you want/need. Canon's codec looks pretty good considering this is NOT a video camera. But for video/cinema guys an Atomos or 7Q can get you ProRes and a nice SSD to record to instead of a CFast Card.

I'm really excited by this thing. I can't wait to see some demo stuff.


----------



## Adelino (Feb 2, 2016)

So touch screen works ONLY with video focusing...? That answers some complaints about the touch screen but will create new complaints


----------



## Sven_22 (Feb 2, 2016)

Does anyone know why these lens have been astrixed when they are talking about autofocusing @ f/8? If I am reading that part of the press release correctly 
* Except when using the Canon EF 50mm f/2.5 Macro, EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro, EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM, EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM and EF 28-80mm f/2.8-4L USM lenses


----------



## tpatana (Feb 2, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



My typical sport shoot day recently is 70-200 Mk2 on the body all day, ~8h of shooting and 3500-4000 pics. Battery is usually quite low at the end, but I don't think I ever needed to replace.

Earlier before 1DX I had the same lens on 5D3 w/ grip, 2 batteries in, and usually was hitting 3000+ on day and quite plenty juice left on the batteries in the evening.

For one, I don't browse pictures too much during the day, and basically never go review/delete on camera.


----------



## lux (Feb 2, 2016)

So if 41 focus points are active at f8..,wouldn't you think that a few might function at f11? That is I wonder if a 400 5.6 and a 2x non-reporting extender might work? Or a 150-600 with 2x no reporting extender.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 2, 2016)

OdysseasP said:


> With the exception of all 61 autofocus sensors which work up to f/8 and 4K video recording up to 60 fps with AF and 9MP still frame grab, Canon EOS 1D X Mark II is a disapointment, both in comparison to the Nikon D5 and as a standalone professional DSLR camera. No auto AF lens micro adjustment as in Nikon D5 (very important especially with the advent of Full Frame Mirrorless cameras such as the Sony a7S Mk II & Sony a7R MkII), 20 linear AF sensors out of 61 in total meaning that the Canon EOS 7D Mark II with its all selectable 65 cross type AF sensors remains the best as far as the total number of selectable cross type AF sensors is concerned while Nikon D5 with its 99 cross type AF sensors is much better at tracking fast erratically moving subjects, at least in theory since neither of these two AF systems have been tested in practise. Thus, since both the Nikon D5 and the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II are specifically targeted towards sports photographers, I believe that the Nikon D5 has a superior AF system for tracking moving subjects as far as still photography is concerned, unless the use of teleconverters brings the maximum lens aperture up to f/8 and/or when even 12 fps aren't enough in order to capture the perfect moment and one is willing to drop resolution to 9MP in order to have 60 fps while has the luxury of spending plenty of time post capture in front of a computer in order to select the perfect moment, in which case the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II with the addition of a much better 4K video recording implementation (duration, AF) becomes the better buy. All in all though, I believe that Canon was way too conservative in its last EOS 1 series body, probably trying to avoid AF issues such as in the recent past by copying Nikon in this instance by keeping essentially the same AF module for another generation, as Nikon did for the last 8 years (D3, D3S, D4, D4S). Canon was just unfortunate that at the time they chose to do so, Nikon brought to the market a radical new AF system which on paper at least looks very impressive while for the last 8 years during which Nikon kept essentially the same AF system, Canon didn't have an equivalent breakthrough. Finally, I would like to say, that both cameras embody the best technology their manufacturers have commercially available at the moment, with each camera strengthening even further the strong points of its manufacturer, either that is the AF algorithm for calculating the future position of a moving subject, low light AF performance, high ISO image quality and battery life in the case of Nikon or AF responsiveness both in lens and in camera body and 4K video implementation in the case of Canon.



Wow, I'm not sure if this newly-created account is trolling or not, but apparently in Nikonland *55 > 61* and *153 > 16,000,000++*. :  ;D


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 2, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Mark D5 TEAM II said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Of course DPAF is not available when using the VF Capt. Obvious, the sensor is not exposed, the mirror is down. Don't you understand how it works? My point is those DPAF AF points are in effect "selectable" in LV & Video Mode, unlike Nikon's claim of "153 awesome AF points", only 55 of which are actually selectable. See the 5D/5D2 and wonder why Canon never claimed that those have "15 AF points".


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 2, 2016)

weixing said:


> Rahul said:
> 
> 
> > jebrady03 said:
> ...



Yeah, I call that the "Rebel Screen". Once I got camera bodies that had the top LCD, I really saw no reason for the back screen to be on showing that redundant info and mine are off. I agree, I think many people shooting stills leave that screen off.

As for the touchscreen, I agree, it isn't a problem. One isn't accidentally changing settings, etc. It is plenty useful for reviewing photos, zooming in/out, etc. I'm sure whatever Canon has done with the new 1DX2 they will have it plenty configurable in the menu, probably allowing users to completely disable touch.


----------



## raptor3x (Feb 2, 2016)

Promising sign for the base ISO performance for new bodies going forward.



[url=http://www.digitalcameraworld.com/2016/02/02/canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-hands-on-review/#null]Digital Camera World[/url] said:


> Many sports take place in less than perfect lighting, and Canon’s new sensor has an important innovation. *The A/D converter circuitry, which translates captured light values into digital data, has now been integrated with the sensor itself.
> 
> This shortens the signal path and reduces image noise – not just at higher ISOs but also further down the ISO range.*



Hopefully this will close the DR gap and put an end to the never ending DR conversations.


----------



## Zv (Feb 2, 2016)

There's some videos up on TDP. I found out a lot of good stuff from the Canon stills ones like the touchscreen can be disabled! That's a handy feature that will make some people happy! 

The anti-flicker feature is also different than previous versions apparently.

And the LiveView screen remains active during the 16fps shooting. 

See more at TDP 

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 2, 2016)

I'd love to get more info on the 1DX Mark II's new "invisible subject area AF detection" that is apparently larger than the indicated AF area in the VF:







Interesting comment about this from the DPR Nikon rah-rah boys:



> "There's also no reason to assume the D5 doesn't also have this invisible area detection. Our tests indicate the metering sensor extends well beyond the AF frame on Nikons, and since we know Nikons especially use their metering sensors very, very effectively for subject tracking, there's every reason to assume Nikon also has this so-called 'invisible' detection."



Looks like the 1D2 AF is even better than the specs sheets suggest.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2016)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> I'd love to get more info on the 1DX Mark II's new "invisible subject area AF detection" that is apparently larger than the indicated AF area in the VF:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed that for ya. Next time, please don't selectively quote DPR's totally unbiased statements!!


----------



## tpatana (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm still puzzled who uses touch screen to change settings. Isn't it 10x faster to use the dials?


----------



## GuyF (Feb 2, 2016)

Plenty videos now available to let us hear the sound of 14fps but none have the silent modes. The suspense is killing me


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 2, 2016)

tpatana said:


> I'm still puzzled who uses touch screen to change settings. Isn't it 10x faster to use the dials?


I'm with you on that one and I for one was happy to see that the touchscreen is fairly limited. I'm not a huge fan of them and usually end up changing my settings by accident with them. I suppose an option to enable or disable when it functions would be nice tradeoff, though, and may come in future firmware.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 2, 2016)

GuyF said:


> Plenty videos now available to let us hear of the sound of 14fps but none have the silent modes. The suspense is killing me



+1. Though it is supposed to be quieter than the 1DX it is still much louder than the 5D MkIII and 5DS/R silent shutter.


----------



## GuyF (Feb 2, 2016)

The more I hear the 14 or 16 fps, the more I think of a machine gun. Lucky it doesn't have similar recoil or we might see owners with "recoil wrist" and other such afflictions of the modern age. ;D


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 2, 2016)

mackguyver said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still puzzled who uses touch screen to change settings. Isn't it 10x faster to use the dials?
> ...



1. According to a Canon video on their website, touchscreen can be enabled or disabled. At least that's what I recall seeing.

2. Touchscreen isn't for us stills guys. And it's not even really for menu surfing. It's more for the video guys to perfectly compliment the totally unique Canon DPAF. No more manual focus pulling or even moving a toggle around to rack. Just set the rack speed in the menu and, start shooting and then touch the damn screen to pull/rack focus. This thing is going to do better in the video market than most suspect.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 2, 2016)

BTW, it's nice to see all these reviews popping up from the Canon EOLs. Some of them seem to discuss details not mentioned directly by Canon ... like confirming the on sensor ADC as it's build out with DPAF


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 2, 2016)

_ Uncompressed HDMI output to external recorders is also possible at 4:2:2 Full HD resolution. 4K videos can be
recorded to CFast™ cards as Motion JPEG files, while Full HD can be recorded as MOV or MP4 files_

I think I found the cripple that defends the C300II's video prowess. No HDMI output for 4k. Kinda frustrating if true and probably not something they will firmware fix. That said, certainly not a dealbreaker for video uses. Just happened to catch it (unless it's an editing error)


----------



## rishi_sanyal (Feb 3, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mark D5 TEAM II said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to get more info on the 1DX Mark II's new "invisible subject area AF detection" that is apparently larger than the indicated AF area in the VF:
> ...



Thanks for making a point we repeatedly try to make for us. We've mentioned repeatedly at DPR that for long distance, telephoto subjects, one doesn't _need_ face or eye detection because the depth-of-field (measured sometimes in _meters_) is enough to cover most of the entire body. And that body is typically well-isolated in depth compared to either an infinite background (sky behind birds-in-flight, e.g.), or crowd-goers at a stadium many meters behind the running QB. 

In such cases, a general understanding of initial subject distance, combined with intelligent analysis of AF points registering either similar distances, or similar distances +/- approaching/receding trends, works quite well. Which is why even a 5D Mark III without an image sensor as a metering sensor can even subject track at all. Although this method works well for subjects isolated in distance - which tends to be the case for telephoto subjects - it has its limitations (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F58xGAaxhrA). Complement distance-based subject tracking with some weighting towards color/pattern information, though, and you decrease the chances that the subject tracking algorithm jumps off to the wrong subject, a problem inherent to cameras like the 5D Mark III that rely only on distance information to subject track. That's why wildlife photographers, for example, have found the 7D Mark II to progress over the original 7D with its introduction of a high-resolution metering sensor (http://www.dpreview.com/articles/8712824369/tamron-sp-150-600mm-f-5-0-6-3-di-vc-usd-field-test).

But a bride or a toddler at 35mm f/1.4 and closer subject distances is a different story: depth-of-field is measured in centimeters, so for accurate focus, you need to distinguish an eye from a nose from an ear from hair. 

Your comment appears to imply we thing face/eye tracking is the end all, be all of photography. Not true. Face/eye tracking, and even that level of subject tracking, matters for _certain_ types of photography, and _doesn't_ matter for others. And if you're not subject tracking, even the 1DX's (let alone the 1DX II) ability to focus continuously on subjects with one AF point is second to none. You can consider that our official statement, and suggesting we're suggesting otherwise is, frankly, specious.

Rishi
Technical Editor | Digital Photography Review


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 3, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > "Canon really threw the current 1DX owner UNDER THE BUS here."
> ...



So, I'm back from the edge. Feeling a little better.

Chatterer (Burgess books) asked me to pass a hello to Don.

Jack


----------



## George D. (Feb 3, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> ritholtz said:
> 
> 
> > Still confused weather to get it or not. Is it going to be big jump from 70D to 1dx2 for novice photographer. I want all round FF camera which can do both stills and videos like 70D.
> ...



In fast car (etc.) action I'm a little confused with the slo-mo specs. You get Full-HD/120fps but why not possible higher fps at less than Full-HD? For example a very affordable GoPro Hero4 Black gives you 4K UHD/30fps and 1080p/120fps & 720p/240fps. Why not include 720p/240fps in 1DX2?

And what about H.265 (x265) video encoding (v.1.9 already). Much smaller file size. 

I think we have more to see with firmware updates.


----------



## dolina (Feb 3, 2016)

Pricing in Japan. Japan normally has deep discounts for visitors/tourists.

Canon - 678,000 Yen or 5,685 US dollars
Nikon - 695,000 Yen or 5,828 US dollars


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 3, 2016)

dolina said:


> Pricing in Japan. Japan normally has deep discounts for visitors/tourists.
> 
> Canon - 678,000 Yen or 5,685 US dollars
> Nikon - 695,000 Yen or 5,828 US dollars



If oil hadn't bombed Canada would have be a very good place to buy it, sigh!   

Jack


----------



## Jonathan Johansson (Feb 3, 2016)

http://www.fotosidan.se/cldoc/vi-har-provat-canon-1d-x.htm?page=2

JPEG pushed 5-stops in the shadows, 1D X Mk I vs 1D X Mk II.


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 3, 2016)

Jonathan Johansson said:


> http://www.fotosidan.se/cldoc/vi-har-provat-canon-1d-x.htm?page=2
> 
> JPEG pushed 5-stops in the shadows, 1D X Mk I vs 1D X Mk II.



Thanks for posting, just found the same via FM forums... 

Looks promising


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 3, 2016)

Stu_bert said:


> Jonathan Johansson said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.fotosidan.se/cldoc/vi-har-provat-canon-1d-x.htm?page=2
> ...



Help. Novice here. It doesn't look promising to me but what should I be looking for to see improvement? This is an honest question.

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Stu_bert said:
> 
> 
> > Jonathan Johansson said:
> ...



Jack you are looking at the difference between the third image and the sixth image. The third is a crop from the 1DX, the sixth from the 1DX MkII, the colour and blotchyness in the 1DX crop are very noticeable, as is a colour cast. As for the MkII, it is the best jpeg lifting capability we have seen from a Canon, ever. If you were working the RAW file to adjust for noise etc then I think it is a stunning result, a couple more images like this and I'll be pre-ordering.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks, so the 2nd and 4th are just equally blown images to give a context to what has been done and the 3rd and 6th are the detail of the ceiling that show much better with the 1DX II - is that it?

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 4, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks, so the 2nd and 4th are just equally blown images to give a context to what has been done and the 3rd and 6th are the detail of the ceiling that show much better with the 1DX II - is that it?
> 
> Jack



Exactly.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 4, 2016)

Jonathan Johansson said:


> http://www.fotosidan.se/cldoc/vi-har-provat-canon-1d-x.htm?page=2
> 
> JPEG pushed 5-stops in the shadows, 1D X Mk I vs 1D X Mk II.



you can't tell anything pushing a jpg, either plus or minus


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2016)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Jonathan Johansson said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.fotosidan.se/cldoc/vi-har-provat-canon-1d-x.htm?page=2
> ...



I would have thought RAW too. Why would one be working on a JPEG to fix what is best fixed in RAW unless there was no other option?

Jack


----------



## rishi_sanyal (Feb 4, 2016)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Jonathan Johansson said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.fotosidan.se/cldoc/vi-har-provat-canon-1d-x.htm?page=2
> ...



Exactly. _Especially_ not a properly exposed JPEG. It's not about the # of stops you push, it's about where on the sensor's tonal range those initial tones (in Raw) you're pushing started at. The shot in that example is already 'properly exposed', meaning that even if there were a high noise floor, tones would already be well above it. In which case you could push it 5 or 10 stops and you wouldn't see any more noise - pushing itself doesn't introduce noise, the noise is already there, and it affects low signal tones the most. You make the noise visible when you brighten exposure to make visible low signal tones that are around the noise floor.

It's important to realize that a camera that can't tolerate a 3 EV push on one file may tolerate it just fine on a different, brighter exposure. Again, it's about where the Raw tones lie in relation to the noise floor.

And JPEG results are irrelevant in this particular debate - JPEGs are the final output, one doesn't shoot JPEG to post-process (push exposure) after the fact. JPEGs pre-clip lower Raw shadow tones, clipping to zero the very regions of the sensor's tonal range that may be noisy for non-on-chip-ADC architectures (the same tonal regions of the sensor, by the way, that are typically used for high ISO shots).


----------



## GuyF (Feb 4, 2016)

Go to 1:15 to see (very briefly) video of focusing at f8 and all those af points lit up like Christmas.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06zuaQjD8b0


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 5, 2016)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Jonathan Johansson said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.fotosidan.se/cldoc/vi-har-provat-canon-1d-x.htm?page=2
> ...


But you can tell a lot from looking at TWO jpegs exposed the same way and abused the same way, and until the testers are allowed to release RAW files that is all we have to go on. Having said that, the direct comparison is pretty compelling to anybody not in denial. A lot of 1DX/II shooters shoot jpeg for speed of output, that those jpegs can now be treated much more harshly if needed is a huge benefit. 



Jack Douglas said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Jonathan Johansson said:
> ...



Because many 1 series shooters shoot jpegs so only have those to work. But the point of this particular comparison is because it was a beta 1DX MkII and Canon don't allow beta RAW files to be published, it is a condition of getting a beta camera.



rishi_sanyal said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Jonathan Johansson said:
> ...



That is so typical of the passive aggressive biased garbage you write on DPReview.

As a comparison the two jpegs are perfectly valid, they are exposed the same and they have been post processed the same, the point is one is better than the other in areas that were not exposed correctly. They may not be an indicator of any improvement in technical DR as measured to ISO standards, or even in adjustable latitude, or indeed result in a higher 'score' at the farce so commonly referenced from DXO. But they do very fairly illustrate that the MkII jpegs are more robust in underexposed areas than the MkI.

You might not shoot jpegs to push process, and most 1DX owners don't on purpose, but many do shoot jpegs and in the end need to push in post because of unforeseen exposure issues, the fact is these two images fairly illustrate an improvement. But don't let that slip out of your mouth, you might choke on it.

In the 1DX MkII "examined-in-depth" piece (http://www.dpreview.com/articles/0676551873/canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-first-impressions-review?slide=16) at least three times you say things like _"not as versatile as Nikon's class-leading 3D tracking"_ and _"given the pinpoint precision Nikon 3D tracking is capable of "_, yet in your Nikon D5 examined piece (http://www.dpreview.com/articles/9189851572/hands-on-with-nikon-d5?slide=11) you say nothing about Canon, not even where specs of already available Canon cameras vastly out strip it.


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 5, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Jonathan Johansson said:
> ...



+1



privatebydesign said:


> rishi_sanyal said:
> 
> 
> > LetTheRightLensIn said:
> ...



+2

Set and Match!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2016)

privatebydesign, I am new to the reviews and all that but I picked up the bias you are pointing out instantly and it was glaring. Thanks for the straight talk!

However, who cares, if others want to shoot Nikon I don't mind. We know what we know.

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 5, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> privatebydesign, I am new to the reviews and all that but I picked up the bias you are pointing out instantly and it was glaring. Thanks for the straight talk!
> 
> However, who cares, if others want to shoot Nikon I don't mind. We know what we know.
> 
> Jack



I'm with you there Jack, I advised my best friend to get a Nikon because it better suited his particular shooting style and history, I am unbiased and get paid by no camera companies (or, contrary to forum rumour, Adobe . ) people should use whatever best suits them, Sony, Nikon, Canon, Fuji etc, I don't care, just use it!

What really bugs me about sites like DPReview is they act like they are not biased, but very blatantly are, I don't know if that is because it is so ingrained in their corporate being that the writers don't even notice it, or if it is a more insidious deliberate agenda, but it bugs the hell out of me that people go to those sites with the hope of getting fair and balanced information and instead get that spin, same with DXO, spin, lies and half truths, how can people looking for genuine help wade through all the garbage?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2016)

I had skipped this site, for obvious reasons but then I thought just for fun I'd see what he was writing and it's pretty bad!! In the opposite direction - pathetic really.

"I'd forget Nikon's now obsolete D5, which was rendered obsolete by this 1DX Mk II even before the D5 shipped. The D5 barely matches the old Canon 1D X top 12 FPS frame rate— and Nikon wants $500 more for it! Man, I'm so glad I upgraded to Canon back in 2012."

and:

"A lot has changed since I last updated this page some years ago. *Canon consistently has followed my suggestions and made each new camera better than the last*, while Nikon's been flopping around on the deck simply putting more pixels in the same old camera bodies and putting on new model numbers."

Bet you know who writes this drivel! I'd die of embarrassment if I were the author. 

Jack


----------



## rishi_sanyal (Feb 5, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> I had skipped this site, for obvious reasons but then I thought just for fun I'd see what he was writing and it's pretty bad!! In the opposite direction - pathetic really.
> 
> "I'd forget Nikon's now obsolete D5, which was rendered obsolete by this 1DX Mk II even before the D5 shipped. The D5 barely matches the old Canon 1D X top 12 FPS frame rate— and Nikon wants $500 more for it! Man, I'm so glad I upgraded to Canon back in 2012."
> 
> ...



Just curious - who wrote all that? Are you being sarcastic? We certainly didn't.



privatebydesign said:


> Because many 1 series shooters shoot jpegs so only have those to work. But the point of this particular comparison is because it was a beta 1DX MkII and Canon don't allow beta RAW files to be published, it is a condition of getting a beta camera.



How is that relevant to my point? I said standard tone-curve JPEGs do not tell you about Raw sensor improvements b/c they throw away all the data on the low end, and that is true whether or not Canon allows a journalist to publish Raws or not. 



privatebydesign said:


> rishi_sanyal said:
> 
> 
> > LetTheRightLensIn said:
> ...



Fascinating. Objectively pointing out that JPEGs that throw away the very data that contains the noise people are looking to see whether improved or not is 'passive aggressive garbage'?



privatebydesign said:


> But they do very fairly illustrate that the MkII jpegs are more robust in underexposed areas than the MkI.



Which has nothing to do with my point about whether or not these result say anything about the drastic changes that'd result from on-chip ADCs. For all I know, there _may_ be drastic improvements (that we weren't told about even when we asked). I'm just saying that well exposed JPEGs with traditional tone curves won't tell you one way or another, which is absolutely true.

You do realize that the subtle differences in those examples could even be due to different noise reduction?



privatebydesign said:


> In the 1DX MkII "examined-in-depth" piece (http://www.dpreview.com/articles/0676551873/canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-first-impressions-review?slide=16) at least three times you say things like _"not as versatile as Nikon's class-leading 3D tracking"_ and _"given the pinpoint precision Nikon 3D tracking is capable of "_, yet in your Nikon D5 examined piece (http://www.dpreview.com/articles/9189851572/hands-on-with-nikon-d5?slide=11) you say nothing about Canon, not even where specs of already available Canon cameras vastly out strip it.



Why would I say anything about a Canon camera I was under NDA to not talk about?

And I'll say it again: if you're a Canon shooter shooting wide fast primes, you're probably either focusing-and-recomposing, or moving your AF point to fall over your subject, or reframing to keep that AF point on your subject. There's a reason Canon shooters are still doing this: because they can't trust the camera to move the AF point accurately for them, save for telephoto subjects isolated against infinity (e.g. wildlife, birds-in-flight). Not so for Nikon shooters, and not so for those that can successfully use continuous Eye AF on the newer Sony cameras for human subjects. But I'm sure I just happen to be paid more by Nikon & Sony - you know the two underdogs who have endless money to spend - rather than just objectively reporting our findings. 

I suppose you'd rather I _not_ talk about the results of our tests, just because it (gasp) says Nikon is better at something than Canon? Sounds to me like you just want us to have a _pro-Canon_ bias, not be _unbiased_ and not afraid to report our findings.

You apparently also glossed over the positive things we said, like: 


"F8 autofocus across the entire array, for example, could be game changing for some"
"And the fact that iTR and AF in general even function at 14 fps is _amazing_."
"The system was also good at not getting confused by objects obstructing parts of faces - _impressive_."
"And at the end of the day, that the camera can focus or subject track at all at 14 fps is nothing short of impressive."

It's fine if you'd rather us not do our job, but that's not going to stop us from doing it, nor does it make what we say 'passive aggressive biased garbage'. That'd more aptly describe whatever Jack Douglas quoted above.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 5, 2016)

You could always nitpick and be a baby.

When you wrote about the 1dx2 on Facebook you wrote. "Beyond the spec sheet." And for the new Sony it was "Sony changes the game again!" And then something about matching the "new dslr offerings". I won't go back and forth about the things wrote about Canon vs sonikon. But it's VERY clear that your general bias is with sonikon, it's just to transparent. And when I pointed it out in a non-troll way on your fb page, what did you do? You frikkin deleted my comment...


----------



## Reality Merely Illusion (Feb 5, 2016)

rishi_sanyal said:


> Which has nothing to do with my point about whether or not these result say anything about the drastic changes that'd result from on-chip ADCs. For all I know, there _may_ be drastic improvements (*that we weren't told about even when we asked*). I'm just saying that well exposed JPEGs with traditional tone curves won't tell you one way or another, which is absolutely true.
> 
> You do realize that the subtle differences in those examples could even be due to different noise reduction?



That is a little bit worrying, but it could be they want to keep it a surprise for now 

Or maybe they don't feel like sharing it with you guys ! ( maybe canon thinks you are biased ;p ), and rather give some true supporters that info first (sorry i couldn't resist , i am always inferior to my normal self on fridays)


----------



## Reality Merely Illusion (Feb 5, 2016)

Viggo said:


> You could always nitpick and be a baby.
> 
> When you wrote about the 1dx2 on Facebook you wrote. "Beyond the spec sheet." And for the new Sony it was "Sony changes the game again!" And then something about matching the "new dslr offerings". I won't go back and forth about the things wrote about Canon vs sonikon. But it's VERY clear that your general bias is with sonikon, it's just to transparent. And when I pointed it out in a non-troll way on your fb page, what did you do? You frikkin deleted my comment...



being censored is nothing new... It happens everywhere , say something that doesn't appeal to the mod/admin/established member, or something that doesn't fit his or her narrative and your posts are bound to get deleted . Asking (possible fair but) hard or tough questions? or if they can clarify certain things=> your posts are bound to get deleted.

When I got tired of a certain narcissist that kept on attacking anyone deviating from the canon=deity pov , and explained how one could earn his respect, my comments were deleted on this site as well . (I did so in a non insulting evaluating manner and didn't even claim to be right, bust expressed that it resembles narcissist behavior).

Sheep get herded no matter where they are(so even online) ... in case you are right about that BIAS, it will likely have no effect even if you did not get censored !. We are just too easily manipulated.

Just ask : Walter Lippman , Edward Bernays, Sigmond Freud , Gustave Le Bon , William McDougall


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 5, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> *Canon consistently has followed my suggestions and made each new camera better than the last*



I am not sure which site you are talking about, but that quote cracked me up!! Oh dear.... 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2016)

rishi_sanyal said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > I had skipped this site, for obvious reasons but then I thought just for fun I'd see what he was writing and it's pretty bad!! In the opposite direction - pathetic really.
> ...



Sorry, it wasn't never my intention that you would be implicated! I was simply showing that there is pro-Canon bias to the extreme on another web site and the quality of writing is pathetic. I won't give the author away since as a joke he needs to be identified by guessing.

However, as a perceptive reader with university training and authorship as well as, I hope, an honest unbiased approach in reading reviews, there certainly was a bias showing through on your 1DX II/D5 commentary. On the other hand it was not enough to cause me any distress since I believe it's inevitable, given we're all human beings and our needs are met differently by different products.

I have a Canon bias and have given my initial Nikon camera gear to my daughter telling here that it is very good for her needs and that the main negative is just the ergonomics. I also told her if she gets more serious not to invest in Nikon BUT that's partially based on the fact that she just might inherit Canon gear in the not too distant future.

My only advice to writers who wish to be truly neutral is to seek the opinion of someone who sits on the other side of the fence, since many of our biases are subconscious and unintentional. 

We have the wonderful situation of being able to choose from great gear from several manufacturers and I would hate to see Nikon falter.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2016)

Regarding my previous comments, I should never crawl out of bed and reply to a forum thread, but camera talk is how I get my poor aching body to respond in the morning. 

I enjoy all the commentary about the pros and cons of all the gear but I certainly don't appreciate the pro-whomever battles and trolling etc. that reduces to name calling. Unfortunately, our world has its fair share of combative folk, it's a troubled place to live in. 

So, my advice is that we all try harder to be nice and considerate! However, I want the straight goods not Canon praise on a Canon related site. Surely we are past my daddy is stronger than your daddy commentary. :-[ If the truth stings; too bad. Other than that I love CR.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 5, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > *Canon consistently has followed my suggestions and made each new camera better than the last*
> ...


That is one the funniest things seen on this forum..... It is either very tongue in cheek, or the greatest case of overflowing ego ever!

Gee.... they make new models better than the older model... and you think you had to tell them to do that.... and you think they listened to you say that? ? ? WOW!!!!! Just in case they are still listening, I will now tell Canon to make their series 2 lenses sharper than the series 1 lenses.....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Now I challenge you to guess who's writing such things in their well known web page.

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 6, 2016)

rishi_sanyal said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > I had skipped this site, for obvious reasons but then I thought just for fun I'd see what he was writing and it's pretty bad!! In the opposite direction - pathetic really.
> ...



Really? Your best defense of your biased garbage is to attack the person who points it out? If it was just me that thought it then you could dismiss me as some kind of troll or fanboy, but even impartial level headed people can't help but cringe at your bias, it is that apparent.

I'd love you to do your job! You might start by when you report on one make of camera do so fairly and in exactly the same style you would on all others.

For instance, in the 1DX MkII piece you mention Nikon possibly being superior in several areas, notably metering and tracking, even though you haven't used either for any appreciable time. Yet in the 1DX MkII video sections you don't mention the glaring superiority it has over the Nikon, why? Because you are biased.

Write up the D5 without mentioning Canon and do the same for the 1DX MkII, or write them both up referring to the other. Now you mention your NDA, clearly you're comprehension was so fogged by the tenacity of somebody actually calling you out that you didn't notice my words that said _"on Canon cameras already available"_, of course I don't expect anybody to break an NDA, but that is no excuse for your appalling bias.

I didn't gloss over anything, I marveled at your ability to say positive things in a negative light and cast aspertions by offering unknown expectations that a competitor might be better, meanwhile playing down very real groundbreaking tech and features.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 6, 2016)

"I didn't gloss over anything, I marveled at your ability to say positive things in a negative light and cast aspertions by offering unknown expectations that a competitor might be better, meanwhile playing down very real groundbreaking tech and features."

I'd have to say you've got it right! 

However, it is conceivable that a person can write with bias and not realize it. We don't all have the same degree of perception in this regard. With my many years of electronics instruction I've sat in a group reviewing a proposed exam and on numerous occasions pointed out that some question was ambiguous and was going to result in a marking nightmare. And it always happened. And the next time I'd do the same and sure enough the same result. So finally,guess what, I got labeled as someone who just liked to be picky. Sometimes certain people simply don't get it. Sadly. :'(

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 6, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



So, no one is venturing a guess who wrote these things on their high profile web page?! I'm surprised.

I could have quoted more but it might have become the "killer joke". 

Jack


----------



## msm (Feb 6, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



Allright then: Ken Rockwell!


----------



## rishi_sanyal (Feb 6, 2016)

Viggo said:


> You could always nitpick and be a baby.
> 
> When you wrote about the 1dx2 on Facebook you wrote. "Beyond the spec sheet." And for the new Sony it was "Sony changes the game again!" And then something about matching the "new dslr offerings". I won't go back and forth about the things wrote about Canon vs sonikon. But it's VERY clear that your general bias is with sonikon, it's just to transparent. And when I pointed it out in a non-troll way on your fb page, what did you do? You frikkin deleted my comment...



No comments were deleted. The full thread was deleted b/c we reposted our story on FB after it was significantly beefed up with more content. FB doesn't allow you to have two of the exact same stories/links in a feed, so we had to delete our old one. 

I'd be happy to address any other conspiracy theories you might have.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 6, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



Is that our friend Ken ? In his defence you should read his intro section why says something like " To my Darling Candy, all characters portraid within this site are purely fictitional and and resemblance to any persons either living or dead is purely coincidental".

Or maybe that was Red Dwarf. I get them mixed up.


----------



## zim (Feb 6, 2016)

rishi_sanyal said:


> I'd be happy to address any other conspiracy theories you might have.



Now that NDA is over for the 1DX2 you will be updating your Nikon piece then?


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 6, 2016)

msm said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Isn't Google a wonderful thing? Cut & Paste the quote in the search box and BOOM, the very first result. Guessing is so 20th century.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 6, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Just in case they are still listening, I will now tell Canon to make their series 2 lenses sharper than the series 1 lenses.....



Yeah, be sure to tell DxO that...they're just as in biased as DPR.




privatebydesign said:


> I didn't gloss over anything, I marveled at your ability to say positive things in a negative light and cast aspertions by offering unknown expectations that a competitor might be better, meanwhile playing down very real groundbreaking tech and features.



A very astute summary.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 6, 2016)

rishi_sanyal said:


> It's fine if you'd rather us not do our job, but that's not going to stop us from doing it, nor does it make what we say 'passive aggressive biased garbage'.



Sure, you're unbiased. :


[quote author=rishi on DPR]
The metering sensor on the 1D X II has experienced a significant increase in resolution. With 360,000 RGB+IR pixels, it's the highest resolution metering sensor we've ever seen. *This should lead to accurate metering...*
[/quote]

[quote author=rishi on DPR]
[The D5's] all-new AF system is coupled with a new 180K pixel RGB metering system and Advanced Scene Recognition System, helping to *achieve optimally balanced exposures and accurate white balance in even the most challenging light*.
[/quote]


----------



## Viggo (Feb 6, 2016)

rishi_sanyal said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > You could always nitpick and be a baby.
> ...



Simply not true, there were 6 other comments there that remained exactly the same. 

It's not a conspiracy, you're simply bought off...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 7, 2016)

Ken was an easy guess for most I suspect. Anyway it's out there.

Making positive statements in a negative light is a favorite technique of many and probably so ingrained that they are incapable of differentiating the difference. It sure is entertaining when someone is less than forthright after the hounds are on the trail. 

Dear old Ma from years back: "Oh what a tangled web we weave if at first we do deceive." ;D

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 7, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Ken was an easy guess for most I suspect. Anyway it's out there.
> 
> Making positive statements in a negative light is a favorite technique of many and probably so ingrained that they are incapable of differentiating the difference. It sure is entertaining when someone is less than forthright after the hounds are on the trail.
> 
> ...



http://www.nwhsa.org.uk/calls/26-HARRK%20FO-OR-ORRAD.MP3


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 7, 2016)

Viggo said:


> rishi_sanyal said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...


Wow, I do not know that. That is pretty sad. Another most funny thing is, DPR is the worst website in terms of publishing decent sample images or gallery from new equipment compared to every other photography website/blog. Most of the times they produce crappy. It doesn't matter how amazing Sony and Nikon. Of Course my pics are worst than them. I should not comment on others pics. But I can not put my head around and comprehend how come such a big photography website doesn't produce stunning images like rest of the photo websites or blogs.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> rishi_sanyal said:
> 
> 
> > It's fine if you'd rather us not do our job, but that's not going to stop us from doing it, nor does it make what we say 'passive aggressive biased garbage'.
> ...



[quote author=rishi on DPR]
[The D5's] all-new AF system is coupled with a new 180K pixel RGB metering system and Advanced Scene Recognition System, helping to *achieve optimally balanced exposures and accurate white balance in even the most challenging light*.
[/quote]
[/quote]

This is one of the silliest exchanges I've seen on this forum and that says a lot.

If there is supposed to be some grand point you are trying to illustrate by juxtaposing these two quotes, it's a massive fail. Why don't we all take off the tinfoil hats, grow up and just accept that people may have different opinions and different perspectives without assuming some ulterior motive and parsing every word that a reviewer might write. I like Canon as much as the next person (probably more), but that doesn't mean I assume that anyone who is mildly critical is on the take. 

Personally, I find DPR's reviews quite helpful and wish they'd hurry up and do a complete review of the 1DX II. I learn a lot more from criticism than I do from effusive compliments.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 7, 2016)

unfocused said:


> Personally, I find DPR's reviews quite helpful and wish they'd hurry up and do a complete review of the 1DX II. I learn a lot more from criticism than I do from effusive compliments.



What are you upgrading from?


----------



## unfocused (Feb 7, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I find DPR's reviews quite helpful and wish they'd hurry up and do a complete review of the 1DX II. I learn a lot more from criticism than I do from effusive compliments.
> ...



I currently use a 5DIII for general purpose shooting and a 7DII for sports. I will await the announcement of the 5DIV, but am leaning toward the 1DX II. Why? I need the silent shutter for much of the general purpose (non-sports) shooting I do and so, the 1DX I will not meet my needs. That would mean I would need to keep the 5D III and not really save that much over the 1D X II.

If the 5DIV has a faster frame rate and autofocus comparable to the 7DII, I could save myself some money and upgrade to the 5DIV. However, I quite candidly am tempted to go with the "no compromises" solution if I can make the finances work.

I am just anxious to gather as much information as possible and read as many reviews as I can before making a decision. I earn a substantial portion of my income from photography for a variety of clients, but I am not wealthy and the revenues are modest, so I must research my options carefully and plan for the expenditure.


----------



## rishi_sanyal (Feb 7, 2016)

unfocused said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > rishi_sanyal said:
> ...


[/quote]

This is one of the silliest exchanges I've seen on this forum and that says a lot.

If there is supposed to be some grand point you are trying to illustrate by juxtaposing these two quotes, it's a massive fail. Why don't we all take off the tinfoil hats, grow up and just accept that people may have different opinions and different perspectives without assuming some ulterior motive and parsing every word that a reviewer might write. I like Canon as much as the next person (probably more), but that doesn't mean I assume that anyone who is mildly critical is on the take. 

Personally, I find DPR's reviews quite helpful and wish they'd hurry up and do a complete review of the 1DX II. I learn a lot more from criticism than I do from effusive compliments.
[/quote]

That those two quotes were used to 'prove' some sort of grand conspiracy about how DPR has been bought off by everyone _but_ Canon shows how much your own bias can shape the 'lens' through which you see everything. When we dared suggest the a7 II was an under-performer with respect to low light image quality, we received numerous complaints about our apparent inability to evaluate Sony products with any sort of objectivity, finding any excuse we could to put down Sony. One such user even trying to get me fired for my anti-Sony ramblings.

Bias can be a powerful thing. Especially when it stops requiring any reason before casting aspersions - why would we have any brand bias to begin with?

If you're going to suggest financial motivations, would your own bias and justification system stop you from questioning how somehow the biggest, arguably most profitable camera company has somehow forgotten to buy off one of the biggest review sites? But I'm sure a conspiracy theory could be concocted for that as well. Here I'll help: 'they're so big they don't need you so they don't care to buy you off.'

Justifications on top of justifications. Unnecessarily overcomplicated explanations that overfit the data.

Of course, none of these claims of simply anti-Canon bias explain why some years back, Nikon owners harassed us to no end as to why we were so _pro_-Canon back before Nikon joined the CMOS bandwagon. Or the recent allegations in the Nikon forums for my Canon fanboyism b/c I dared suggest that Nikon VR with certain lenses interacts parasitically with mirror shock while having a personal portfolio shot 95% with Canon cameras.

It's human nature, of course, to nitpick the pieces of evidence, no matter how small, that fit your theory, ignoring all evidence to the contrary. One might hope, though, that at least more compelling evidence than what neuroanatomist has presented might be available.


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 7, 2016)

rishi_sanyal said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



This is one of the silliest exchanges I've seen on this forum and that says a lot.

If there is supposed to be some grand point you are trying to illustrate by juxtaposing these two quotes, it's a massive fail. Why don't we all take off the tinfoil hats, grow up and just accept that people may have different opinions and different perspectives without assuming some ulterior motive and parsing every word that a reviewer might write. I like Canon as much as the next person (probably more), but that doesn't mean I assume that anyone who is mildly critical is on the take. 

Personally, I find DPR's reviews quite helpful and wish they'd hurry up and do a complete review of the 1DX II. I learn a lot more from criticism than I do from effusive compliments.
[/quote]

That those two quotes were used to 'prove' some sort of grand conspiracy about how DPR has been bought off by everyone _but_ Canon shows how much your own bias can shape the 'lens' through which you see everything. When we dared suggest the a7 II was an under-performer with respect to low light image quality, we received numerous complaints about our apparent inability to evaluate Sony products with any sort of objectivity, finding any excuse we could to put down Sony. One such user even trying to get me fired for my anti-Sony ramblings.

Bias can be a powerful thing. Especially when it stops requiring any reason before casting aspersions - why would we have any brand bias to begin with?

If you're going to suggest financial motivations, would your own bias and justification system stop you from questioning how somehow the biggest, arguably most profitable camera company has somehow forgotten to buy off one of the biggest review sites? But I'm sure a conspiracy theory could be concocted for that as well. Here I'll help: 'they're so big they don't need you so they don't care to buy you off.'

Justifications on top of justifications. Unnecessarily overcomplicated explanations that overfit the data.

Of course, none of these claims of simply anti-Canon bias explain why some years back, Nikon owners harassed us to no end as to why we were so _pro_-Canon back before Nikon joined the CMOS bandwagon. Or the recent allegations in the Nikon forums for my Canon fanboyism b/c I dared suggest that Nikon VR with certain lenses interacts parasitically with mirror shock while having a personal portfolio shot 95% with Canon cameras.

It's human nature, of course, to nitpick the pieces of evidence, no matter how small, that fit your theory, ignoring all evidence to the contrary. One might hope, though, that at least more compelling evidence than what neuroanatomist has presented might be available.
[/quote]
Fair enough Rishi. Looking at your D5 release articles and later 1DX2 article with reference to D5, you portrayed D5 as revolutionary kind of camera and 1DX2 as a evalutionary kind. Why do you think D5 is some kind of revolution and 1DX2 is a evalution.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 7, 2016)

rishi_sanyal said:


> It's human nature, of course, to nitpick the pieces of evidence, no matter how small, that fit your theory, ignoring all evidence to the contrary. One might hope, though, that at least more compelling evidence than what neuroanatomist has presented might be available.



This little exchange got me looking at DPR again, and I see they gave the Canon 7DII a "silver award", that is a camera which basically excels at everything apart from FF sensor size, a camera which was quoted by a Sony exec as 'the one to beat', a camera which has forced Nikon to finally respond with their identical D500. 

I'm really looking forward to seeing the Nikon given the "silver award"


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 7, 2016)

You can't argue that evaluating equipment isn't a challenging job. I believe the intentions are noble and do not subscribe to any conspiracies. That doesn't change the fact of certain statements reflecting bias from time to time. No one is perfect and I sympathize.

Jack


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 7, 2016)

rishi_sanyal said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



This is one of the silliest exchanges I've seen on this forum and that says a lot.

If there is supposed to be some grand point you are trying to illustrate by juxtaposing these two quotes, it's a massive fail. Why don't we all take off the tinfoil hats, grow up and just accept that people may have different opinions and different perspectives without assuming some ulterior motive and parsing every word that a reviewer might write. I like Canon as much as the next person (probably more), but that doesn't mean I assume that anyone who is mildly critical is on the take. 

Personally, I find DPR's reviews quite helpful and wish they'd hurry up and do a complete review of the 1DX II. I learn a lot more from criticism than I do from effusive compliments.
[/quote]

That those two quotes were used to 'prove' some sort of grand conspiracy about how DPR has been bought off by everyone _but_ Canon shows how much your own bias can shape the 'lens' through which you see everything.
[/quote]

In fact, I was pointing out that DPR is biased, nothing more. Not conspiracy, not corruption. Apparently you're seeing things through your own biased 'lens'. Defensiveness, perhaps? 

Motivation for the bias? No idea, and none required. Maybe I don't like okra...so I eschew restaurants where it's commonly served and don't recommend those restaurants to friends. Not a problem...unless I'm the editor of Zagats and I allow my bias to influence my reviews and ratings. (Just an example - in fact, I quite like okra.)

The bottom line is that DPR's 'reviews' are replete with examples of that bias. Nikon's auto AF fine tune is a new feature that 'will help address a major shortcoming of dSLRs' (it's a great feature, but that shortcoming has been manually addressable by both Nikon and Canon for years, and never mind that Canon's implementation allows two values for zooms which are far more common than primes, oh, and I missed that being mentioned when the 1D X launched). Meanwhile, Canon's anti-flicker technology 'syncs up with fluctuations that occur in some artificial lighting'. Nothing interesting, move along. 

Impossible to list all the examples, and really there is no point. DPR's viewpoint can be summarized as: 'Nikon cameras deliver awesome performance and stellar images, and Canon cameras take decent pictures.'


----------



## eninja (Feb 7, 2016)

Honestly, its hard for DPR reviewer to not be bias or to be honest. That is why I never trust review sites. Specially Car review. I rather hear personal comments on the products. I guess its bad for dpr to call both cameras evolutionary, they need to stir some conflict to attract more readers, they wont change anything when they praise canon more. canon reader is definitely old canon reader. while a nikon reader might be a new reader that say wow, let me tell this news to my friends. d5 kick some ass.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> In fact, I was pointing out that DPR is biased, nothing more...
> 
> ...Not a problem...unless I'm the editor of Zagats and I allow my bias to influence my reviews and ratings...
> 
> ...



The problem is you are equating reviews with objective reporting. Reviews are never objective. Nor should they be. Every reviewer brings their own biases to the table. That's a given. 

You mention restaurant reviews. But, what good would a restaurant review be if the reviewer did not interject their own opinion into the review? Without that opinion, it's simply reporting and as important as objective (notwithstanding the very real debate over whether or not any reporter can be truly objective) reporting might be, that's not what reviews are about.

You seem to equate a positive comment about a Nikon feature as a slight against Canon. But the one is not exclusive of the other. Nikon can have a new, innovative feature on its cameras, and that doesn't take anything away from Canon. Let's keep the audience in mind as well. At the 1D and D5 level, there is very little switching between brands. Commending Nikon for a feature new to its cameras need not imply that the feature or a similar one is not available on other brands. 

This is far different than a company that purports to offer "scientific" tests of products and uses a deeply flawed and oversimplified system that results in every test beginning with one product already disadvantaged.

You are free to disagree with any reviewer and even to feel that a particular reviewer is biased. In fact, they *are* biased – everyone is. That reviewers are biased is as newsworthy as reporting with great excitement that grass is green. Reviewers are biased? No Sh*t Sherlock.


----------



## eninja (Feb 7, 2016)

And one more thing.

If d5 has 153 af points 99 are cross type = 65% are cross type.

canon has 61 af points, 41 are cross type = 67% are cross type.

If my logic is right, canon has more cross type. I scratch my head when I read people say D5 got more cross type. d5 got more af point. but not user selectable, then how can one tell.

Hope someone can do the math, area covered by af point divide by number of selectable point. 
Then we can compare number of af with the same criteria.


----------



## eninja (Feb 7, 2016)

unfocused said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > In fact, I was pointing out that DPR is biased, nothing more...
> ...



i understand when you said reviewers bring their own biase on the table. But it is different when they intentionally bias one product over the other. And then they try to be blind on some features. Pretending they dont know about it. Most readers dont know about anti flicker and dpaf anyway. 

disclaimer: i assume reviewer did not praise anti flicker n dpaf. 4k at 60fps, for 30min. wow. 
why nikon only 3 min?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 7, 2016)

"Commending Nikon for a feature new to its cameras need not imply that the feature or a similar one is not available on other brands."

Couldn't agree more. 

However, what is happening in some reviews is not unlike face to face speech where someone may be rolling their eyes as they speak the truth, thus implying they are not really speaking the truth. Some folk are very capable of discerning "a positive statement framed with subtle negativity" and it bugs them because frankly it is misleading. Do you want to encourage more of that? Surely, the politicians give us enough of it.

On the other hand I'm not going to get all twisted because of biased reviewers so in that sense I agree with you. Still, if I see some poor fool being duped of his money I feel obligated to at least make a modest effort to help him. That's just proper behaviour.

Jack


----------



## rishi_sanyal (Feb 7, 2016)

eninja said:


> And one more thing.
> 
> If d5 has 153 af points 99 are cross type = 65% are cross type.
> 
> ...



By that logic, a Canon Rebel T5i with 9/9 cross-type AF points has 100% cross-type - so the math suggests it's better than a 1D X II, right?

As our reports have already explained, user-selectable or not matters very little when you have a system as accurate as Nikon's 3D tracking. But many Canon users can't even conceive of how that's possible, because many of them have never seen it. I can't really blame them either, for not knowing or understanding what they haven't seen, but what is sad is that when we're trying to inform about these very things that readers may not be aware of, the information content is ignored and we're just blamed as being biased and doing our math wrong.

That helps nobody but people who wish to simply retain a certain level of blindness, for whatever reason. The problem comes when that person then wishes to claim an entire site trying to inform to the best of their ability is the one who's biased.

And as some others have pointed out here, it's correct that everyone is biased in some way or another. Personally, I'm biased towards technologies and ergonomics that help photo making (particularly, increasing hit rates) across a wide variety of use-cases, particularly fast-paced (since slow-paced shooting is more forgiving to technological and ergonomic shortcomings). 

But we in general at DPR are very careful to consider different opinions, and not just regurgitate manufacturer marketing. For example, note that in our latest coverage of the Sony a6300, we didn't go around claiming 'Sony is finally going Pro' as some others have. 

Because we won't _know_ that until we've tested it to see if it _does_ have pro potential. Yet _we're_ the site that's biased towards Sony, right? Or was it Nikon? I can't keep these things straight anymore.

P.S. To answer Rithotlz, I don't think the D5 is revolutionary. I don't believe I ever wrote or suggested that.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 7, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> ...Some folk are very capable of discerning "a positive statement framed with subtle negativity" and it bugs them because frankly it is misleading. Do you want to encourage more of that?
> 
> ...On the other hand I'm not going to get all twisted because of biased reviewers so in that sense I agree with you. Still, if I see some poor fool being duped of his money I feel obligated to at least make a modest effort to help him. That's just proper behaviour.
> 
> Jack



I generally agree with what you are saying. I think we both are trying to bring some rational perspective back into the discussion.

Since this seems to be a conversation specifically aimed at DPReview (at least that's what it appears to be as near as I can tell), I was a little surprised.

I've read dozens of reviews from DPR over the years and never felt they were biased (biased being far different from expressing an opinion). About the most negative thing about Canon I recall was when the 6D came out and they said that it seemed like Canon was trying to put the minimum specs into their budget full frame camera. 

Honestly, that was a very common criticism, not unique to DPR, but expressed similarly by many other reviewers. Now, in my opinion, what Canon does is tend to under-promise and over-deliver. Thus, in initial reviews, Canon products often don't fare as well as others, because the reviewers don't have the benefit or the experience of months of use.

I suspect the same will be true of the 1DX II. At first glance, it looks to be a modest upgrade, but I suspect that once it gets into users hands, that opinion will change. 

Anyway...I think I had a point here...Oh yes... it was this...

I don't believe that people who seek out the kinds of detailed reviews that DPR does are folks that are uninformed or easily swayed. To wade through one of their almost interminably detailed reviews requires a commitment that few casual buyers have. 

As a reader, my personal preference is to learn the downsides (or at least perceived downsides) to any product. That is much more beneficial to me than simply reading how great a product is. (And frankly, DPR has more than it's share of boosterism in all its reviews – after all, if people don't buy new cameras they don't have a business, so it's in their best interest to make the most of, and to write excitedly about, any new product.)

I stand by my original view that people are making way too much of minor slights and reading far more into things than is really there. In addition, I believe that the typical reader of a review on this particular site is sophisticated enough to check out other opinions and to separate the wheat from the chaff.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 7, 2016)

unfocused said:


> The problem is you are equating reviews with objective reporting. Reviews are never objective. Nor should they be. Every reviewer brings their own biases to the table. That's a given.
> 
> You are free to disagree with any reviewer and even to feel that a particular reviewer is biased. In fact, they *are* biased – everyone is. That reviewers are biased is as newsworthy as reporting with great excitement that grass is green. Reviewers are biased? No Sh*t Sherlock.



The problem is that instead of responding to accusations of bias with a statement like yours, Rishi/DPR are here trying to refute those accusations. If they came out and stated, "_We're biased in favor of Nikon, it's our website and our choice_," that would be one thing. But by defending themselves as unbiased (and here I'm assuming Rishi is speaking for DPR), they are being deceptive. Of course, there's a logical revenue-based rationale for DPR to promote themselves as unbiased. 

FWIW, a strategy that make organizations/publishers adopt to avoid the appearance of bias is to publish reviews from multiple people with different (often opposing) biases. I've not seen any evidence of that from DPR.


----------



## rishi_sanyal (Feb 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> rishi_sanyal said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...


----------



## rishi_sanyal (Feb 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is you are equating reviews with objective reporting. Reviews are never objective. Nor should they be. Every reviewer brings their own biases to the table. That's a given.
> ...



Oh I see. So if we get accused of something, and don't admit to, yes, being _exactly_ what you accused us of, then we're misleading everyone.

You've presented impeccable logic in all you arguments here. This should be a case study in the ramifications of bias.

Oh, and btw, you're wrong: I responded with exactly what I _am_ biased towards. It just wasn't Nikon. In case you missed it, it was (speaking for myself, not DPR): "And as some others have pointed out here, it's correct that everyone is biased in some way or another. Personally, I'm biased towards technologies and ergonomics that help photo making (particularly, increasing hit rates) across a wide variety of use-cases, particularly fast-paced (since slow-paced shooting is more forgiving to technological and ergonomic shortcomings)."

Jack Douglas and unfocused and others - thanks for trying to be a voice of reason on this site.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 7, 2016)

unfocused, you and I are not really at odds on this. Most reviews are acceptable and the odd one is poor. That's life, we must simply use discernment.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 7, 2016)

rishi_sanyal, it may not "feel" good but this little tempest in a tea pot probably will make you a slightly better reviewer when it's all said and done. Emotions cloud logic for all of us! 

The main thing is that you can look in the mirror privately and say I do the best I can. Really that's all that matters. Keep up the good work and improve where feasible. 

Sometimes we on CR are nit pickers.

Jack


----------



## rishi_sanyal (Feb 7, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> rishi_sanyal, it may not "feel" good but this little tempest in a tea pot probably will make you a slightly better reviewer when it's all said and done. Emotions cloud logic for all of us!
> 
> The main thing is that you can look in the mirror privately and say I do the best I can. Really that's all that matters. Keep up the good work and improve where feasible.



I agree with this. Thanks for your perspective.


----------



## tpatana (Feb 7, 2016)

I think the Olympics will be good indicator. If sideline has mode D5 bodies than 1DX2, I believe D5 AF is better.

Of course there's plenty other reasons to decide which body to use, but for sports AF is important af.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 7, 2016)

rishi_sanyal said:


> Sure, and the world is flat too. Because I don't see any curvature on the horizon. No further evidence or valid model required.



You know what you know. Fair enough.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 7, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> ...Sometimes we on CR are nit pickers.



Hah! I don't think there is any "sometimes" about it.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 7, 2016)

rishi_sanyal said:


> Perhaps you haven't been a professional photographer at a wedding where that day your pre-adjusted microadjustment value for your 85/1.2 is just way off...
> 
> ...Yes, automated AFMA _is_ huge; not only does it make things easy and feasible at live events without requiring you to set up a LensAlign on a tripod, etc., it takes human error out of the equation. It also addresses one of the biggest shortcomings of DSLR relative to mirrorless.



Really, really off-topic, but I'd love to know more about this feature. I'm actually disappointed and surprised that Canon has yet to implement automatic AFMA as it seems like dual pixel technology is perfect for this. Not being a technical person, it seems logical that one could establish a feedback loop in which the focus on the DPAF sensor sends information to the viewfinder sensor to align the two. 

What I'm wondering about, though, is really how useful or practical the Nikon implementation will be. I thinking about real world situations. Let's say I'm at a sporting event and I want to check the accuracy of my autofocus. I pick someone in the stands to focus on. Do I first focus with live view and then somehow compare that to the focus in the viewfinder. If I'm not using a tripod, how can I possible be sure I haven't moved at all. And, even if I'm using a tripod, how can I be sure the person hasn't moved. One of the problems I have with shooting portraits wide open is that no one and I mean no one, can possibly not move slightly between or during shots. So, even if you focus perfectly, by the time you press the shutter they will have shifted slightly. 

And, that's under very controlled circumstances. I just have a hard time understanding how this will work out in the field. The thing that would appeal to me about some sort of Dual Pixel Micro Adjustment would be that, in theory, the two autofocus sensors should be able to read the same shot and align themselves up. 

Not sure I'm explaining myself clearly, but the main point is I'd love to hear your experience with this feature and if it really works in the field.

As I said, I know this is off topic, but maybe if you could consider an in depth review of this (or commissioning someone else to do so. Come to think of it, if Nikon wants to send me a D5 and a couple of lenses, I'd volunteer.  )


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 8, 2016)

Doesn't bother me if it's (slightly) off topic. All these points are worth discussing when you're laying out $6000+.

Personally, with the 6D I've done my AFMA and not felt that it needed redoing. Nice to have it automated but no big deal. However, my faster lenses are not in the shorter focal lengths if that matters.

Jack


----------



## Kwwund (Feb 8, 2016)

I've been watching the sidelines of the Super Bowl and haven't seen the 1DX2 yet. I would have thought it would get some exposure today. Has anyone else seen anything?


----------



## tpatana (Feb 8, 2016)

Kwwund said:


> I've been watching the sidelines of the Super Bowl and haven't seen the 1DX2 yet. I would have thought it would get some exposure today. Has anyone else seen anything?



Just came to say exactly same.

Mostly you didn't see any cameras close enough to tell, only at the after party. One camera looked bit suspicious during the Pat interview. It sort of looked like 1DX, but the top part seemed bit bulgier. It didn't have the GPS bulge, instead if was smooth. They could have made special versions for people to take them out to public that covers the GPS bulge.

Another guess is that people with Mk2 were ordered to have tape on the top part to cover the bulge. Another item I forgot to look for is from the backside, if it's Mk2 body (small LCD on bottom) but has the selector switch for LV, then it's Mk2. Mk1 has the selector button, not switch. I recorded the show so might need to quickly check those parts.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 8, 2016)

tpatana said:


> Kwwund said:
> 
> 
> > I've been watching the sidelines of the Super Bowl and haven't seen the 1DX2 yet. I would have thought it would get some exposure today. Has anyone else seen anything?
> ...



That is just like the 1DS MkIII, they are still being used as second and third cameras and backups, and some even still use them as primaries!


----------



## Zv (Feb 8, 2016)

I kinda like how new Canon reviews (previews really) are played-down rather than hyped up. I remember the 6D - oh that was torn to shreds even by loyal Canon fans yet a few months down the line it was the best thing since sliced bread! (Still is IMO!)

DPR and other sites are just doing us all a favor by playing down the 1DX II in a similar way as it just means we'll set our expectations a bit lower (more realistic?) and then when it finally gets into the hands of those who use it, word will get out that it's actually really rather good! How could it not be? 14fps is enough to give most photogs a boner! 

Actual user experience reviews are more reliable anyway and that is what ultimately affects a company's reputation. No offense to DPR or what not, they're just doing their job of reporting what they see (the specs), and Canon specs never really look that impressive to begin with. 

Nikon tend to embellish a bit don't they, I mean come on 3million ISO? Give us a break!


----------



## tpatana (Feb 8, 2016)

Zv said:


> Nikon tend to embellish a bit don't they, I mean come on 3million ISO? Give us a break!



Well, actually we don't know yet. 

Mostly likely it'll suck, but we really don't know.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 8, 2016)

tpatana said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon tend to embellish a bit don't they, I mean come on 3million ISO? Give us a break!
> ...



We actually do know, it's a "Hi3" push, not a native iso.


----------



## eml58 (Feb 8, 2016)

tpatana said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon tend to embellish a bit don't they, I mean come on 3million ISO? Give us a break!
> ...



Hard to find anyone that would bother to shoot at 3 million ISO, did find one that was at Nikon Rumours, shot @ 3,280,000 Looks.....like an image shot @ 3 million ISO.

Also it needs to be clear, bragging rights are often what sells cameras, for instance Nikon's D5 has 153 AF Points, 99 Cross Type, but the majority are used only fro tracking, of the 153 Points only 55 can actually be selected (versus 1Dx II 61 Points) and of those 153 points only 7 are @ f/8 (versus the 1Dx II all 61 Points).

I can't see though that anyone that Buys either Camera isn't going to be pretty happy with what they have.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 8, 2016)

If the 1DXII gives me one stop more and cleaner shadows, than the 1DX, I'll be happy.


----------



## Zv (Feb 8, 2016)

eml58 said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Zv said:
> ...



Exactly, why would a manufacturer even include such a garbage setting for? You know someone will come along, use it at that ridiculous ISO then complain about the noise! Who needs that headache? Canon probably decided to limit the Hi setting to something that they could live with. After all isn't the point of being a camera maker to produce good images? Why put a setting on your camera that does the opposite of that? 

It's like having a "burnt to a crisp" setting on your toaster!


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 8, 2016)

I don't know if anyone knows yet, but what is the buffer if the 1D-X Mark-II is slowed down to Nikon D5 speeds (i.e. 12fps). Using it at 14fps with CFast card will give approx 170 shots, but surely if you slow down the data input per second then that number shots should go up.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 8, 2016)

"It's like having a "burnt to a crisp" setting on your toaster!"

Lol, agreed.

But if you were shopping for a toaster and if one was in a black box with flames saying "will disintegrate any type of bread with immense fire-power" isn't that the one you always would want?


----------



## Zv (Feb 8, 2016)

Viggo said:


> "It's like having a "burnt to a crisp" setting on your toaster!"
> 
> Lol, agreed.
> 
> But if you were shopping for a toaster and if one was in a black box with flames saying "will disintegrate any type of bread with immense fire-power" isn't that the one you always would want?



Yup!! ;D


----------



## eml58 (Feb 8, 2016)

Zv said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > tpatana said:
> ...



Never thought of that, I need to go look at my Toaster because that button must be jammed on 

I believe I'm going to be quite Happy with the 1Dx II, to be perfectly Honest I haven't really pushed the 1Dx to it's fullest capabilities, and I have something that ensures I stay with Canon, the 200-400f/4 (1.4x) Lens, this I go to sleep with, not really but you get the idea.


----------



## Zv (Feb 9, 2016)

eml58 said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > eml58 said:
> ...



So, essentially, what you're saying is that your toaster doesn't have much dynamic range!


----------



## GuyF (Feb 9, 2016)

Zv said:


> So, essentially, what you're saying is that your toaster doesn't have much dynamic range!



So what!? Just look at how crisp and deep those blacks are! ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 9, 2016)

Now finally I'm beginning to understand what DR is! What a great example.

Jack


----------



## msm (Feb 12, 2016)

http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/57265121

Finally! I'll most likely upgrade my 1DX too then, now it starts to look pretty kick ass.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 12, 2016)

Not time right now to wade through that thread - what all did you discover other than the visual of the books? 

Seems all same settings for both cameras shot raw at ISO 100, -5EV and then compensated identically - 1DX II left, 1DX right - quite a difference.

Jack


----------



## dslrdummy (Feb 16, 2016)

Kwwund said:


> I've been watching the sidelines of the Super Bowl and haven't seen the 1DX2 yet. I would have thought it would get some exposure today. Has anyone else seen anything?


According to Scott Kelby interview, only two photogs using beta 1DXii's at the Superbowl - Peter Read Miller and Damian Strohmeyer.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 16, 2016)

dslrdummy said:


> Kwwund said:
> 
> 
> > I've been watching the sidelines of the Super Bowl and haven't seen the 1DX2 yet. I would have thought it would get some exposure today. Has anyone else seen anything?
> ...



Kelby should have been a politician - blah blah blah wasting most of the interview time!

Jack


----------



## dslrdummy (Feb 16, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > Kwwund said:
> ...


Jack, he sure does like the sound of his own voice. Peter Read Miller on the other hand seems to let his pictures do the talking. I've seen him interviewed a few times and he is a man of few words and no histrionics.
Phillip


----------



## LSXPhotog (Feb 19, 2016)

My oh my did this thread get out of hand!!

If you're on this site, it's likely that you shoot Canon. When you read reviews from websites that don't gush with our same enthusiasm, we get annoyed. In all absolute honesty, Canon hasn't done anything very remarkable with its SLR bodies in some time. As a matter of fact, the 7D and 1DX were it's last claims to that adjective. The 5DSR was interesting, but more of a very delayed response to the d800/A7R and utilizes a somewhat handicapped sensor. The 7D brought a reals sports camera into the hands of amateurs and the 1DX was considered such a better camera than the D4 that many Nikon guys sold out and went with the white lens brigade.

Facts? Nikon smashed the 5D3 with the d800/800E. Just destroyed it on almost all levels. Yet the 5D3 is one of the best selling cameras in the world and it produces some simply stellar images. Canon users didn't care...and sure, some people jumped ship to Nikon - especially landscape guys and for good reason.

Nikon hit the 5D3 hard again with the d750. This saw a big price drop on the 5D3, something we've all enjoyed. Nikon killed the 6D with the d600/610. Sony smashed the 5DSR with the A7RII. Still, Canon users don't seem to care and we keep buying the cameras we want and love.

I don't even look at a Sony and give it any thought as a logical step for me. I shoot editorial, events, weddings, motorsports, portraits, fine art, and so much more on a professional, 7 days a week level...I know the Sony stuff would kick ass at a lot of that, but why own a camera system that I can't do everything with? Why, as a professional, should I invest in their lenses and then have to figure out new studio lighting, batteries, flashes, accessories?

The point is, everyone thinks a camera is made for them when it's announced. If it doesn't fit their needs, it's 'junk' or 'worthless'. This is a sports and editorial camera. If 70-100% of your work falls into this category, you are probably really excited for it. If it doesn't, then your opinion on the camera is somewhat irrelevant on a public scale.

I see all the time people scoff at the 5DSR and say 'I can't believe the video features are so horrible' or that they don't need that much resolution... Yeah, well Canon made this for a _very_ specific group of photographer - not a videographer or at home amateur. As a matter of fact, I am kind of the prime guy for this camera since a good majority of my photos are in print, cast on the jumbotron at Amale Arena, or even made into posters/billboards. Yet I don't own one nor do I plan to because I shoot with 22 and 20mp now and I'm happy with that and the noise performance.

People need to look at the bigger picture and stop being such clowns on camera forums or PetaPixel. I understand that my profession is one of the most popular hobbies in the world too, but damn does it get annoying to read or used what some people ignorantly cast on to the world about cameras.

As for DPReview? Sometimes I don't even think they realize how tepid some of their Canon reviews may sound in comparison to the more enthusiastic announcements from other brands. Granted, there hasn't been much to be excited about from Camp Red in some time...and if I was a betting man, the 5D4 will be a SAFE upgrade that doesn't make the world go 'ah'! I'm OK with that as long as I'm paying the bills and playing with new gear.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 19, 2016)

LSXPhotog said:


> The point is, everyone thinks a camera is made for them when it's announced. If it doesn't fit their needs, it's 'junk' or 'worthless'. This is a sports and editorial camera. If 70-100% of your work falls into this category, you are probably really excited for it. If it doesn't, then your opinion on the camera is somewhat irrelevant on a public scale.
> 
> I see all the time people scoff at the 5DSR and say 'I can't believe the video features are so horrible' or that they don't need that much resolution... Yeah, well Canon made this for a _very_ specific group of photographer - not a videographer or at home amateur. [...]
> 
> People need to look at the bigger picture and stop being such clowns on camera forums or PetaPixel. I understand that my profession is one of the most popular hobbies in the world too, but damn does it get annoying to read or used what some people ignorantly cast on to the world about cameras.



Right. I can't believe how many people seem to ass-ume the camera world is revolving around their own navel.


----------



## arbitrage (Feb 21, 2016)

I don't think this was shared on here yet. Comparison of 1DX vs 1DXII with high ISO and 3stop shadow lifting. Similar results to the pictures that used to be on DPReview.
I'm not sure if he used RAW files or not as he mentions not being able to use LR or ACR and had to use a beta version of DPP to "process the jpegs". If he was using jpegs then he could have used LR or ACR so maybe he did use RAWs.

Link: http://www.raymondphang.com/blog/2016/canon-1dx-mk2-versus-canon-1dx-dynamic-range-and-high-iso-comparison/

High ISO is a bit better but shadows are dramatically improved.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 21, 2016)

Interesting read, also his 5d III vs. D810. 

Clear to me that he processed RAW files. With that in mind it seems to me the D5 will likely have more DR than the 1DX II at ISO 100, where I seldom shoot but for higher ISOs I'm optimistic that Canon may come out on top. Definite improvement.

Since I'm not a DR fanatic, I remain optimistic on the 1DX II.

Jack


----------



## mkabi (Feb 21, 2016)

arbitrage said:


> I don't think this was shared on here yet. Comparison of 1DX vs 1DXII with high ISO and 3stop shadow lifting. Similar results to the pictures that used to be on DPReview.
> I'm not sure if he used RAW files or not as he mentions not being able to use LR or ACR and had to use a beta version of DPP to "process the jpegs". If he was using jpegs then he could have used LR or ACR so maybe he did use RAWs.
> 
> Link: http://www.raymondphang.com/blog/2016/canon-1dx-mk2-versus-canon-1dx-dynamic-range-and-high-iso-comparison/
> ...



I don't know much about lifting shadows, but the colors coming out of the 1dx2 vs. 1dx look better to me.
From the link provided, I'm not looking at iso 100, I'm looking at iso 2000 at the pink chair and teddy...


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 22, 2016)

second post from Andy Rouse about 1DX II

http://www.andyrouse.co.uk/index.php?b=1&currentpage=1


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 22, 2016)

Stu_bert said:


> second post from Andy Rouse about 1DX II
> 
> http://www.andyrouse.co.uk/index.php?b=1&currentpage=1



Thanks for posting - really getting excited, like this is too much camera for me but I want it and won't be satisfied until I get it! Coming from the 1D IV this will be so sweet.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 22, 2016)

Some may not have seen this from Canon Europe.

http://www.canon-europe.com/for_home/product_finder/cameras/digital_slr/eos_1dx_mark_ii/

Jack


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 23, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Some may not have seen this from Canon Europe.
> 
> http://www.canon-europe.com/for_home/product_finder/cameras/digital_slr/eos_1dx_mark_ii/
> 
> Jack



Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 23, 2016)

Does the new AF tracking system of the 1dx2 have any benefits when using single point with or without expansion? The iTR seems like the same as the 1dx, only valid when using all points, which I would never do.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 23, 2016)

Viggo said:


> The iTR seems like the same as the 1dx, only valid when using all points, which I would never do.



Yes the iTR is the broadly the same - only active in multiple AF points enabled. 

Canon specifically mentions for the 1DX2 that - 



> On the EOS-1D X Mark II, EOS iTR AF includes the improved algorithms found on the EOS 7D Mark II that greatly enhance the overall subject tracking performance.



So basically, just like the 7D2.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 23, 2016)

J.R. said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > The iTR seems like the same as the 1dx, only valid when using all points, which I would never do.
> ...



Thanks! I've sent in my 1dx FOUR times! to fix my highly inconsistent AF, last time they said it would either be fixed or I would get a new camera. They managed to fix it, and I can't see how a camera of any kind could be better. So for my use I have 90-100% hit with anything and the 1dx2 doesn't offer enough to trade. I've said it before, Canon went all
In with the 1dx, and I still think it's the best camera they have ever released. I'll be keeping mine.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 23, 2016)

Viggo said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



Andy Rouse seems to think that the tracking of the 1DX2 is way better than 1DX. His mentions in his blog that his hit rate with otters increased from around 15-20% to 75% plus. You can read it here - http://www.andyrouse.co.uk/index.php?b=1

Rudy Winston also says "officially" that the AF sensor is new and provides for better tracking. http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/galleries/galleries/tutorials/eos1dx_markii_gallery.shtml

I may well have kept the 1dx mark 1 if I had it ... but I don't so I'm getting the 1dx2 - preordered!


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 23, 2016)

J.R. said:


> Rudy Winston also says "officially" that the AF sensor is new and provides for better tracking. http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/galleries/galleries/tutorials/eos1dx_markii_gallery.shtml



I have to wonder how much of the better tracking is due to the sensor changes as opposed to software.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 23, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Rudy Winston also says "officially" that the AF sensor is new and provides for better tracking. http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/galleries/galleries/tutorials/eos1dx_markii_gallery.shtml
> ...



So do I. Going by the initial impressions of the beta testers, I expect it to be excellent.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 23, 2016)

I read Andy's review of the 1dx and others when it was new, and they said the same thing then, lol. How many times can you increase the hit rate to 95-100%?

Canon also say in their white paper why the old one didn't work and why this new one is superior, I'm not buying it anymore. 

Others may have different needs, but in cave light situations and my kids bouncing off the walls, I still manage to have everything in focus with correct exposure using off center points, all I need. And the 1dx beat the 1d4 in this regard big time, so much so that it's not a point for me to upgrade when there is a big difference in price.


----------



## fentiger (Feb 23, 2016)

well for those of us who have the mkiv, me included, the 1dx2 is going to be a very big upgrade. here in the uk the 1DX has not dropped in price (yet) i shall be trading my mk4 for the DX2


----------



## Viggo (Feb 23, 2016)

fentiger said:


> well for those of us who have the mkiv, me included, the 1dx2 is going to be a very big upgrade. here in the uk the 1DX has not dropped in price (yet) i shall be trading my mk4 for the DX2



Agree 100% with you, and my god you're in for a treat coming from the 1d4! The price of a new 1dx here today is the exact same amount I paid four years ago.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 23, 2016)

Viggo said:


> fentiger said:
> 
> 
> > well for those of us who have the mkiv, me included, the 1dx2 is going to be a very big upgrade. here in the uk the 1DX has not dropped in price (yet) i shall be trading my mk4 for the DX2
> ...



It's really strange that in some countries the prices of Canon cameras don't change at all. Where I live, both the 1DX as well as the 1DX2 are at the same price, and that's the price of a 1DX which was fixed 4 years back. I mean ... WTF!


----------



## Viggo (Feb 23, 2016)

J.R. said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > fentiger said:
> ...



I like that, means it's no point to eat for a drop, you can buy right at release. And here, a used Nikon D4 is HALF that of the 1dx, and in some cases quite a bit below that as well.


----------



## Ph0t0 (Feb 23, 2016)

Viggo said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



Sure, where I live the 1DX is still selling for 6.290€ (6.930$) you've gotta love that ;D


----------



## J.R. (Feb 23, 2016)

Viggo said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



Aye, that's the reason I'm getting the 1DX2 at launch.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 23, 2016)

Viggo said:


> I read Andy's review of the 1dx and others when it was new, and they said the same thing then, lol. How many times can you increase the hit rate to 95-100%?
> 
> Canon also say in their white paper why the old one didn't work and why this new one is superior, I'm not buying it anymore.
> 
> Others may have different needs, but in cave light situations and my kids bouncing off the walls, I still manage to have everything in focus with correct exposure using off center points, all I need. And the 1dx beat the 1d4 in this regard big time, so much so that it's not a point for me to upgrade when there is a big difference in price.



Talking about a predecessor it is possible to improve. Of course the numbers being used are exaggerated, perhaps each new model might exceed the last by maybe 10-20%. How often haven't I said "oh this is 10 times better"! Just a figure of speech  A pinch of salt is needed.

Some of the enthusiastic exaggeration derives from the apparently remarkable DPAF and video I think.

Jack


----------



## Viggo (Feb 24, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > I read Andy's review of the 1dx and others when it was new, and they said the same thing then, lol. How many times can you increase the hit rate to 95-100%?
> ...



Exactly ! So when he claims is THAT much better than the predecessor, I know where the salt is. Which means the improvement in this case isn't worth it. It's fun to read though.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 24, 2016)

fentiger said:


> well for those of us who have the mkiv, me included, the 1dx2 is going to be a very big upgrade. here in the uk the 1DX has not dropped in price (yet) i shall be trading my mk4 for the DX2



Ditto us 1DS MkIII owners, missing just one upgrade cycle means a massive upgrade in capabilities. In an ideal world I'd have liked a few more MP, but there is more than enough good stuff to keep me happy with the 1DX MkII.


----------



## rishi_sanyal (Mar 5, 2016)

Zv said:


> Actual user experience reviews are more reliable anyway and that is what ultimately affects a company's reputation. No offense to DPR or what not, they're just doing their job of reporting what they see (the specs), and Canon specs never really look that impressive to begin with.
> 
> Nikon tend to embellish a bit don't they, I mean come on 3million ISO? Give us a break!



I really hope that 'just reporting specs' isn't what you actually think we do. Much the opposite. ISO 3 million didn't move us like it did some others; in fact, I didn't even mention it in my D5/D500 piece. ISO performance isn't defined by your upper ISO limit; it's dependent on sensor size, efficiency, and upstream read noise.

We try to prioritize reporting things that lead to marked improvements for actual photography, typically based on our tests and understanding. That's why we emphasized the RGB metering sensor resolution increase - because we know it works wonders for subject tracking in Nikons. That's why we emphasized the 80D's dual-pixel AF implementation - because it's the first time we're seeing the real potential for DPAF due to its implementation in Servo (not just for bursts, but more generally for moving subjects). That's why we reported on and showed the new Sigma adapter's ability to offer all AF-C modes on the a7R II with Sigma lenses - something not only everyone missed, but Sigma themselves didn't even claim. I.e. we try to dig deeper beyond simply spec.

We could do better though, and we'll constantly try. This year we'll try our best to shoot as many real-world side-by-sides for these pro-level cameras as possible. Particularly sports, and use-cases emulating wedding/event photography, hopefully. 

To answer unfocused question: we haven't had a chance to try automated fine tune yet. My understanding from talking to Nikon, though, is that you can just set the camera somewhere (it has to be still) in Live View, and let it do its thing. Meaning you should be able to fine tune on-the-spot wherever you are. This is important, as I've seen the optimal value change sometimes based on lighting, temperature, phase of the moon, alignment of the stars... OK kidding on the last two 

There's another thing we'd ideally test - how robust AF modules of different cameras are. I have a feeling some cameras vary less from day-to-day, and I particularly notice this because I shoot fast primes often. I have a hunch that Canon's long baseline F2.8 center points are phenomenal for a DSLR, e.g., and I'm looking into a way of showing this and comparing it vs. other bodies/lenses (it's lens dependent, it appears). It'd be interesting to get an idea of precision of all AF points in a particular body/lens combo, then compare to others. It's extremely cumbersome though.

Anyway, it's a great year for cameras - owners of every brand have a lot to look forward to.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 6, 2016)

Rishi, those are lofty objectives. I hope you succeed and I trust your integrity. It just occurred to me that some folk, I'll use my wife who is ESL Hispanic as an example, simply do not fully appreciate the nuances of the English language and the subtle differences there can be in the way something is stated. Just a thought since the criticism directed your way was based on subtleties. 

Your job, relative to criticism from the various brand loyal shooters is not an easy one; it's one that requires a thick skin! 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 13, 2016)

A D5 vs 1DX II video you may not have seen. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGNeWr0bpdE

Jack


----------



## Viggo (Mar 13, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> A D5 vs 1DX II video you may not have seen. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGNeWr0bpdE
> 
> Jack



Thanks for sharing! I don't understand the difference in exposure though, makes it harder to judge.


----------



## tpatana (Mar 13, 2016)

Viggo said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > A D5 vs 1DX II video you may not have seen. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGNeWr0bpdE
> ...



Yea, might be some Nikon auto-exposure setting? And it says they are using 24-70mm. It doesn't say 24-70 II, so that's bit biased comparison if they really are using such old outdated lens with the 1DX2.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 13, 2016)

The worrisome part is that this appears to show Nikon with better DR! Oh dear. 

Jack


----------



## tpatana (Mar 13, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> The worrisome part is that this appears to show Nikon with better DR! Oh dear.
> 
> Jack



Not too worried yet. It's also channel endorsing Nikon. I'd much rather take some neutral review until I jump the ship and order 3x D5.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 14, 2016)

tpatana said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > The worrisome part is that this appears to show Nikon with better DR! Oh dear.
> ...



Of course, I agree.

Jack


----------

